# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012



## xfishbonex

Nicht Sabbeln ab ins Wasser mit euch Knüppel hin Knüppel her 
Viel Glück Wünsche ich euch #h


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



> Nicht Sabbeln ab ins Wasser mit euch Knüppel hin Knüppel her
> Viel Glück Wünsche ich euch #h



|good:

Vielleicht kann ich ja morgen schon was beisteuern, denn da stehe ich aller Voraussicht nach wieder am bzw. im Wasser.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich ja morgen schon was beisteuern, denn da stehe ich aller Voraussicht nach wieder am bzw. im Wasser.
> 
> Gruß
> Lasse




da schliesse ich mich an und werde morgen mit der fusselrute auch am bzw. im wasser stehen solange mir das wetter keinen strich durch die rechnung macht (zu viel wind)

Gruß:vik:


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wie angekündigt war ich heute los. Selbe stelle und ähnliches Wetter wie gestern. Doch trotz alles Bemühungen konnte ich nach Drei Stunden keinen Fisch fangen. Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag mit gutem Wetter und Wind um die Nase. Und das ist ja auch das schöne bei dem Hobby ander Küste.:m

MfG
Lasse#h


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

na das wär ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn du jetzt jeden tag fisch nach hause bringst 
ich werd morgen abend mal bericht erstatten ...


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War heut auch los, hier bei mir vor Zingst an der Küste!

Bedingungen waren garnicht schlecht, ich war guter Hoffnung, das heute was geht .. nach 3 Stunden die Enttäuschung  ... nix, garnix, nicht mal ein Zupfer!#d Spaß gemacht hat's aber trotzdem!

Nächste Woche gehts weiter!#6

Gruß und Petri Heil,

Heiko


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde #h
erneute Niederlage in der Lübecker Bucht #q
wann: 15-18.30uhr
womit: holz und blech
wasser: 4 grad
tight lines euch |wavey:


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wat fürn geiler Angeltag...wo soll das noch hinführen|supergri|kopfkrat

Kleiner Rückblick von 4Angeltagen..das erste mal gezielt auf Mefo

Erster Tag:Ein Anfasser,ein SnurreBassen verloren ,Wasser in die Wathose geschwappt!

Zweiter Tag:2 Kleinere Exemplare erwischt,ein paar Anfasser 

Dritter Tag:  2 bessere Trutten erwischt ,eine richtig gute ausgeschlitzt,Aspire gebrochen b auswerfen|kopfkrat#q ,zwei Gnos verloren

Vierter Tag: 20er Wurf knalltz|bigeyes mit ziemlich harter Ersatzrute wird ne schöne 65er ausgedrillt und gekeschert:vik:

kurz darauf 2kleinere ,dann wieder ne gute ..im Berreich der ersten kurz vorm Kescher schüttelt Sie den Haken ab...etliche Anfasser ..dann noch ne 55er ,dann eine gute verloren!
HAMMER TAG:m

Ick komm wieder...keine Frage:g


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Wat fürn geiler Angeltag...wo soll das noch hinführen|supergri|kopfkrat
> 
> Kleiner Rückblick von 4Angeltagen..das erste mal gezielt auf Mefo
> 
> Erster Tag:Ein Anfasser,ein SnurreBassen verloren ,Wasser in die Wathose geschwappt!
> 
> Zweiter Tag:2 Kleinere Exemplare erwischt,ein paar Anfasser
> 
> Dritter Tag:  2 bessere Trutten erwischt ,eine richtig gute ausgeschlitzt,Aspire gebrochen b auswerfen|kopfkrat#q ,zwei Gnos verloren
> 
> Vierter Tag: 20er Wurf knalltz|bigeyes mit ziemlich harter Ersatzrute wird ne schöne 65er ausgedrillt und gekeschert:vik:
> 
> kurz darauf 2kleinere ,dann wieder ne gute ..im Berreich der ersten kurz vorm Kescher schüttelt Sie den Haken ab...etliche Anfasser ..dann noch ne 55er ,dann eine gute verloren!
> HAMMER TAG:m
> 
> Ick komm wieder...keine Frage:g



Das ist doch mal ein Einstieg mit dem Virus des Mefo-Fishing inviziert zu werden PETRI|wavey:


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri,ich werde am Samstag mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich auch Morgen geht es in die Heimat Mecklenburg .


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Da kann ich nur neidlos dicker PETRI wünschen.#6

Weiter so.#h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Wat fürn geiler Angeltag...wo soll das noch hinführen|supergri|kopfkrat
> 
> Kleiner Rückblick von 4Angeltagen..das erste mal gezielt auf Mefo
> 
> Erster Tag:Ein Anfasser,ein SnurreBassen verloren ,Wasser in die Wathose geschwappt!
> 
> Zweiter Tag:2 Kleinere Exemplare erwischt,ein paar Anfasser
> 
> Dritter Tag: 2 bessere Trutten erwischt ,eine richtig gute ausgeschlitzt,Aspire gebrochen b auswerfen|kopfkrat#q ,zwei Gnos verloren
> 
> Vierter Tag: 20er Wurf knalltz|bigeyes mit ziemlich harter Ersatzrute wird ne schöne 65er ausgedrillt und gekeschert:vik:
> 
> kurz darauf 2kleinere ,dann wieder ne gute ..im Berreich der ersten kurz vorm Kescher schüttelt Sie den Haken ab...etliche Anfasser ..dann noch ne 55er ,dann eine gute verloren!
> HAMMER TAG:m
> 
> Ick komm wieder...keine Frage:g


 
Klasse, aber damit wir auch was zum verwerten haben. In welcher Ecke war das. So wie ich das sehe, entweder die HRO Ecke oder die Kieler Ecke.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

THX!

HRO Ecke!

:vik:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Wat fürn geiler Angeltag...wo soll das noch hinführen|supergri|kopfkrat
> 
> Kleiner Rückblick von 4Angeltagen..das erste mal gezielt auf Mefo
> 
> Erster Tag:Ein Anfasser,ein SnurreBassen verloren ,Wasser in die Wathose geschwappt!
> 
> Zweiter Tag:2 Kleinere Exemplare erwischt,ein paar Anfasser
> 
> Dritter Tag:  2 bessere Trutten erwischt ,eine richtig gute ausgeschlitzt,Aspire gebrochen b auswerfen|kopfkrat#q ,zwei Gnos verloren
> 
> Vierter Tag: 20er Wurf knalltz|bigeyes mit ziemlich harter Ersatzrute wird ne schöne 65er ausgedrillt und gekeschert:vik:
> 
> kurz darauf 2kleinere ,dann wieder ne gute ..im Berreich der ersten kurz vorm Kescher schüttelt Sie den Haken ab...etliche Anfasser ..dann noch ne 55er ,dann eine gute verloren!
> HAMMER TAG:m
> 
> Ick komm wieder...keine Frage:g




#6  Petri!


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

war gestern los von 16.30 - 18.00uhr, nicht ein anfasser obwohl die Bedingungen echt gut waren aber man kann ja nicht immer was fangen.


P.S. neben mir war noch ein Angler, auch nichts


----------



## Spx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin, ich möchte mich hier auch mal beitragen 
Ich bin auf'm Gebiet der meerforelle noch nicht so erfahren. Meistens habe ich dem Dorsch  vom Belleyboat aus nachgestellt. Nachdem meinem Kumpel beim letzten Turn die Luft rausging, habe ich das boat an den Nagel gehängt  
Und jetzt versuche ich mein Glück vom Strand aus.
Ich war Gesten in der Luebecker Bucht von 16-18 Uhr. Leider ne nullnummer 
Das einzig Zählbare war ein Dorsch (60+) als Nachläufer.
Werde es morgen frueh noch mal probieren.


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Dieser Einstieg macht Hoffnung.#6


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

bin auch wieder von einem herlichen windstillen sonnigen angeltag zurück. 

Wo: DK / Als, mein lieblingsplatz
Wetter: Sonne Sonne Sonne und fast Windstill
Womit: Fusselrute natürlich
Wann: 10 - 15 Uhr 
Was: Einmal Pures Silber in bester Kondition 45cm 

Das nenn ich mal saisonauftakt so kann es weitergehen. 
leider kein foto da kammera nicht dabei :-( 

Petri all den Anderen Fängern ...


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

von 12-15uhr am strand gewesen.
aber schon nach den ersten 3 würfen zwei knaller bisse mit kurzem aber hammerdrill!! schnur gleich genommen,dann sringt der brummer auch noch und danach war sie beide wech   locker Ü60 silber..
danach garnix mehr, aber das macht hoffnung das die brummer sehr dicht unter land sind #6

Petri allen fürs wochenende!!!:m


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> bin auch wieder von einem herlichen windstillen sonnigen angeltag zurück.
> 
> Wo: DK / Als, mein lieblingsplatz
> Wetter: Sonne Sonne Sonne und fast Windstill
> Womit: Fusselrute natürlich
> Wann: 10 - 15 Uhr
> Was: Einmal Pures Silber in bester Kondition 45cm
> 
> Das nenn ich mal saisonauftakt so kann es weitergehen.
> leider kein foto da kammera nicht dabei :-(
> 
> Petri all den Anderen Fängern ...



Wollen wir mal wieder zusammen los? Ich habe ne neue Handynummer, wir sollten mal telefonieren!!!

Schreib mir mal ne PN mit Deiner Handynummer.


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,
 heute späten Nachmittag an einer anderen geheimen Stelle bei Rostock  gewesen. Ausbeute war eine 50iger entnommen eine Ü55 kurz vorm keschern  ausgestiegen#q  eine untermaßige die gleich wieder ins Element verschwinden durfte und  mehrere Kontakte. Alles in 1h. War ein gelungener Auftakt:m 
Noch weitere Angler da gewesen hab aber keine Fänge beobachten können.
hoffe es geht weiter so, werde morgen gleich wieder angreifen#:
Wo: HRO 
Wetter: Sonne und leichte Brise
Womit: Blech
Wann: 17 - 18 Uhr 
Was: Mefo 50iger


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey Leute. War heute mit der WATHOSE1980 unterwegs. und was soll ich sagen. Wahnsinns Saisonauftakt! Erster Wurf ne gute 55 als Nachläufer. ich dacht ich bin im falschen Film. 4 Wurf BÄM... so 45. bei Olaf muss es auch unter 10Würfen gewesen sein. BÄM!!!! Wieder ne kleine. Dann noch etliche gesehene Nachläufer bis 60, Bisse und eindeutige Ringe und Wellen hinter den Ködern. Kurz vor Schluß konnte Olaf dann noch eine kleine erwischen. Für drei Stunden muss ich schon sagen: DAS WAR EIN HAMMER TAG.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

war schon geil... dienstag wird den ganzen tag geangelt.dann werden sie auch etwas größer sein.david du bist schon ganz in ordnung  ne wiederholung wäre nicht schlecht.war schon mal ne schlecht heute....bis dienstag david und morgen dir petri....


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin
War gestern mit nem Kumpel am Wasser und dieser Tag wirde lange in meiner Erinnerung bleiben.
Nach 1h angeln und 4 Fehlbissen einfach mal auf rot/schwarz+Fliege gewechselt und dann ging die Post ab. Wir hatten regelmäßig Fischkontakt, Nachläufer (bis 70cm) und insgesamt 6 Aussteiger nach längerem Drill. Jeder von uns beiden konnte am Ende des Tages 7 Fische auf seinem Konto verzeichnen (70% auf Spöket+Snaps und 30% auf Beifängerfliege). 2 Fische mitgenommen. 
Wir haben an einer Rinne direkt unter Land gefischt...soll heißen, wir brauchten nicht mal ne Wathose!

Wo: HRO (alleine am Strand!)
Wetter: 2 - 3 Bft aus West nach Nord drehend, leicht Bewölkt
Wasser: anfangs trüb, dann glasklar
Womit: Spöket, Snaps je mit Beifängerfliege
Wann: 12 bis 17h (Freitag 02. März)
Was: 14 Forellen (45 - 55cm)


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri!!

Man das hört sich jut an!!!!

Ich muß unbedingt wieder los...bin total mit dem Virus verseucht:m

Hat einer mal nen Tip wie man am besten ne Beifängerfliege anbringt und welche Fliegen man da so nimmt??!!!!..bin ja noch neu im Buissnes:g

Gerne auch mal n Foto von soner Montage..BITTE|bla:

Danke


----------



## knutemann

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

So mach ich das immer. Nennt sich Rutschmontage, Rutschvorfach od. auch Liftmontage. Einfach mal Meister google befragen


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Petri!!
> 
> Man das hört sich jut an!!!!
> 
> Ich muß unbedingt wieder los...bin total mit dem Virus verseucht:m
> 
> Hat einer mal nen Tip wie man am besten ne Beifängerfliege anbringt und welche Fliegen man da so nimmt??!!!!..bin ja noch neu im Buissnes:g
> 
> Gerne auch mal n Foto von soner Montage..BITTE|bla:
> 
> Danke



http://dicht-am-fisch.de/angeln-auf...forellenfischen-mit-dem-beweglichen-seitenarm


Fliege: Polar Magnus geht gut.    #6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Einfach mit einem Uniknoten das Vorfach an die Hauptschnur anbinden. Die Fliege nach oben weg anbinden. Nur die obere Abbildung nehmen. Da kann man dann auch ein kurzes Stück 40er Schnur nehmen und dann mit einer dünneren verlängern. Die ist steifer. Hat den Vorteil, das der Knoten nach unten rutscht, wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat und er so hinterm Blinker hängt.

http://www.ralf-jessel.de/sb01080101.jpg


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Zurück von Flügge...Nullnummer.


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Und noch ein Viedeo zur Beifängerfliege:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/meeresangeln/mehr-meerforelle-403.html


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo, Leute!
Ich war nun heute auch mal wieder mit nem Kumpel (Traveangler) los. Leider hatte mein Kumpel und ich leider kein Fischkontakt. Scheint sich wohl alles eher Richtung Osten oder Norden abzuspielen.

Wo: Hausstrand BU
Wetter: Sonne, 2,5 Grad, 3er Wind aus SW, Wasser 2,5 Grad
Womit: Blech
Wann: 7-10 Uhr 
Was: NIX 

Aber wir bleiben dran. Die Fische sind bestimmt auch bald bei uns am Strand.


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heut gab es wieder 2mefos innerhalb 1h beide 48cm hatte dann nochmal den spot gewechselt#q aber das ging in die hose an der küste war kein fisch weit und breit zu sehen.

wann? 13-18uhr mit kleiner unterbrechung
was? 2xmefo 48cm
wo? hro und umgebung
womit? blech snaps   
wetter? sonnig wind aus ost


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: heute
Wo : Vormittags Wismarer Bucht
       Nachmittags Mecklenburger Bucht
Zeit: insgesamt 7 Stunden im Wasser
Wasser: 5°C glasklar bis leicht angestaubt
Wind: SO - OSO 2-4

Ergebnis: Nullnummer #q es hätte ja klappen können...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Zu zweit Gestern 11-20 Uhr und Heute 6-18 Uhr gefühlt einmal rund um die Insel gelaufen... Staberhuk, Katharinenhof, Wallnau/Flügge, Sundbrücke bis hinter Stukkampshuk mit verschiedenen Sorten Blech und nicht eine Flosse gesehen oder gespürt :-/


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann : heute von 9.00 bis 15.00Uhr
Wo    : um Rostock
Womit: Gno 25g Orange/rot
Wind: morgens 3bft OSO ab Mittag 4-5bftaus Ost
Wasser : auf 25-30m gut angetrübt,4°C
Was: 1x verkackt,1x35cm released,1x49cm+1x55cm durften mit zu mir nach hause :vik:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Wann : heute von 9.00 bis 15.00Uhr
> Wo    : um Rostock
> Womit: Gno 25g Orange/rot
> Wind: morgens 3bft OSO ab Mittag 4-5bftaus Ost
> Wasser : auf 25-30m gut angetrübt,4°C
> Was: 1x verkackt,1x35cm released,1x49cm+1x55cm durften mit zu mir nach hause :vik:
> Anhang anzeigen 179304



Petri! #6  In Rostock knallts ja ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Tja, da können wir halt nicht mit.  Das größte Gefälle der Salzkonzentration ist im Bereich der _Darßer Schwelle_ nördlich von Rostock zu finden, die zwischen _Beltsee_ und _Arkona-Becken_ liegt. Westlich davon beträgt die Salinität etwa 1,7 %, östlich 0,8 %.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Thx @all für die janzen Tips zur Fliege!!

Isch denk dat kriech ich hi!:m

Petri den Fängern!!


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



knutemann schrieb:


> So mach ich das immer. Nennt sich Rutschmontage, Rutschvorfach od. auch Liftmontage. Einfach mal Meister google befragen



sieht nach wideopen.dk aus.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269

würds an deiner stelle entfernen.

greetz


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann : 3.3.12 von 9.00 bis 17.00Uhr
Wo : Hausstrand LRO
Womit: Blech (Snaps) und Springerfliege 
Wind: wenig, erst OSO nachmittags auf ONO etwas mehr - aber weniger als angesagt
Wasser : fast durchweg sehr klar
Was: 2xGröni etwa um die 40 schwimmen natürlich wieder

TL Lenker


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann : 3.3.12 von 9.00 bis 11.00 un 13.00 bis 16.00
Womit: Buzz Bomb weiß und Schwarz/rot
Wind: wenig, Nachmittags etwas mehr 
Wasser : Kristall klar
Was: morgens eine ca.50ger nach 10sec Drill direkt vor der Nase verloren 20min später ne 48cm vielleicht die selbe. wieder direkt vor mein Füßen eingestiegen.HAMMER (C&R) 
        Nachmittags lief erstmal garnix. Kurz vor Ende is mir dann ne schöne 50ger zig mal hinter dem Blinker her geschwommen. Hab mich im Kreis gedreht und achten mit der Rute gezogen.Die hat sich für mich garnicht interessiert.Aber sie hat immer daneben gebissen.Das war der Wahnsinn!!!!!Erst nach unglaublichen 5Würfen hat sie den Haken erwischt.Immer das gleiche Spiel.Mann wie da meine Beine gezittert haben. So was hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Einfach nur Geil. Ich dacht mir Dummheit sollte bestraft werden darum gabs gestern Mefo in Salzkruste hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## mika

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wo: Rügen Kreptiz 
Wann: Fr 2.3 - So 4.3
Köder: Spöket / Blech
Wind: ablandig
Wasser: kaum trüb bis klar, 3 Grad
Lufttemp.: 2-5 Grad
Fang: Nullnummer, ein Steiger gesichtet

Hi, wer von Euch war noch auf Rügen am WE? Man hörte von einem Team das viel gefangen hat - ansonsten keine Fänger aber viele Angler gesichtet. Wir haben uns die Zähne ausgebissen aber nichts passiert  In HRO scheint es geknallt zu haben, Petri Euch.

Micha


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...was für ein Tag....

Hatte heute meinen Saisonauftakt...und der ging im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes baden....morgens um 4h30 mit drei Freunden ab nach Südjütland......erster Spot....dritter Wurf "bumms" ne 50er beim Kumpel...erster Fisch der Saison....released.Dann ging bei mir die Rute krumm....ausgestiegen...geht ja gut los...dann gab es 90 Minuten nix mehr.Nächster Spot...Wind und Welle.....eine etwas größere Welle ließ mich wie ein begossener Pudel aussehen.....Nase in den Wind und weitermachen.....ne Weile später bemerkte ich das die Welle mich nicht nur nass gemacht hat sondern sich auch meinen Kescher geholt hatte...super....Nase aus dem Wind...kurz war ich privat beleidigt !!!! Für mich war der Tag  gelaufen...noch nen dritten Spot angefahren...nix zu holen.Meinen Saisonauftakt hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt....aber......es werden auch wieder bessere Tage kommen....|supergri


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: heute
Wo : westlich HRO
Wer : ich
Wann: 11 - 14 Uhr
Womit: Blech + Polar Magnus als Springer
Was: 1 x 48 mit nach Hause
        2 x ?? schwimmen wieder

nen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es auf der untenstehenden Homepage!!!

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri Ossi....aber wie jetzt,nicht in  der Wismarer ecke unterwegs sondern nach Rostock???....hast jetzt auch mitbekommen das die Forellen aus der Wismarer Bucht alle nach Rostock geschwommen sind|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Leute, ich will auch mit der seeforellenjagd beginnen und stelle mit jetz die frage welche Schnur...? Hab an ne Berkley whiplash blaze orange gedacht, da ich sie sonst auch beim spinnfischen einsetze, nur weiß ich nich ob die sich unter Salzwasser gut macht... Wassagt ihr? Lieber Mono oder Geflecht???


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich will auch mit der seeforellenjagd beginnen und stelle mit jetz die frage welche Schnur...? Hab an ne Berkley whiplash blaze orange gedacht, da ich sie sonst auch beim spinnfischen einsetze, nur weiß ich nich ob die sich unter Salzwasser gut macht... Wassagt ihr? Lieber Mono oder Geflecht???


 
Das ist doch Geschmackssache. Nur bei einer geflochtenen, solltest du eine weiche Rute haben. Sonst schlitzt du die Fische mit dem Hacken auf.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich will auch mit der seeforellenjagd beginnen und stelle mit jetz die frage welche Schnur...? Hab an ne Berkley whiplash blaze orange gedacht, da ich sie sonst auch beim spinnfischen einsetze, nur weiß ich nich ob die sich unter Salzwasser gut macht... Wassagt ihr? Lieber Mono oder Geflecht???



Lovefield hat Recht, aber man hat ja auch noch eine Bremse an der Rolle, die man passend einstellen kann. #6
Ansonsten empfehle ich persönlich ganz klar Geflecht mit Mono (FC) Vorfach. (Wie von Lovefield erwähnt, mit passender Rute)


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: heute
> Wo : westlich HRO
> Wer : ich
> Wann: 11 - 14 Uhr
> Womit: Blech + Polar Magnus als Springer
> Was: 1 x 48 mit nach Hause
> 2 x ?? schwimmen wieder
> 
> nen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es auf der untenstehenden Homepage!!!
> 
> |wavey:Ossi



Petri #6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ atzencore

erstmal heißen diese Viecher Meerforellen:m. Und ansonsten machst du mit der Whiplash nichts falsch. Ich fische die auch seit Beginn des letzten Jahres und hatte noch keine Probleme. Und meine Strippe hat schon ne Menge Stunden im Wasser verbracht - das kannste mir glauben....Beim Vorfach scheiden sich auch die Geister. Jari fischt mit FC, ich nehme nen normales Mono-Vorfach - aber nur wenn ich ne Springerfliege davor knote. Ansonsten geht es auch ohne Vorfach....

@ Addi

wir sollten mehr telefonieren...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann:Samstag 03.03.12 Wind 2-3 aus Ost
Wo:Wismarer Bucht
Zeit:13-18 Uhr
Köder:Snaps blau silber 20g
Fang:1x Aussteiger


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

2 mann vom belly bei börgerende.
1 mal knappe 45cm und sonst null nada niente 
der biss erfolgte auch erst als die sonne raus kam..


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> 2 mann vom belly bei börgerende.
> 1 mal knappe 45cm und sonst null nada niente
> der biss erfolgte auch erst als die sonne raus kam..



Nehmt mich mit, ich will auch wieder aufs Belly


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten, sehr kuhl von euch! 

Und, wie gesagt bin ja kein Neuling allgemein, nur im
Salzwasser.. FC war geplant, find ich immer besser bei gefärbten Schnüren und wegen der dehnung hatte ich das auch vor! 
Besonders beim Spinnen auf Barsch auch die beste lösung, die Schlitzen ja bekanntlich sehr leicht aus.. 
Dachte das wär bei den Trutten nich so hart..

@Ossi: Tut mir leid, war wohl nich ganz bei der Sache..


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

mach dir keinen Kopp wegen der Farbe der Schnur. Das geht trotzdem. Und wenn du die Blaze Orange nicht nimmst, dann versuch es mal mit der Crystal....

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ lovefield Haken ohne c


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...von den zwei Tagen Urlaub hatte ich mir mehr versprochen, 
Donnerstag nix, Freitag ne kleine Süsse aus der Kinderstube, Foto lässt sich nicht öffnen, wunderschöne Zeichnung, 
Samstag, am späten Nachmittag hat es in der Brandung gefunzt, schönes Silber von 49 cm, reingehauen...


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute in elmenhorst. Direkt zu Beginn war ein Schwarm der sehr vorsichtig war. Dann 3 stunden nichts. Wasser war erst glasklar, später milchsuppe. Das angeln ist im Moment sehr zäh und schwierig 

Bezüglich der Schnur: ich Fische grundsätzlich auch nur mit knall blauer Power pro. Nur im Moment wenn die Mefos so vorsichtig sind Spann ich ein fc Vordach + polarmagnus davor. TL

Rechtschreibung = iPhone autocorrect


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@k-bay: da haste recht!  nervt mega manchmal.. 

Wie lang macht ihr die vorfächer so? Ich würde so 0,5 - 0,75 m machen..
Und wenn ihr die polar magnus ranbindet, wie lang wird euer seitenarm denn?


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> @k-bay: da haste recht!  nervt mega manchmal..
> 
> Wie lang macht ihr die vorfächer so? Ich würde so 0,5 - 0,75 m machen..
> Und wenn ihr die polar magnus ranbindet, wie lang wird euer seitenarm denn?



es wäre für die Silberne Beute auf jeden Fall nett, wenn der Seitenarm bei Rutschmontage länger als der Hauptköder ist, um unnötige Verletzungen zu vermeiden. Ich sag mal zwischen 10 und 25 cm. Probier mal rum und nimm sehr steife Schnur, wegen der Tüddelgefahr.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> @k-bay: da haste recht!  nervt mega manchmal..
> 
> Wie lang macht ihr die vorfächer so? Ich würde so 0,5 - 0,75 m machen..
> Und wenn ihr die polar magnus ranbindet, wie lang wird euer seitenarm denn?



Ich seh das recht pragmatisch: 20-30cm Vordach und die fliege direkt in den Wirbel eingehängt. Mit den meisten Seitenarm Montagen hab ich mehr Probleme (verdrehen, vertüddeln) als
Vorteile.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> Heute in elmenhorst. Direkt zu Beginn war ein Schwarm der sehr vorsichtig war. Dann 3 stunden nichts. Wasser war erst glasklar, später milchsuppe. Das angeln ist im Moment sehr zäh und schwierig



Ich dachte, Du wolltest hier ein paar nette Fangmeldungen zur Motivation posten?  |supergri

Naja, nächstes Mal klappt's bestimmt wieder...  #6


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du wolltest hier ein paar nette Fangmeldungen zur Motivation posten?  |supergri
> 
> Naja, nächstes Mal klappt's bestimmt wieder...  #6



Danke schön  jaja, die Vorsätze. Ich war die letzten drei Tage los und konnte nur eine Grönländerin überzeugen. Wenn du Urlaub hast geht's erst richtig los!!


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Danke leute! 
Okay, ich dachte man könnte das so binden wie beim dropshotten.. Aber mit der verletzungsgefahr das kann ich schon verstehen.. Da hätte ich jetz garnich dran gedacht.. 

@ k-bay: meinst du in den einhänger in den du dann auch dein Vorfach einhängst?


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> Danke schön  jaja, die Vorsätze. Ich war die letzten drei Tage los und konnte nur eine Grönländerin überzeugen. Wenn du Urlaub hast geht's erst richtig los!!



Ich hoffe es sehr. Wenn die Vorhersagen eintreffen, könnte was gehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Danke leute!
> Okay, ich dachte man könnte das so binden wie beim dropshotten.. Aber mit der verletzungsgefahr das kann ich schon verstehen.. Da hätte ich jetz garnich dran gedacht..
> 
> @ k-bay: meinst du in den einhänger in den du dann auch dein Vorfach einhängst?



Ich würde den Strenknoten für die Verbindung Geflecht-Mono nehmen,und nen Stopper-(Rutsch-)Knoten für den Seitenarm.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> @ lovefield Haken ohne c


 
Ich hack die Meerforellen immer. Mit der Rute, bin auf Fusselrute umgestiegen, hatte ich noch kein Glück. |rolleyes Und du könntest auch ruhig mal das großräumige Gebiet bei deinen Fängen mit angeben. Keine Angst, ich fahre jetzt nicht noch Rostock, wenn es da läuft. Aber wenn hier die Leute gefangen in OH oder Lübecker Bucht schreiben würden, hält mich nichts mehr. Oder brauchst du nur Beifallklatscher. :m


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@lovefield  Großraum Flensburg!!!

war gestern auch wieder für paar Stunden draußen.Haben gerade Ostwind!!!!!#q und es wird wieder kälter :r Außer ner ca. 40cm Forelle die wieder 4 oder 5 mal hinter her geschwommen ist nix. war aber wieder ziemlich geil.hab irgendwann den zZinger einfach vor meinen Füßen auf den Grund plumbsen lassen, und die kleine Forelle hat tatsächlich versucht das Ding vom Boden zu picken. Die hat den Köder die ganze Zeit umkreist. Bei dem Kristall klaren Wasser sah das schon ziemlich cool aus. Was ein Schauspiel. Die Trutten sind echt nicht besonders vorsichtig. Auch die letzten Tage nicht. Alle Bisse erfolgten direkt vor der Ruten Spitze bzw. nach mehrmaligen nachlaufen, achten drehen, im Kreis drehen usw. Einfach nur Geiles Angeln. Erinnert mich an Pressured Muskys auf youtube. So jetzt genug geschrieben. Die Bedingungen sind bei dem kalten Ostwind zwar nicht optimal aber nur wer am Wasser ist fängt auch. Also Perti an alle #h


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger#6.
Ich kahm dieses Jahr leider erst 2x los bisher kein Erfolg gehabt aber wird schon wenn ich Urlaub habe.

Und Lovefield kleiner Tip von mir ist nicht böse gemeint bitte nicht falsch verstehen.Ich lese hier schon etwas länger mit und sehe immer wieder das dir was an irgendwelchen Fangmeldungen nicht passt weil nicht genug Infos zum Fangort dabei standen.Von dir sah ich noch nie eine Fangmeldung im Forum.Du solltest nicht warten bis jemand schreibt dann und dort ging was sondern du solltest einfach mal selber los fischen gehen und probieren.Das ist Meerforellenfischen da zieht man halt nicht einfach mal auf Ansage welche raus.Nur wer viel fischen fährt und Ausdauer zeigt wird mit guten Fängen belohnt nicht der der auf Fangmeldungen am besten mit Jps Daten wartet und dann losfährt.Heute ist die Meerforelle da und manchmal morgen schon wieder ganz woanders.Gerade das ist doch der Reiz an dieser Fischerei.Selber Ausdauer beweisen fischen,fischen und nochmal fischen gehen."Plattgetretene" Wege gehen ist doch langweilig selbst ist der mann.Der Text wurde nun doch etwas länger naja ich wünsche dir und allen anderen auf jeden Fall noch viele schöne Momente und Fänge an der Küste.


Gruß Ralf


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn hier die Leute gefangen in OH oder Lübecker Bucht schreiben würden, hält mich nichts mehr.



Ich stehe mit einigen Leuten aus Lübeck, Flensburg und Kiel täglich in Kontakt und es wird sehr fleissig gefangen ! Vielleicht solltest Du mal losfahren, denn eine bessere Zeit als diese kommt so schnell nicht wieder und so etwas darf man sich als "Küstennahbewohner" nicht entgehen lassen...

Grüssle...



P.S. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt !


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin an alle , bin heute auch wieder los gewesen von 14-17uhr in der Wismarer Bucht....Leider konnte ich nicht punkten, aber nen Kollege hat eine im Drill verloren. Also Fisch ist da, auch wenn er vielleicht noch nicht so richtig bock hat


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute Vormittag für 4 Stunden. Null Nummer. Macht nix morgen geht es weiter:vik:

Die uf dem Bild is vom Samstag#h(Selbstauslöser)


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Leider nur eine 45cm Mefo heute war aber trotzdem super ein älterer Herr bekam in einer Stunde 7 Mefos er Stand ca 20 Meter von mir weg das war wie eine Ohrfeige aber egal besser als nichts .:vik:


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey Günni, wo warst denn unterwegs?? 

Lg Paul


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

hmm, wassertrübung, buhnen .. kann eigentlich nur westlich von rostock sein 


Wann: Heute 14-16 Uhr
Wo: zwischen HRO und HWI
Womit: Rot-Schwarz + SpringerFliege
Was: Grönländer only ... schwimmt.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger#6.
> Ich kahm dieses Jahr leider erst 2x los bisher kein Erfolg gehabt aber wird schon wenn ich Urlaub habe.
> 
> Und Lovefield kleiner Tip von mir ist nicht böse gemeint bitte nicht falsch verstehen.Ich lese hier schon etwas länger mit und sehe immer wieder das dir was an irgendwelchen Fangmeldungen nicht passt weil nicht genug Infos zum Fangort dabei standen.Von dir sah ich noch nie eine Fangmeldung im Forum.Du solltest nicht warten bis jemand schreibt dann und dort ging was sondern du solltest einfach mal selber los fischen gehen und probieren.Das ist Meerforellenfischen da zieht man halt nicht einfach mal auf Ansage welche raus.Nur wer viel fischen fährt und Ausdauer zeigt wird mit guten Fängen belohnt nicht der der auf Fangmeldungen am besten mit Jps Daten wartet und dann losfährt.Heute ist die Meerforelle da und manchmal morgen schon wieder ganz woanders.Gerade das ist doch der Reiz an dieser Fischerei.Selber Ausdauer beweisen fischen,fischen und nochmal fischen gehen."Plattgetretene" Wege gehen ist doch langweilig selbst ist der mann.Der Text wurde nun doch etwas länger naja ich wünsche dir und allen anderen auf jeden Fall noch viele schöne Momente und Fänge an der Küste.
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Mache dich mal selbständig, mit einer Saison von Oktober bis anfang Mai und dann schreibe nochmal. Und wenn ich mal zufällig was fangen sollte, dann poste ich es hier auch. Nur leider hatte ich die letzten drei Jahre, nachdem ich wegen der Netze dem Osten den Rücken gekehrt habe, nicht das Glück. Selbst letzes Jahr Als hat versagt, wegen der Algenpest. 



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Ich stehe mit einigen Leuten aus Lübeck, Flensburg und Kiel täglich in Kontakt und es wird sehr fleissig gefangen ! Vielleicht solltest Du mal losfahren, denn eine bessere Zeit als diese kommt so schnell nicht wieder und so etwas darf man sich als "Küstennahbewohner" nicht entgehen lassen...
> 
> Grüssle...
> 
> P.S. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt !


 
Ich auch, und ich höre zur Zeit nur Nullnummern. Ausgenommen der geheime Geheimstrand denn alle kennen. Da wird hin und wieder schon gefangen. 

Wie war der super Spruch von einem Angelführer. Um Fische zu fangen habe ich als Unterstützung das Internet. Da gibt es die Wassertemperaturen, die Strömungsverhältnisse, den Luftdruck, die Windstärke und vor allem das Anglerboard. :vik:

PS: Ach ja, ich stehe immer noch in der Werkstadt und arbeite. Aber ich mag meine Arbeit auch. Nur mit der Fliegenflitze würde ich auch gerne wieder mal spielen.


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Hey Günni, wo warst denn unterwegs??
> 
> Lg Paul



Da günni ja offline ist antworte ich mal wir waren ja zusammen in nienhagen gewesen


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Jo, hab ich in der rostocker Kurve schon gelesen, aber danke axel!!!


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich werde morgen mit nem Kumpel auch wieder angreifen, wenn das Wetter mitspielen sollte. Ich werde dann natürlich berichten.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,Moin 
ich hab mal eine Frage: was haltet ihr von Einzelhaken am Mefo Blinker bzw. Küstenwobbler?
bringt das wirklich Vorteile?

...mir sind schon zwei schöne Fische in der Wismarer Bucht ausgeschlitzt...


Steife Brise und dicke Silbertorpedos gewünscht#6


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,Moin 
ich hab mal eine Frage: was haltet ihr von Einzelhaken am Mefo Blinker bzw. Küstenwobbler?
bringt das wirklich Vorteile?

...mir sind schon zwei schöne Fische in der Wismarer Bucht ausgeschlitzt...


Steife Brise und dicke Silbertorpedos gewünscht#6


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,

ich benutze seit Jahren nur noch Einzelhaken (Circlehooks) vom Strand aus.
Fische hängen super,sind top zu lösen wenn zu klein und Hänger im Kraut oder an Steinen reduziern sich damit auf ein Minimum.

So,nun schnell offtopic wieder aus. |rolleyes


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*




Dingsens schrieb:


> Moin,





Dingsens schrieb:


> ich benutze seit Jahren nur noch Einzelhaken (Circlehooks) vom Strand aus.
> Fische hängen super,
> 
> ...wenn sie dann hängen! Habe die Circlehooks eine Saison gefischt und wieder alles auf Drilling umgerüstet.
> Bei mir waren die Dinger nicht der Bringer, probier es aus , deine Ausschlitzrate wird mit Sicherheit besser werden, reingehauen...


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Einzelhaken Durchlaufblinker sitzt bombenfest |wavey:.
So ab ans Wasser Leute.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

....geht es darum,dass so viele Fische wie möglich hängen bleiben....oder darum eine U-Forelle,schonend zurück zu setzen zu können....was in der Regel mit einem Drilling nur schwer möglich ist....da der Drilling in der Regel einer Forelle,die nun mal ein weiches Maul hat,das Maul zugenagelt.Ich bin ziemlich schnelle auf Einzelhaken umgestiegen,der Anblick einer kleinen Forelle mit Gitter im Maul....war nicht schön....
Zudem habe ich nicht mehr und nicht weniger Aussteiger mit Einzelhaken...und die Wahrscheinlickeit,dass die Forelle überlebt ist wesentlich größer.....
Aussteiger hast Du immer....gehört dazu....


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde...|wavey:
Erneute Niederlage |kopfkrat
Wann: gestern 15-16.30 Uhr Lübecker Bucht
und 17-18.30 Uhr W.h.
Womit:Holz und Blech
Wasser:L.B.3,8Grad Wind ost
W.h. 4Grad Wind gleich
Vierte Klaschte..für mich....gefangen wurde,..liegt
wohl an mir..|bigeyes
Tight lines euch#6


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Auch gestern los gewesen ich eine (44cm)
Mein Kumpel eine ü50


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Und ich hab küstensack getroffen, nicht aufgeben dass wird schon:m


----------



## Sebastian8686

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin @ all,
bin am 18.3 und 19.3 auf der Insel Fehmarn und werde dann berichten, was so ging... Petri vil. sieht man ja den einen oder anderen am Wasser.


----------



## Rich.65

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin!!!

Wollte nur mal sagen das euer Thread super ist. :m


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute meine erstaufführung im salzwasser mit spinnrute in börgerende von 10-15 Uhr gehabt mit mefo83 als Guide..
Keinen Fisch gesehen, aber ich hab ne Menge gelernt und hatte meinen spass!  

Petri @ all!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Heute meine *entjungferung|bigeyes* in börgerende von 10-15 Uhr gehabt mit mefo83.


 
|kopfkrat Pfui Teufel und damit gibt er auch noch an!!!!!


----------



## RenéK.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Entjungferung gibt es doch erst, wenn Er eine drin hatte ;-)
(im Kescher) !!!


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Und ich hab küstensack getroffen, nicht aufgeben dass wird schon:m


Danke....T.T....#hDie Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt|rolleyes


----------



## bachforelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

moin, moin, ich wollte zum monatsende auch mal auf fehmarn an den strand. bin dann in heiligenhafen in quartier.
da ich noch anfänger bin, wollt ich mal in erfahrung bringen ob jemand erfahrung mit dem küstenkompas fehmarn meerforelle von Jörn Wittenberg hat???
lohnt sich der kauf oder ist das nix?
freundlichsten dank für eure antworten im voraus


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Pfui Teufel und damit gibt er auch noch an!!!!!




:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Leider nur eine 45cm Mefo heute war aber trotzdem super ein älterer Herr bekam in einer Stunde 7 Mefos er Stand ca 20 Meter von mir weg das war wie eine Ohrfeige aber egal besser als nichts .:vik:



Petri.... und richtig lieber eine fangen als gar keine#6
und was hatte Opa so Größentechnisch an den Strand gezottelt??


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo, Leute!
Heute war ich an zwei Stränden. Als erstes haben wir zu dritt in Sierksdorf angegriffen. Bei auflandigen 4er Wind und etwas Welle, 4,5 Grad Wasser, hatten wir von 11 - 15 Uhr insgesamt NIX. Also garnix.

Dann bin ich nochmal alleine zu meinen Hausstrand (BU) und siehe da......
auch NIX. Dort hatte das Wasser nur 3,5 Grad, total Milchkaffee und schei..  Welle, sodass man nicht weit reinkam, um die Kaffeebrühe zu überwerfen. Nach 1,5 Stunden vergebliche Mühe.... Abbruch.
Aber so schnell gebe ich nicht auf, ich bleib dran und werde berichten.
Das wars denn für heute.


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Petri.... und richtig lieber eine fangen als gar keine#6
> und was hatte Opa so Größentechnisch an den Strand gezottelt??



DIe waren so zwischen 43 und 47 und 4 haben welche auf die Mütze bekommen evtl auch 5 hab nur 2 gesehen die er zurück gesetzt hat.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Heute meine entjungferung in börgerende von 10-15 Uhr gehabt mit mefo83.
> Keinen Fisch gesehen, aber ich habs genossen!
> 
> Petri @ all!



Das schreit ja geradezu nach BOARDFERKELFAHNDUNG
wo is er ....hmmm wieder woanders unterwegs:q:q:q


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War heute auch wieder mal unterwegs aber leider nichts, hab noch andere Angler getroffen aber auch nichts,

auf den weg zum Auto doch noch eine Mefo gesehen (ca.45cm), 

Ach so ich war am grössten MefoPuff der Ostsee, ich angel normalerweise nicht da aber is nur 5min von meinen zurzeitigen Arbeitsplatz weg.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heute auch bei besten bedingungen (bis auf den ostwind) an drei verschiedenen spots gewesen.
ich hab niemanden getroffen der was gefangen hat. keine nachläufer, nix.
anfangs sah ich noch die möwen nach tobs einstechen und deutete das eigentlich als gutes zeichen ... jetzt grade zweifel ich an meiner köderauswahl (hätte ich wohl statt schockfarben lieber natur und länglich wählen sollen?)

naja, morgen dreht der wind und alles wird wieder gut


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> War heute auch wieder mal unterwegs aber leider nichts, hab noch andere Angler getroffen aber auch nichts,
> 
> auf den weg zum Auto doch noch eine Mefo gesehen (ca.45cm),
> 
> Ach so ich war am grössten MefoPuff der Ostsee, ich angel normalerweise nicht da aber is nur 5min von meinen zurzeitigen Arbeitsplatz weg.


 

Wo soll denn der MefoPuff sein
|kopfkrat


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

moin moin.habe heute in der kielerförde meine erste 2012 mefo erwischt.sie hatte zwar nur 42 cm  war aber knallhart im drill und durfte so auch mit zum abendessen!gebissen hat sie auf grün weiß möre silda doppelter sprengring und ein owner s-61 in der größe 2 (für meinen geschmack viel besser als die gamagatzu alternative)
petri noch mal allen fängern da geht ja einiges !!!
tight lines ole


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich war heut wieder bei mir vor Zingst an der Küste!

Als ich ankam, war dort schon ein Kollege und hatte kurz vorher eine gerade maßige Mefo gefangen ... das machte schon mal Hoffnung!

Doch dann tat sich leider nicht mehr viel, erst hatte er noch einen Nachläufer, dann ich einen kurzen Anfasser und die Gute schwamm dem Blinker dann bis unter die Rutenspitze nach und drehte wieder ab!
Ich konnte sie gut erkennen, war ein prächtiger Fisch, den ich auf 60cm schätzte ... wäre der direkt unter der Rutenspitze eingestigen, wär's "lustig" geworden!|supergri

Jan (fischlandmefo) kam auch noch für 'ne 3/4 Stunde vorbei, gab dann aber doch recht schnell wieder auf, denn Spaß gemacht hat es heute wirklich nicht!#d
Der Ostwind war eisig und die Brandung hoch, ich habe heute bestimmt an die 20x komplett geduscht ... bin dann völlig durchnäßt und halb erfroren gegen 14Uhr abgehauen!

Wollte eigentlich morgen und eventl. übermorgen auch noch mal probieren, aber wenn ich mir die derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen hier anschaue (1,6°C), macht das wohl wenig Sinn ... aber wie ich mich kenne, werde ich wohl trotzdem los!#6:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

GEILER TAG!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



ole van der see schrieb:


> moin moin.habe heute in der kielerförde meine erste 2012 mefo erwischt.sie hatte zwar nur 42 cm war aber knallhart im drill und durfte so auch mit zum abendessen!gebissen hat sie auf grün weiß möre silda doppelter sprengring und ein owner s-61 in der größe 2 (für meinen geschmack viel besser als die gamagatzu alternative)
> petri noch mal allen fängern da geht ja einiges !!!
> tight lines ole


 


Petri aber leider wäre sie bei uns in mv untermaßig


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Petri aber leider wäre sie bei uns in mv untermaßig




Du meinst: Zum Glück!....:g


----------



## woern1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hm, ich würde da lieber zum örtlichen Angelladen gehen und die aktuellen Tipps und Wind/Wetterbedingungen berücksichtigen.
Zudem ändern sich die Strand-/Uferbedingungen nach jedem Winter wieder (versandete Riffs usw.). 
Wenn Literatur: Alterantiven gibts auch hier:

http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=...index.php?screen=dstore.news.content&PID=2424

http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer/angelfuehrer-meerforelle.html

w.








bachforelle schrieb:


> moin, moin, ich wollte zum monatsende auch mal auf fehmarn an den strand. bin dann in heiligenhafen in quartier.
> da ich noch anfänger bin, wollt ich mal in erfahrung bringen ob jemand erfahrung mit dem küstenkompas fehmarn meerforelle von Jörn Wittenberg hat???
> lohnt sich der kauf oder ist das nix?
> freundlichsten dank für eure antworten im voraus


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Du meinst: Zum Glück!....:g




Meinetwegen auch 50 cm in MV bzw einheitlich entlang der ganzen Küste und Flüssen....


----------



## bachforelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

dank dir für deine antwort....


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Wo soll denn der MefoPuff sein
> |kopfkrat


 
Oder auch der geheime Geheimstrand genannt. Oder auch nur WH.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=Weissenh%C3%A4user+Strand,+Seestra%C3%9Fe,+Ostholstein&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=605&wrapid=tlif133106849970310&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Wo soll denn der MefoPuff sein
> |kopfkrat



Augen auf solche Stellen kennt man oder hat sie schon oft gesehen.Viele Angler verraten(mit ihrer Anwesenheit) solch"geheimen Stellen" dort stehen dann mitunter auf 1km Strandabschnitt zu Spitzenzeiten>20 Petrijünger.Jedem das seine nur das liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht in der Philosophie eines Mefo-Fischer.Wie schön ist es doch stundenlang umher zu waten die Natur zu geniessen und weit und breit keine Menschenseele zu sehen jeder mag denken wie er will auch hierbei werden Mefos gefangen.|wavey:


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich war heute auch ausnahmsweiste in WH. Da war ich schon seit zwei  Jahren nicht mehr und ich muss sagen, dass es sich leider nicht gelohnt  hat.
Ich war mit einem Kumpel unterwegs und wir waren vorher schon an zwei  anderen Stränden. Das Angeln war heute aber auch alles andere als  einfach.#q

@ Todes.Timo: Welche Angler warst du?

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Oh man hab gestern meine mit Abstand wohl dickste Forelle verloren. Sie hat auf 10 Meter gebissen mir erst mal etliche Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen und is dann wie von der Tarantel gestochen aus dem Wasser gesprungen.Ich sags euch da is mir das Herz stehen geblieben. Nach einer gefühlten Minute fliegt mir, während sie wieder mal eine gewaltige Lufteinlage eingelegt hat, der scheiß Tuwob in Schwarz entgegen. Ich könnt so heulen. Man war das eine Granate.Gestern war echt nicht mein Tag. So viel Fisch aber kein einzigen raus bekommen. Trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl das sich die Sternstunden von Tag zu Tag steigern. Wie heißt es so schön es kann nur noch besser werden...................RISCHTISCH GEIL.


Nicht Falsch verstehen: Tuwobs sind nicht schei...e .Das sind echt gute Köder. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## watzki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> ... eine gewaltige Lufteinlage eingelegt hat, der scheiß Tuwob in Schwarz entgegen..


Ist ein bisschen Offtopic, aber, was hälst du von dem Tuwob? Hält er, was auf der Website steht? Generell finde ich 22gr. / 26gr. schon ziemlich schwer. Verlangsamt das Gas die Sinkgeschwindigkeit merklich?

Damit zum Thema passt:

Samstag von 11 bis 13 Uhr 
Strande sowie Bülk totale Nullnummer.
Durch den starken Wind ziemlich hohes und trübes Wasser.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Tuwob rockt!!! Man muss nur wissen wann!!!!
Ab ans Wasser!! drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Tuwob rockt!!! Man muss nur wissen wann!!!!




|kopfkrat


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

auf meiner lieblingshomepage habe ich gerade einen bereich gefunden der den aktuellen oberflächensalzgehalt der ostsee angibt. daraus geht hervor das die von Lovefield1 schon erwähnte Darßer Schwelle nördlich von Rostock relativ weit vor Rostock liegt.
aktuell haben wir westlich von rostock einen salzgehalt der der nordwestlichen ostsee gleichkommt. dies würde die zuletzt sehr sehr schlechten fänge erklären. 
besser sieht es hingegen in der gesamten lübecker bucht und vor allem nördlich und östlich von fehmarn aus. mit den anrückenden westlichen winden ab morgen verschiebt sich dieses ungleichgewicht allerdings wieder, so dass wir ab freitag/samstag nach meiner theorie wieder gute fänge erwarten können 

ich bin gespannt obs klappt.

so long: www.frv.dk

TL


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,moin aus Wismar.
Also hatte am 29.02 und am 05.03 jeweils eine schöne Mefo in der Wismarer Bucht dran,,um die 50cm,,aber ausgeschlitzt.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Hatt ein Einzelhaken wirklich mehr Vorteile?

ein Drilling hat doch eigentlich 3mal mehr chance sich im Fischmaul zu verhaken...|kopfkrat

Gruß und dicke Silbertorpedos gewünscht:g


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ja, meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach hakt er besser, und hält. Der Teufel mag wissen, wie viele Fische am Drilling kurz gehangen hätten.


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Beim drilling is die Chance natürlich höher als beim Einzelhaken das eine hängen bleibt aber beim drilling sieht das maul einer kleinen mefo auch dementsprechend aus (war hier glaub ich schon kurz Thema) bin auch am überlegen auf Einzelhaken umzusteigen,hatte am Montag NE 45 er auf fliege die war aber nur knapp gehakt....


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich persönlich fische nicht mehr mit Drilling auf Meerforelle . Selbst beim Hechtangeln praktiziere ich das nicht mehr. Für mich gibt es einen logischen Grund dafür: Man "verangelt" kaum noch
Fische und selbst mit Einzelhaken passiert es auch, das der Haken knapp am Auge oder im Kiemenbogen hängt.Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Fische werden sauber gehakt und gerade bei kleinen Meerforellen oder Hechten ist ein schnelles releasen  viel leichter möglich! Ich gehe sogar soweit, das ich auf Hecht mittlerweile widerhakenlos fische. Denkt mal drüber nach - die Fische werden es euch danken!
Klar hat man mal Fehlbisse- das hatte ich aber auch die ersten Jahre mit Drilling und auch an der Fliegenrute hat man Fehlbisse!
Ist so und gehört zum angeln dazu! Ich finde es langweilig, wenn man jeden Fisch fangen würde!
TL HAL


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ hal9000

Naja mit drilling fängt man auch nicht jeden fisch,gibt hier genug die mit drilling und auch Einzelhaken gute fische verlieren aber gehört halt dazu,die Frage war ja nach dem Vorteil des Einzelhakens : ausser das kleine fische nicht mehr so doll verangelt werden wüsste ich aber auch keine Vorteile |kopfkrat


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

weniger hacker .. weniger gewicht? zwangsläufig musste einen sprengring mehr nehmen.
ist aber arg offtopic und es gibt ja, wie bereits erwähnt, einen thead dazu


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Leute,
ich war gestern auch los und reihe mich in die Riege der derzeitigen Nixfänger ein. 
OH, von 7-18 Uhr (ich wollte es wirklich wissen).
4 Strände, Blech, Springer und Sbiro....nicht ein einziger Biss.
Ich habe aber ne Menge netter Kollegen kennenlernen dürfen.
Das war klasse. #6


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Eine Hakenspitze benötigt weniger Wiederstand um ins Fischmaul einzudringen als drei. Ganz klare Sache.Mit Einzelhaken fängt man viel weniger Kraut als mit Drilling außerdem erzielt man höhere Wurfweiten da sich der Einzelhaken besser an den Köder legt und nicht so viel Luftwiederstand bietet.Aber auch mit Einzelhaken kann sich ne Forelle nen schweren Blinker oder Wobbler abschütteln. Das liegt nicht am Haken sondern am Gewicht des Köders.(Stichwort: FLIEHKRÄFTE)Durchlaufblinker sind da ne kleine Abhilfe aber auch keine Garantie.OFFTOPIC.. So BACK TO TOPIC!!! Ich hab heut nicht eine Flosse gesehen. Trotz ich mir bei Regen den Arsch dafür aufgerissen hab.... macht nix!Morgen früh gehts weiter. Fisch ist definitiv da.


----------



## lsski

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Oh man hab gestern meine mit Abstand wohl dickste Forelle verloren. Sie hat auf 10 Meter gebissen mir erst mal etliche Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen und is dann wie von der Tarantel gestochen aus dem Wasser gesprungen.Ich sags euch da is mir das Herz stehen geblieben. Nach einer gefühlten Minute fliegt mir, während sie wieder mal eine gewaltige Lufteinlage eingelegt hat, der scheiß Tuwob in Schwarz entgegen. Ich könnt so heulen. Man war das eine Granate.Gestern war echt nicht mein Tag. So viel Fisch aber kein einzigen raus bekommen. Trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl das sich die Sternstunden von Tag zu Tag steigern. Wie heißt es so schön es kann nur noch besser werden...................RISCHTISCH GEIL.




Hast du zwischen dem Haken und dem Köder keinen zweiten Sprengring ? Der Köder ist hintenrum sehr breit.....


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Klar sicher!!! und nen 2er st-36 hat trotzdem nix geholfen:c


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Was für ein Tag :vik:,
hatte nur 2 Stunden Zeit nach wochenlanger Abstinenz was nicht gerade sehr viel war. Da in der Lübecker Bucht wenig ging sind wir extra ein paar Kilometer weiter gefahren.........2 Stunden waren fast um und eigentlich mußte ich los, Finger waren schon gefühlt abgefroren und Fisch war auch nicht in sicht da meine mein Angelkollege......Komm lass uns vorne am Riff noch ein paar Würfe machen bevor Du gehst und naja.......was jetzt kommt ist klar, beim 6 Wurf auf die Sandbank rummst es und der Tanz ging los..........5 mal zeigte die Mefo die Flosse und auch am Kescher lies sie sich erst im dritten Anlauf überzeugen............Mein Jubelschrei soll laut Aussage meine Freundes über viele Kilometer zu hören gewesen sein......lach

70 cm und 4,8 kilo blankes Silber .......was für ein Saisonauftakt #6

Daneben mein abgerichteter Fischhund, Lucy....ein Jacky!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Und weil sie so schön ist noch ein Foto :m

PS: Im Magen nur Stichlinge aber randvoll!


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

|bigeyes

Dickes Perti!!!!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Glückwunsch,,,ein klasse Fisch haste da rangepumpt:m

Ich glaub ich muss Morgen auch mal wieder eine Steilküste unsicher machen,,,Nordwestwind soll ja recht gut sein..
werd mal die südliche Steilküste von Timmendorf auf Insel Poel versuchen,da erwärmt sich das wasser recht schnell..

oder weiß jemand noch nen Hotspot auf Poel? 



und Danke noch für die interessanten Antworten#6


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Klasse Fisch! Da mal ein fettes Petri.
Da fangen die Finger ja gleich wieder an zu jucken.
Werd Morgen denn auch wieder los müssen!#6#6


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...geiler Fisch...Petri :vik:..vielleicht versuche ich Samstag mein Glück....


----------



## Nordjockel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Auch von mir Petri für die dicke Trutte! #6


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

super dickes Petri zu der schönen Forelle !!!  #6#6#6


----------



## FisherMan66

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Alter Falter ..... geiler Fisch und schöner Saisonauftakt.#6
Dickes Petri Heil auch von mir.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Eine Hakenspitze benötigt weniger Wiederstand um ins Fischmaul einzudringen als drei. Ganz klare Sache.Mit Einzelhaken fängt man viel weniger Kraut als mit Drilling außerdem erzielt man höhere Wurfweiten da sich der Einzelhaken besser an den Köder legt und nicht so viel Luftwiederstand bietet.Aber auch mit Einzelhaken kann sich ne Forelle nen schweren Blinker oder Wobbler abschütteln. Das liegt nicht am Haken sondern am Gewicht des Köders.(Stichwort: FLIEHKRÄFTE)Durchlaufblinker sind da ne kleine Abhilfe aber auch keine Garantie.OFFTOPIC



|good:

Kann nicht häufig genug gesagt werden, auch wenn`s ein wenig OT ist. 

Aussteiger gibt es beim Drilling m.E. nach sogar mehr, da der Fisch zwar schneller, aber deutlich schlechter hängt. Das hat u.a. auch mit Fischmaulgröße und Hakenbogenradius zu tun. Wenn sie spitz beissen (was häufig vorkommt), fasst zwar meist eine Spitze irgendwie, beim ersten Salto ist dann aber spätestens Schluss. Und der Fisch beisst dann garantiert nicht direkt ein zweites Mal.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> dort stehen dann mitunter auf 1km Strandabschnitt zu Spitzenzeiten>20 Petrijünger.




... und wenn Du von WesterHever redest, dann kommst Du im März mit 20 nicht aus, da hängt man dann locker noch ne Null(-nummer:q) ran. Wer`s mag ... :m


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Dickes Petri! Da mag ich meine 40er vom Dienstag ja gar nicht zeigen 
Morgen startet Runde 2! Mir jucken jetzt schon die Finger! Ich freu mich  
Petri Heil HHjung 93


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

´Hey Leute danke für die Glückwünsche.........muss mir die nächsten 10 Tage die Bildchen anschauen bis ich wieder los kann........hilft aber ...lach


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri zum Silber. Die beste Zeit kommt ja Gott sei Dank erst noch.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hatte gerade einen Live-Bericht von ein paar Kollegen die heute Urlaub haben und nicht wie ich arbeiten müssen. Sie sind in der Mecklenburger Bucht unterwegs und haben an verschiedenen Stellen Netze gespottet. 

Nichtsdestotrotz kam ne fette 70er Mefo ans Band auf einen Falkfisch Gno. Vielleicht berichtet der Kollege ja heute abend selber???


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zu dem schönem silber.


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey Merrforellenfan,

ganz dickes Petri zu deinem Fisch, es lehrt mal wieder nicht aufgeben!

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

schönes Teil von mir auch dickes Petri :m


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,,,ein klasse Fisch haste da rangepumpt:m
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss Morgen auch mal wieder eine Steilküste unsicher machen,,,Nordwestwind soll ja recht gut sein..
> werd mal die südliche Steilküste von Timmendorf auf Insel Poel versuchen,da erwärmt sich das wasser recht schnell..
> 
> oder weiß jemand noch nen Hotspot auf Poel?
> 
> 
> 
> und Danke noch für die interessanten Antworten#6





Tag auch, sag mir mal wo die südliche Steilküste von Timmendorf sein soll |kopfkrat???
Oder meinst du Wangern? 
Eigentlich kannst du die gesammte Insel beangeln mußt halt sehen wie der Wind für dich am besten ist.


----------



## longhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri auch von uns!
Hobbit FlyFishing


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Meerforellenfan, |wavey:

Das nenne ich doch mal einen tollen Fang. #6

Dickes   *Petri---Heil*   zu dem tollen Fang! :m

Ach ja. Und mach was draus. :q  Leeeecker! :q

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War heut von 10 bis 12uhr bei auflandigem Wind viel Kraut und Wellen unterwegs: NIX
Dann Nachmittags 14 bis 17uhr andere Stelle Wind von der Seite: 47cm gebissen auf weißen ZZinger auf voller Wurfdistanz
Freu mich ja über jeden Fisch aber langsam können die echt mal n bisl größer werden. :g


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ Meerforellenfan, |wavey:
> 
> Das nenne ich doch mal einen tollen Fang. #6
> 
> Dickes   *Petri---Heil*   zu dem tollen Fang! :m
> 
> Ach ja. Und mach was draus. :q  Leeeecker! :q
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   |wavey:



Danke Rolf.........das wird ein Geburtstagsessen und bestimmt lecker #6


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey,
Petri ihr beiden !

Meerforellenfan, ich setze nur eins: #6 Na gut zwei::vik:


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Und weil sie so schön ist noch ein Foto :m
> 
> PS: Im Magen nur Stichlinge aber randvoll!




Petri!! Sehr schöner SilberBarren!!:vik:


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Mefojäger schrieb:


> Tag auch, sag mir mal wo die südliche Steilküste von Timmendorf sein soll |kopfkrat???
> Oder meinst du Wangern?
> Eigentlich kannst du die gesammte Insel beangeln mußt halt sehen wie der Wind für dich am besten ist.




Grüß dich Mefojäger,,Es gibt ja da in der Nähe von Timmendorf mehrere Steilküsten,,einmal südlich vom strand und ganz im süden der insel bei Brandenhusen gibts auch gute stellen,,soll auch Regenbogner bei sein,,,wenn sie mal beißen würden wa:g

vielleicht liegts noch am zu kalten wasser....|kopfkrat


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri zur Mefo-granate

Rund um Rügen geht leider noch garnix...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> War heut von 10 bis 12uhr bei auflandigem Wind viel Kraut und Wellen unterwegs: NIX
> Dann Nachmittags 14 bis 17uhr andere Stelle Wind von der Seite: 47cm gebissen auf weißen ZZinger auf voller Wurfdistanz
> Freu mich ja über jeden Fisch aber langsam können die echt mal n bisl größer werden. :g


 weiß garnicht was du hast ne 47 im ofen ist doch auch geil


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Dickes Petri auch den Erfolgreichen von mir. 
Ich komme am Samstag wohl auch endlich mal wieder los (freu)


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> weiß garnicht was du hast ne 47 im ofen ist doch auch geil



Kann ich bestätigen, habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit eine 45er im Salzteig gebacken meiner Frau serviert.........die war hin und weg.....die größe machts nicht, da ist auch Glück dabei #6

Noch mal danke an alle die sich mit mir freuen und ich muss euch sagen das ist erst die zweitgrößte Mefo, die andere war 89 und 7 Kilo und das in 20 Jahren fischen.....das sagt doch alles oder........genau deshalb freut mich das auch sehr.....thanks


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Mefo in Salzkruste gabs schon am Samstag|bla: Immer wieder ein Gaumenschmaus. 
Aber will doch bloß mein PB knacken .  Vielleicht morgen


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: 08.03.2012
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: Sonne und 3-4Bf.
Womit: Spinnrute mit Blech
Wann: 11:00 - 14:30 Uhr
Was: NÜSCHT!

Petri all den anderen Fängern


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern mal wieder los am WH Strand von 17 - 1830uhr aber Nicht kein anfasser


----------



## hugokiel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Meerforellenfan: Toller Bericht und toller Fisch. Dickes Petri und ne Extrawurst für den Mefo-Hund
War gestern von 13:30 bis 17:30 im Wasser. Keine Schuppe auszumachen


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fische nicht mehr mit Drilling auf Meerforelle . Selbst beim Hechtangeln praktiziere ich das nicht mehr. Für mich gibt es einen logischen Grund dafür: Man "verangelt" kaum noch
> Fische und selbst mit Einzelhaken passiert es auch, das der Haken knapp am Auge oder im Kiemenbogen hängt.Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Fische werden sauber gehakt und gerade bei kleinen Meerforellen oder Hechten ist ein schnelles releasen  viel leichter möglich! Ich gehe sogar soweit, das ich auf Hecht mittlerweile widerhakenlos fische. Denkt mal drüber nach - die Fische werden es euch danken!
> Klar hat man mal Fehlbisse- das hatte ich aber auch die ersten Jahre mit Drilling und auch an der Fliegenrute hat man Fehlbisse!
> Ist so und gehört zum angeln dazu! Ich finde es langweilig, wenn man jeden Fisch fangen würde!
> TL HAL





Und welche Einzelhaken nimmt Du?
Es ist Schwierig Haken mit großen Öhr zu finden.
Welche Hakengröße?


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> diese gute Mefo wurde am 03.03.2012 bei Wismar gefangen,,,da soll noch jemand sagen bei uns gibts nur kleine Fische


 

Okay, ich weiss wo du die gefangen hast: http://wismarfisch.de/ :q:q


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri!!!! 
Geiler Fisch! :O


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> Okay, ich weiss wo du die gefangen hast: http://wismarfisch.de/ :q:q





Ja,ne ist klar:q
ich habe die nicht gefangen,,aber nen bekannter.
Hast dieses Jahr noch keine am Band gehabt?
ich war noch nicht so oft los und 2 schöne drangehabt!
aber manchmal release ich den Fisch schon,,bevor ich ihn gecatched habe:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Ja,ne ist klar:q
> ich habe die nicht gefangen,,aber nen bekannter.
> Hast dieses Jahr noch keine am Band gehabt?
> ich war noch nicht so oft los und 2 schöne drangehabt!
> aber manchmal release ich den Fisch schon,,bevor ich ihn gecatched habe:vik:



Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fisch#6 aber auf was hat er die gefangen?.........nach Watangeln sieht das ja so gar nich aus!|kopfkrat


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Hast dieses Jahr noch keine am Band gehabt?


 

Daran wird das vielleicht liegen |kopfkrat ich sollte den Blinker antüddeln. Dann ist der Verbrauch von Blech auch nicht mehr so hoch. :q


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*






Jetzt mal ehrlich,,ist das nicht beeindruckend wie groß eine Meerforelle
werden kann,,wenn man sie nur lässt? 
Wenn wir auch mal solche Fänge haben wollen,,setzt bitte jeden Fisch unter 50cm wieder zurück!
selbst dann hat die Mefo erst 1mal abgelaicht! 




Ich release die Fische manchmal schon,,bevor ich sie gecatched habe#6


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ja wollte gerade sagen sieht mir sehr nach geschleppt aus......ZÄHLT NICHT
und die andere is gut gehalten  und auch geschleppt ZÄHLT AUCH NICHT. 

Trotzdem Petri!!!!!


----------



## Moe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich würde den mit dem Drilling nehmen!!!

--> Geh viel und oft los, und du fängst! Nur ein Köder im Wasser fängt... usw. 

Ich setze dann immer noch ein bisschen auf Kontraste. Bei hellem/sonnigen Wetter oder bei klarem Wasser nehm ich dunkle Köder und andersrum.


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Mefojäger,,Es gibt ja da in der Nähe von Timmendorf mehrere Steilküsten,,einmal südlich vom strand und ganz im süden der insel bei Brandenhusen gibts auch gute stellen,,soll auch Regenbogner bei sein,,,wenn sie mal beißen würden wa:g
> 
> vielleicht liegts noch am zu kalten wasser....|kopfkrat




Brandhusen war ich noch nie werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren wie sind denn da so die verhältnisse?


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@martyin

such dir die für dich persönlich schönste farbe raus und dann klappt das schon mit dem fisch. und ansonsten kann ich meinem vorredner nur zustimmen. geh oft fischen und "such" den fisch 

viel erfolg dabei #6


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Männers,
am Dienstag bin ich gleich nach der Arbeit  nach Beckerwitz, mit mir standen noch 3 Mann im Wasser, für alle nix,
hab gerade ne Info reinbekommen, nachdem die letzten Tage fast nichts lief, ging heute einem Bekannten nen feistes Teil von fast 80 cm an den Haken! Mehr Information gibs am Samstag Abend..,
Mein Tobi und mich hält jetzt auch nichts mehr, Termin auf Samstag Vormittag verlegt, da muss doch was gehen! Reingehauen...


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

At :Klaus: Gamakatsu LS-3423F Größe 2 oder 1/0 für größere Köder!
Gibt auch welche von Owner-S61 Single biegen allerdings leicht auf , also Finger weg! Oder du musst mal bei Dropshot Haken schauen. Ich habe welche von Profiblinker und die sind echt solide!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in den Raum gestellt:
> Welcher der Blinker wäre top bei Sonnenschein und klarem Wasser?
> und welcher wäre top für bewölkte Tage,,trübes Wasser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort,ich glaub die Mefosucht hatt mich gepackt:vik:
> MFG



Eine alte Weisheit sagt, an Tagen mit Sonnenschein reflecktierende Köder und bei bedecktem Himmel, dunkle Köder aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme......:m


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

war heute nur ne Stunde von 17 bis 18uhr am Wasser. konnte eine gute Forelle beobachten wie sie sich was von der Oberfläche geschnappt hat. aber für meine Blinker und Wobbler hat sie sich überhaupt nicht interessiert. Hab einiges probiert.NIX. Hätte ich mal die Fliegenrute dabei gehabt.  Rechts von mir standen zwei Fliegenfischer.  Der eine hat ein echt schönen Fisch (66cm) erwischt aber schon bevor ich am Wasser war. Springerfliege war mir an dem Strandabschnitt zu riskant da sehr viel Seetang bis an die Wasseroberfläche reichte.hmmmmmmmmm  Morgen nehm ich die Fliegenrute mit


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Eine alte Weisheit sagt, an Tagen mit Sonnenschein reflecktierende Köder und bei bedecktem Himmel, dunkle Köder aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme......:m


|good: so seh ich das auch:m


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Eine alte Weisheit sagt, an Tagen mit Sonnenschein reflecktierende Köder und bei bedecktem Himmel, dunkle Köder aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme......:m





Ja,danke könnt was dransein.
aber dann wäre silber ja eine sehr gute farbe bei sonne,,hab ich aber schlechte erfahrung mit gemacht..
Ich finde gelb/weiß,,Silber/blau,,  Kupfer/gelb sind gute Allroundfarben..
Aber bei trübem wetter,,dunkle Köder,,,werd ich mal testen:g


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hab Anfang des Jahres bei strahlenden Sonnenschein, blauem Himmel und Kristall klarem Wasser mit na silbernen Juletrae innerhalb von 30min 3Fische gefangen bis 50cm ein dicken nachläufer und 2 Fehlbisse gehabt. Silber bei sonne is wirklich manchmal top.  Check it out!!!:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> At :Klaus: Gamakatsu LS-3423F Größe 2 oder 1/0 für größere Köder!
> Gibt auch welche von Owner-S61 Single biegen allerdings leicht auf , also Finger weg! Oder du musst mal bei Dropshot Haken schauen. Ich habe welche von Profiblinker und die sind echt solide!




Ebenfalls wird die Tragkraft der dünnen Sprengringe gerne unterschätzt. Sehr dünne SR kommen auch easy mit "herkömmlichen" Haken klar (u.a. auch mit Gamakatu Octopus), und der SR muss ja im Hängerfall nur einigermaßen die Tragkraft des FC Vorfaches erreichen ... und im Drill jibbet ja noch dat neue Wunderding "Bremse"  :m

Gerade die Möre Sildas kommen im Regelfall mit unmöglich fetten Sprengringen in den Handel, ich tausche die dann ohnehin aus.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Mittlerweile muss ich auch sagen das jeder Köder fängig ist. Es gibt Tage da ist der eine besser als der andere und umgekehrt. Spöket und Co zählen natürlich auch dazu. Wenn Fisch da ist und die Form und Farbe des Köders gerade in sein Beutespektrum passt knallen die da sicher rauf. Heut z.B. wollten sie nur Garnelen und Tangläufer. Da is es mit Blech schwierig. Genauso gibt es Tage wo es umgekehrt ist.


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ebenfalls wird die Tragkraft der dünnen Sprengringe gerne unterschätzt. Sehr dünne SR kommen auch easy mit "herkömmlichen" Haken klar (u.a. auch mit Gamakatu Octopus), und der SR muss ja im Hängerfall nur einigermaßen die Tragkraft des FC Vorfaches erreichen ... und im Drill jibbet ja noch dat neue Wunderding "Bremse"  :m
> 
> Gerade die Möre Sildas kommen im Regelfall mit unmöglich fetten Sprengringen in den Handel, ich tausche die dann ohnehin aus.



Danke sehr.#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

auch wenn mich nun alle nich leiden können.............mefo beißt wenn mefo will und ich hab höchstens 5% verloren mit drilling.........wenn ihr so toll seid das ihr hunderte gefangen habt so das sich daraus ableiten läßt das einzelhaken und springringe besser sind hab ich nix gesagt´..............behaupte aber ihr polarisiert und macht mehr draus als es ist......

......wirf die angel ins wasser und fische........dann kommt auch fisch...der rest ist werbúng für köder und deren firmen.......

.......nach 30 jahren mefofischen behaupte ich einfach..........strömung, wassertemperatur und wind sind wichtiger als jeder köder.........nur wer fischt fängt auch..........zitat ende!


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> auch wenn mich nun alle nich leiden können.............mefo beißt wenn mefo will und ich hab höchstens 5% verloren mit drilling.........wenn ihr so toll seid das ihr hunderte gefangen habt so das sich daraus ableiten läßt das einzelhaken und springringe besser sind hab ich nix gesagt´..............behaupte aber ihr polarisiert und macht mehr draus als es ist......
> 
> ......wirf die angel ins wasser und fische........dann kommt auch fisch...der rest ist werbúng für köder und deren firmen.......
> 
> .......nach 30 jahren mefofischen behaupte ich einfach..........strömung, wassertemperatur und wind sind wichtiger als jeder köder.........nur wer fischt fängt auch..........zitat ende!



#6

So ist es !


----------



## Teddybaer19690

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

wie siehts aus rund um Rerik......Mefo,Platte und Co...?

Wollte heut abend mal losziehen.

Gruß
Teddy|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern los.
Von 8.00 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr.
Köder: Blech und Springergarnele.

Ergebniss: 2 Bisse vor meinen Füßen auf die Springergarnele. Beide zwischen 35 cm und 40 cm. Sie schwimmen wieder.

Sven


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Meerforellenfan

100% RICHTIG
und ich hab nix gegen dich..........wünsche dicke Fische


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde...|wavey:
Nachtrag vom Donnerstag 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wann:16-19Uhr
Womit:Holz und Blech
Was: Eine kleine ca.35-40cm 
verloren..einen Nachläufer die 
selbe GRÖßE..|bigeyes
Erste Kontakte mit was schuppigen aus der Ostsee
im Jahr 2012..habe kein glück zz.
Tight lines euch|wavey:


----------



## Veit

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War heute zum allerersten Mal Mefoangeln (Ostsee S-H) und konnte gleich 3 Stück fangen. Nur kleine um die 40 cm, aber nun bin ich auch infiziert.  Ein etwas bessere von ca. 50 cm ist leider noch ausgestiegen. Köder: Blinker
Werde morgen gleich noch einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Jop, Küstensack zur Zeit sind viele Grönis am Start.

Mensch Veit ! Willkommen im Club :vik: und Petri zu den ersten Mefos.
Also ich hab die Zanderangelei bedingt durch das Mefofieber ein wenig vernachlässigt. Aber nur ein wenig .

Bleib dran !!!


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heute in Rerik am Nachmittag gewesen.Mefo´s kamen ständig raus.
bei mir erst ein nachläufer, dann 3 vielversprechende drills vergeigt aber denn dann noch 2 gut maßige verhaften können.


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Jo, heute das zweite mal auf mefo gewesen. Börgerende, buhnenende Richtung Schleuse. Nen kumpel mit gehabt, für den wars Premiere..
Also Blinker rein, an der steinpackung fing grad n anderer mefojäger ne untermaßige.
5. Wurf: anfasser, 6. Wurf: Fisch!!! Rangedrillt, gebrüllt!!! Erste mefo, juhu!!!  hatte nur 37cm.. 
Dann gings weiter mit zwei grösseren aussteigern..  
Und mein Kumpel hatte ersten Kontakt, also n anfasser, ich sach zu ihm: jetz mach ma Geschwindigkeit u d beobachte den Blinker und direkt vor unseren Füßen dreht ne 50er ab.. 
Schade, die hätt ich ihm gewünscht!
das alles in der ersten viertel Stunde.. Ca 15:30 Uhr..

Gegen 17 Uhr Nochma nen anfasser gehabt und 18:00 Uhr wegen der zu starken brandung abgehauen.
Hatte noch ne kleine aalmutter zwischendurch aufm Haken hängen..  

Ich hatte meinen spass!

Petri an alle anderen Fänger und besonders an den mefomagneten Chris!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: heute
Wo : Wismarer und Mecklenburger Bucht
Womit: Blech
Wasser: 5°C glasklar
Wind : vormittags 3-4SW Nachmittags auffrischend
Was: 3x longline released #q 1 davon 50+

den genauen Bericht gibt`s im Blog der unten stehenden Hompage....


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Oh Shit ! Ein Supergau ! Na ja, wie ich gelesen habe, hätte man Dich nicht von der Seite anquatschen dürfen |uhoh:.

Kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten #6 !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> War heute zum allerersten Mal Mefoangeln (Ostsee S-H) und konnte gleich 3 Stück fangen. Nur kleine um die 40 cm, aber nun bin ich auch infiziert.  Ein etwas bessere von ca. 50 cm ist leider noch ausgestiegen. Köder: Blinker
> Werde morgen gleich noch einen Versuch starten.


 hallo veit 
was denn mit dir los in hamburg schonzeit und jetzt klaust du uns die mefos 
viel spaß weiter es ist aber auch geil in der ostsee zu stehen 
:g


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: heute
Wo : Wismarer Bucht
Womit: Blech mit Springerfliege
Wasser: 5°C glasklar
Wind : 3-4 SW auffrischend
Was: 1x 55cm

In der Mittagszeit ging es los und es war ein guter Start mit der 55-er. Leider konnten wir keinen weiteren Kontakt verbuchen. Ossi und Addi kamen noch dazu und haben sich der anderen Seite des Strandes zugewandt |wavey:. 
Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, gab´s dort noch Kontakt. 
Als der Wind dann immer mehr auffrischte haben wir uns aus der Ferne verabschiedet und sind gegen 15:30 wieder an den warmen Ofen zurückgekehrt.

@Addi: netter Kontakt 
@Ossi: Kopf hoch, ich werde an Dich denken, wenn sie mir schmeckt ...|rolleyes.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: heute
> Wo : Wismarer und Mecklenburger Bucht
> Womit: Blech
> Wasser: 5°C glasklar
> Wind : vormittags 3-4SW Nachmittags auffrischend
> Was: 3x longline released #q 1 davon 50+
> 
> den genauen Bericht gibt`s im Blog der unten stehenden Hompage....



wäre cool wenn du in deinem blog ein datum über jeden bericht schreiben könntest damit man weiß worum es geht.
ansonsten coole hp =)


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri allen Frisch- und Langzeitinfizierten )))

Scheint ja nun echt los zu gehen ! Freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Start!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Wann: heute
> Wo : Wismarer Bucht
> Womit: Blech mit Springerfliege
> Wasser: 5°C glasklar
> Wind : 3-4 SW auffrischend
> Was: 1x 55cm
> 
> In der Mittagszeit ging es los und es war ein guter Start mit der 55-er. Leider konnten wir keinen weiteren Kontakt verbuchen. Ossi und Addi kamen noch dazu und haben sich der anderen Seite des Strandes zugewandt |wavey:.
> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, gab´s dort noch Kontakt.
> Als der Wind dann immer mehr auffrischte haben wir uns aus der Ferne verabschiedet und sind gegen 15:30 wieder an den warmen Ofen zurückgekehrt.
> 
> @Addi: netter Kontakt
> @Ossi: Kopf hoch, ich werde an Dich denken, wenn sie mir schmeckt ...|rolleyes.



Ein dickes Petri von mir!:m
Ne 55er ist schon gut für unsere kleine Bucht.
Aber sie stehen wohl noch sehr vereinzelt..
Ging die Mefo an die Springerfliege oder den blinker?


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Also ich hab heut keine Flosse gesehen #c
hoffentlich morgen


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...mir ging es heute auch so...keine Flosse weit und breit....dafür ne Menge Spaß gehabt mit ner lustigen Crew....das zweite Mal hintereinander abgeschneidert....
...nächstes WE geht es weiter......


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri von mir!:m.....
> Ging die Mefo an die Springerfliege oder den blinker?


 
Danke Martyin, auf Blinker.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

_Wann: 10.03.2012 / 10.30 Uhr -16.00 Uhr_
_Wo : Steinbeck/Elmenhorst_
_Womit: Blech, Gnos gelbgrün_
_Wasser: 6°C glasklar_
_Wind : 3-4 sw auffrischend_
_Was: 1x open water released ca.60 + cm #q_
_1 x untermaßig_
_Fazit: absolut geiler Tag, dass die fette Süsse ausgestiegen ist, muss ich erst einmal verdauen, aber die Kleine hat mir auf jeden Fall dabei geholfen._
_Obendrein hab ich noch unfreiwillig ein Bad genommen und das bei 6 °C Wassertemperatur, __reingehauen..._


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Süß wie du die kleine in der Hand hältst:m


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!!

@Veit...jetz müssen wir uns bald also auch noch Deine dicken Trutten anschauen??!!:vik:|wavey:


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin..
War gestern in der Ecke Neustadt. Stand mit blech und springer von 10-16 uhr im wasser.
Ergebnis: nix. 
Aber es geht weiter..


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin und Petri den Fängern !
Gestern Abend mal wieder losgewesen , Mecklenburger Bucht , und nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen endlich diese Serie beendet )) . Dort , wo der doch recht frische Wind draufstand - ne fitte 50er , 1,3 kg . Köder : Gno . Fliege ging nicht wirklich .


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> wäre cool wenn du in deinem blog ein datum über jeden bericht schreiben könntest damit man weiß worum es geht.
> ansonsten coole hp =)


 
Genau...das wird erledigt...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> @Ossi: Kopf hoch, ich werde an Dich denken, wenn sie mir schmeckt ...|rolleyes.


 
na warte....:r :m

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Wann: heute
> Wo : Wismarer Bucht
> Womit: Blech mit Springerfliege
> Wasser: 5°C glasklar
> Wind : 3-4 SW auffrischend
> Was: 1x 55cm
> 
> In der Mittagszeit ging es los und es war ein guter Start mit der 55-er. Leider konnten wir keinen weiteren Kontakt verbuchen. Ossi und Addi kamen noch dazu und haben sich der anderen Seite des Strandes zugewandt |wavey:.
> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, gab´s dort noch Kontakt.
> Als der Wind dann immer mehr auffrischte haben wir uns aus der Ferne verabschiedet und sind gegen 15:30 wieder an den warmen Ofen zurückgekehrt.
> 
> @Addi: netter Kontakt
> @Ossi: Kopf hoch, ich werde an Dich denken, wenn sie mir schmeckt ...|rolleyes.



@ Ostseestipper: das Kompliment geb ich gern zurück,vlt trifft man sich ja mal wieder an der geheimen Geheimstelle und hat dann mehr Zeit zum schnacken#6

Und lass dir Ossi's Forelle schmecken:q:q:q
gruss Addi


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

von 9.00 bis 19.00 am Wasser und nur ein Anfasser direkt vor der Nase. Echt mieser Tag.


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann:       Gestern 6.30-13.30Uhr                / Heute 7.00-11.00
Wo:          MV                                          /selber Strand                   
Köder:      Gno in 20 gr+Springerfl.               /das gleiche nur schwerer
Gefangen: 52,44, 42,,2x40,                       /1x ca.35cm und Kraut,Kraut,Kraut 
 und ca.35cm außerdem noch zwei Aussteiger

Gestern: Wirklich geiler Tach mit jeder Menge Fische nur die Größe stimmte leider nicht nur  die 52iger durfte mit.Auffällig gestern 5von 6 gefangenen 
Fischen auf die Fliege und die kleine kleine heute morgen auch. Ich hatte gestern eine Myside mit dem Drilling das Blinkers gerissen vieleicht sind sie hinter denen her die 52iger hatte auch welche im Magen.
Heute: Na ja Materialschlacht Jede Menge Kraut und Welle weil Winstärke 4 Aus NW
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Was für ein geiler Tag   :vik: :vik: :vik:

Ich durfte heute auf der Insel mit F meine bisher größte Meerforelle fangen.
61 cm lang und ECHT schwer. |bigeyes
Sie schnappte sich die Polar Magnus Springerfliege auf voller Wurfweite. Das waren zwei, drei extrem bange Minuten, bis ich sie im Kescher hatte.
Mann Andre, Du altes Knetgesicht, Du solltest Deine Kohle mit Guidings machen.
Du hast es einfach drauf.   #6#6#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Tag   :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Ich durfte heute auf der Insel mit F meine bisher größte Meerforelle fangen.
> 61 cm lang und ECHT schwer. |bigeyes
> Sie schnappte sich die Polar Magnus Springerfliege auf voller Wurfweite. Das waren zwei, drei extrem bange Minuten, bis ich sie im Kescher hatte.
> Mann Andre, Du altes Knetgesicht, Du solltest Deine Kohle mit Guidings machen.
> Du hast es einfach drauf.   #6#6#6



Ein super Fisch #6 ganz fettes Petri an Dich :vik:


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

:viketri klasse Fisch


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri auch von mir :m

Diese Polar Magnus fliege hat das wohl in sich,gibt das irgendwo NE günstige Bezugsquelle ?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Tag :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Ich durfte heute auf der Insel mit F meine bisher größte Meerforelle fangen.
> 61 cm lang und ECHT schwer. |bigeyes
> Sie schnappte sich die Polar Magnus Springerfliege auf voller Wurfweite. Das waren zwei, drei extrem bange Minuten, bis ich sie im Kescher hatte.
> Mann Andre, Du altes Knetgesicht, Du solltest Deine Kohle mit Guidings machen.
> Du hast es einfach drauf. #6#6#6


volle gönnung alter 
hau morgen was raus 
und bitte nicht vergessen #x#x


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Vengeance_Heavy schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir :m
> 
> Diese Polar Magnus fliege hat das wohl in sich,gibt das irgendwo NE günstige Bezugsquelle ?


 :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Mann Andre, Du solltest Deine Kohle mit Guidings machen.
> Du hast es einfach drauf.   #6#6#6



er kennt nur den einen Strand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Feiner Fisch #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> er kennt nur den einen Strand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feiner Fisch #6


 :q:q:qaber da ging gestern die post ab :q:q:q
insgesamt 8 fische 
wonanders hatten die dicke nasen


----------



## Rana

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo,
ich mache nächste Woche in der Nähe von Zingst Urlaub und würde gerne Watangeln, z.B. auf Mefo und Dorsch. Kennt jemand den Strand und kann mir sagen ob es sich dort lohnt? 
Dank im vorraus
Rana


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Tag   :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Ich durfte heute auf der Insel mit F meine bisher größte Meerforelle fangen.
> 61 cm lang und ECHT schwer. |bigeyes
> Sie schnappte sich die Polar Magnus Springerfliege auf voller Wurfweite. Das waren zwei, drei extrem bange Minuten, bis ich sie im Kescher hatte.
> Mann Andre, Du altes Knetgesicht, Du solltest Deine Kohle mit Guidings machen.
> Du hast es einfach drauf.   #6#6#6




Petri...sehr schöner Fisch und dann noch auf die Fliege...da pumpte das Herz bestimmt wie Sau!!!:m:vik:


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern los.

Wo: Geltinger Bucht.
Wann: 13.00 bis 17.00 Uhr.
Köder: diverse Blinker und Kunstgarnele.
Ergebniss: Eine Nullnummer noch nicht mal ein Nachläufer konnte ich erkennen.

Sven


----------



## Broiler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Rana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich mache nächste Woche in der Nähe von Zingst Urlaub und würde gerne Watangeln, z.B. auf Mefo und Dorsch. Kennt jemand den Strand und kann mir sagen ob es sich dort lohnt?
> Dank im vorraus
> Rana



Auf dem Darss ist sicherlich bei entsprechender Windlage die Steilküste zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow zu empfehlen. Schwierig ist nur, dass da weite Fußwege wegen der schwierigen Parkplatzsituation in Kauf genommen werden müssen. Viel Erfolg und schreib mal, obs geklappt hat.

broiler, der lieber auf Rügen Urlaub macht (wegen der besseren Mefoangelei:q:q)


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



> Was für ein geiler Tag   :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Ich durfte heute auf der Insel mit F meine bisher größte Meerforelle fangen.
> 61 cm lang und ECHT schwer. |bigeyes


Großes Petri, Jari!#6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Tag   :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Ich durfte heute auf der Insel mit F meine bisher größte Meerforelle fangen.
> 61 cm lang und ECHT schwer. |bigeyes
> Sie schnappte sich die Polar Magnus Springerfliege auf voller Wurfweite. Das waren zwei, drei extrem bange Minuten, bis ich sie im Kescher hatte.
> Mann Andre, Du altes Knetgesicht, Du solltest Deine Kohle mit Guidings machen.
> Du hast es einfach drauf.   #6#6#6




PERTI HEIL zum Silber #6
...den Stein kenn ich doch |kopfkrat


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...auch von mir ein fettes  Petri zu dem Silber, 
reingehauen...Gruss Maik


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde...
Auf ein neues....NULLNUMMER
Wo:Lübecker Bucht
Wann:17-19.30Uhr
Womit: Holz und Blech
Einen Aussteiger...gefühlte GRÖßE...35-40cm
glaube das wird nicht meine Saison....
Tight lines euch


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri Jungs !
Ich muss auch mal wieder an's  Wasser, bloß leider wird das die Woche nichts.... Termine über Termine. Langsam kommen die Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Jari das war meine|splat2: ,
hätte dich mal umschubsen sollen.

Ps. Habe noch ein paar schöne Bilder, von deinen Drillllllllllllll|bla:

@ Andre bekommst Mi. frei...?


----------



## bassproshops

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Angelgerät - Kleinanzeigen - Verkäufe 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=143

Ist aber ne hübsche Rute (;


Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Danke...

hab ich gleich mal dort hinverfrachtet!:m


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,moin....Sportsfreunde...!!.
Ich hab mal eine Frage...an meine Mitjäger...
Seit dem Wetterwechsel...habe ich nur Kontakt in
der Lüb. Bucht mit sehr sehr kleinen Trutten...
Hab Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen machen können..
Also...Grönländerchen...waren meine Erfahrungen...
Tight lines Euch.....


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey KüstenSack

Ja hier an Flensburger Förde das gleiche. Seit dedem der Wind auf West Nord West gedreht hat sind die Mefos ziemlich vorsichtig und Selten geworden.Sie sind aber da.Hoffe das sich das die Tage wieder ändert. Bei dem Ostwind letzte Woche war es hier echt der Knaller.Geh Jetzt ans Wasser.Auf jedenfall ein traumhafter Tag.......


----------



## loomix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Küstensack

ja habe die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht....Kleine trutten unterwegs, es ist die rede davon ,das sie Heringe dicht unter Land sind und die Großen Heringsfresser in den Schwärmen hocken.Daher unerreichbar für uns.Allerdings konnte ich von den Bootsanglern auch keine Fänge verbuchen. Es scheint noch ein wenig schleppend zu sein.........
MfG


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heut mit Olaf die Förde unsicher gemacht. Am Nachmittag konnten wir zwei kleine erwischen! 43cm und  ca 35cm. Auf Juletrae und PolarMagnus. Hatte heut mit mehr gerechnet  war aber trotzdem n cooler Tag


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Angelfreunde, war am 3.3 beim Mefoangeln Kieler Bucht super glück gehabt. 74 cm  4,5 kg.

Danke Gott :vik:

Ich habe ein Bild angehängt hoffe ihr könnt es sehen.

Gruß Neunauge.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Was ne Granate........Dickes Petri von mir. War bestimmt n heißer Drill


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Neunauge schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde, war am 3.3 beim Mefoangeln Kieler Bucht super glück gehabt. 74 cm  4,5 kg.
> 
> Danke Gott :vik:
> 
> Ich habe ein Bild angehängt hoffe ihr könnt es sehen.
> 
> Gruß Neunauge.



Uhiiiii  schöner Fisch #6..............meiner war gestern zum Geburtstagsessen geladen mit 9 Freunden.......war soooooooooo
lecker:m


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Neunauge schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde, war am 3.3 beim Mefoangeln Kieler Bucht super glück gehabt. 74 cm  4,5 kg.
> 
> Danke Gott :vik:
> 
> Ich habe ein Bild angehängt hoffe ihr könnt es sehen.
> 
> Gruß Neunauge.






...Petri...geiler Fisch man....


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Neunauge

Geiler Fisch :vik:#6:q

Werde es in der nächsten Woche versuchen auch so ein hübsches Exemplar aus den Ostseefluten zu zaubern.|wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hut ab...geiler Fisch :m Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Absolute Granate (& geiler Strand!)

Fettes Petri zum Moppel!


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Neunauge

Super Mefo....dickes Petri #6
Wo in der Kieler Bucht warst du?
#d Ich wollte die Tage auch in die Kieler oder Eckernföder Bucht #:


----------



## Nille80

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo erst mal bin der neue  Und Petri an alle Fänger
Wan: heute 
Wo: Dahme
Wind: ablandig 3-4
Wetter: Sonne, Wolke, Sonne, Wolke 
Wer: meine Freundin und ich 
Was : 3 mal Dorsch einmal die schönst Trude meines Lebens aber das sage ich bei jeder 
Gröse: 45 cm Vol mit Tobsen 
Mit was: Alle 4 auf Pola Magnus als beifenger 

JOR ich glaube ich habe alles geiler Tag und freu mich aufs nest mal

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kan sie behalten mache genug da von


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Neunauge schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde, war am 3.3 beim Mefoangeln Kieler Bucht super glück gehabt. 74 cm  4,5 kg.
> 
> Danke Gott :vik:
> 
> Ich habe ein Bild angehängt hoffe ihr könnt es sehen.
> 
> Gruß Neunauge.




 Watt 'n Klopper!  Petri!!  #6


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Dickes Peri, fettes Teil
@ Jari bist noch oben..? komme morgen auch hoch und Fotos sende ich Dir


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Neunauge schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde, war am 3.3 beim Mefoangeln Kieler Bucht super glück gehabt. 74 cm  4,5 kg.
> 
> Danke Gott :vik:
> 
> Ich habe ein Bild angehängt hoffe ihr könnt es sehen.
> 
> Gruß Neunauge.



Hammer Trutte. Da weiß man wofür man Angel geht. Mein Neid sei dir gewiss.


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Fettes Petri Neunauge,so eine fehlt mir auch noch.Werd die Tage auch mal wieder angreifen,mal sehen was da so kommt.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ich war gestern trotz stürmischen wetters an der küste nahe rostock unterwegs. das erste mal bei soviel wind und bestimmt nicht das letzte mal 
leider kam kein fisch mit an land, allerdings bissen die dinger wie sau.
ein richtig dickes prachtexemplar hörte einfach nicht auf zu kämpfen und konnte dann ca. 5 meter vor meinen füssen den blinker loswerden und den verdienten heimweg antreten.
ein geiler tag ohne touris und mitangler. natur pur!


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Nille Petri! Warst du mitm Boot unterwegs oder wie kommt das mit die Dorsche? 
@ all Petri den Fänger 
Bin die letzte Woche und gestern viel mit Christoph unterwegs. Fisch gab es bei mir fast immer. Ein Schneidertag war dabei. Viele kleine Fische, die besten hatten 53 bei Christoph und 51 bei mir. Gestern gabs auf der Insel eine Untermaßige und ein paar Kontakte... Morgen gehts wieder los kann nur besser werden  

MfG HHjung 93


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...hallo Bengt
waren das Kontakte ,oder Nachläufer..... Wenn du bei 70 cm bist,dann greife ich in das Geschehen  ein :q.....
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hab gerade von nem Bekannten gehört dass jemand in Dänemark gestern sage und schreibe 20 Forellen von 50-68cm gefangen hat. Unglaublich!!!! Hab die Bilder gesehen. Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## Nille80

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Hamburgerjung93  die gab es alle von land ging schon um 18 Uhr los. Einige bisse verpasst sind aber alle so um Die 30-50 cm also eher klein aber
Aber auch die machen spaß bei voller Wurf Distanz lg nille


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute morgen börgerende 6 mal gelandet von 38 - 42cm und 6 mal Aussteiger bzw anfasser gehabt..


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

http://instagr.am/p/IJzHutM_nP/

das war die erste.. 38cm


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Da hab ich mich doch auch gleich mal angemeldet, hallo zusammen!
bin noch nicht wirklich lange unter den petri Jüngern aber hatte mit der MeFo auch nicht wirklich viel zu tun ! ein kollege hat mir aber immer von dieser silbernen Schönheit vorgeschwermt... also bin ich am 3.3. zum ersten mal alleine losgezogen und habe den Forellen bei bestem Wetter nachgestellt!
Nach etlichen Würfen ging dann ein Rucken durch meine Route und nach weiteren Rucklern war ich mir sicher das muss ein Fisch sein  nach einigen Minuten hatte ich dann das Glück meine erste 50 cm MeFo gefangen zu haben und schon war ich infiziert...:q bis auf eine Untermaßige ging an dem Tag nichts mehr aber es zog mich die komplette nächste Woche ans Wasser, ohne Erfolg (4 Anläufe mit unter vom Morgengrauen bis zum Sonnenuntergang) Ich weiss nicht recht wo ich die Motivation hergenommen habe aber es muss wohl der unbeschreiblich tolle Drill und der schöne Fisch gewesen sein!
Also bin ich gestern nocheinmal mit einem Kollegen los aber konnte keine Fische verbuchen... nach einem Ortswechsel hatte ich dann erneut um ca. 16.00 Uhr das Glück eine schöne  60cm MeFo aus den hohen Fluten zu erbeuten... leider nicht die dickste, aber bestimmt die leckerste ! 
offiziell infiziert


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



immerfänger schrieb:


> ...hallo Bengt
> waren das Kontakte ,oder Nachläufer..... Wenn du bei 70 cm bist,dann greife ich in das Geschehen  ein :q.....
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moin Wolfgang |wavey:
Um ne Granate zu fangen musst du jetzt zur besten Mefo zeit
angreifen, aber vieleicht ist es besser wenn du zu Haus bleibst
sonst fängst du uns noch die großen weg.#t
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Sind Samstag zu zweit auf Fehmarn,ist sonst noch jemand da ????? 
WO würdet ihr da jetzt angeln ? Wallnau, Bojendorf oder Staberhuk ,westmarkelsdorf ??? Oder direkt an der Brücke rechts oder links ? 
Wenn noch einer mit kommen will,kann er sich ja melden,ich denke wir werden gegen 9 - 9:30 Uhr auf Fehmarn eintreffen,und die Wathose anziehen :q und hoffentlich Silber sehen ,haben den ganzen Tag ja zeit dafür :m


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Wolfgang |wavey:
> Um ne Granate zu fangen musst du jetzt zur besten Mefo zeit
> angreifen, aber vieleicht ist es besser wenn du zu Haus bleibst
> sonst fängst du uns noch die großen weg.#t
> Gruß Christoph



.....wenn der Wind stimmt, dann werde ich am Samstag Bengt und..... mal zeigen wie's gemacht wird :q
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...Achtung....Achtung....|uhoh:


----------



## xherrherrx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

moin ich war letztens auch mal mitm kollegen los auf mefo und da hat er doch glatt ne dicke 70er gelandet


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Challenge accepted Wolfgang  Ich werd mir gleich die Ergebnisse der letzten Wochen schmecken lassen! Hängen jetzt schon ne gute Std im Rauch! 
Ich freu mich 
MFG Hhjung 93


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

.....war Heute schon mal schauen was für Nahrung im Wasser ist........


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Mensch Wolfgang Du watender Weise  in  der Ostsee...dabei  mündet  die  Elbe doch  in die  Nordsee!  Falsch  abgebogen?? ;-) 

Lg  Rene'


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Na wenn keiner will,bleibt mehr für uns .......:g


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> http://instagr.am/p/IJzHutM_nP/
> 
> das war die erste.. 38cm



na hast wieder anner Jemnitzschleuse die ganzen Lütten verärgert ???

Petri zum Kindergarten


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: Heute 16-18 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Womit: Blech
Wind: 2-3 WNW
Wasser: glasklar
Womit: Snaps Kupfer 25g

Was: 1 x 65+ C&R (braune Backen)
        1 x 40  C&R

den genauen Bericht gibt`s auf der unten stehenden Homepage...:vik:

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



immerfänger schrieb:


> .....war Heute schon mal schauen was für Nahrung im Wasser ist........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 179865


 na opa hast du nicht schiß das du absäuft :qin dein alter geht das schnell besonders wenn man noch ein holz bein hat wie du :qwarst wieder auf der insel wo das dixi klo steht :qdein name habe ich da drauf gelesen 
kannst dichg ruhig mal melden bei mir du oller opa #hlg andre


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: Heute 16-18 Uhr
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Womit: Blech
> Wind: 2-3 WNW
> Wasser: glasklar
> Womit: Snaps Kupfer 25g
> 
> Was: 1 x 65+ C&R (braune Backen)
> 1 x 40  C&R
> 
> den genauen Bericht gibt`s auf der unten stehenden Homepage...:vik:
> 
> |wavey:Ossi



Petri !!!

& schöner Bericht!!...den  Sinkflug des Adlers hätte ich auch gern beobachtet:vik:

Petri allen Fängern!!...(wat n fettes Silber aus der Kieler Ecke!!|bigeyes)


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ADDI: 
Joa da Gefällts mir.. Naja direkt an der schleuse steh ich ja nich..
Werd am WE mal die unterwarnow nach mefos absuchen..


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern los 2x Silber (42 +46cm),
Abends zwischen 17 und 18uhr


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Leute!
Kann einer von euch was positives über den biedron Sea trout berichten, oder habt ihr eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?


----------



## Rana

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Broiler schrieb:


> Auf dem Darss ist sicherlich bei entsprechender Windlage die Steilküste zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow zu empfehlen. Schwierig ist nur, dass da weite Fußwege wegen der schwierigen Parkplatzsituation in Kauf genommen werden müssen. Viel Erfolg und schreib mal, obs geklappt hat.
> 
> broiler, der lieber auf Rügen Urlaub macht (wegen der besseren Mefoangelei:q:q)



danke broiler, das dachte ich mir schon. weißt du wie es direkt um zingst am strand ist oder lohnt es sich da garnicht? 

gruß rana


----------



## MaxMann

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> War gestern los 2x Silber (42 +46cm),
> Abends zwischen 17 und 18uhr


 
will morgen früh los, 
wo warst du denn unterwegs?
ich will morgen in Dazendorf mein glück probiern |rolleyes


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger.War die Woche auch paar mal los in der Neustädter Bucht an verschiedenen Stränden und habe auch paar schöne Fische gefangen.


1x61cm Mefo
1x67cm Mefo
1x52cm Steelhead
1x46cm Dorsch


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri Sea-Trout zu den schönen Silberbarren.

Werde morgen früh wohl mal einen Angriff starten.


Sven


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

DIckes Petri #6

Sehe ich das richtig das die oberste beim dorsch die genannte Steelhead ist ?


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Erstmal ein dickes   *P E T R I*   allen erfolgreichen Mefojägern. #6

@ Ossi, #h

toller Bericht auf deiner Seite. #6
Kurz entschlossene Trips sind oft von Erfolg gekröhnt. #6

Aber die Sache mit den Mädels und dem Heimweg..... |bigeyes:q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Nachtrag vom 12.03.

Wann: 15-18 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Womit: Blech
Wind: 3-4 WNW, NW drehend
Wasser: teils klar, teils trübe
Wetter: heiter
gefangen: nix

Eigtl. gute Bedingungen. War auch nicht der einzige "schneider" am Wasser #d
Na ja, morgen neuer Versuch :vik:

Und Petri an alle Fänger!!


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde...#h
Alles wie gehabt...#c
WO: Lübecker Bucht
Wann:16-19.30 Uhr
Womit:Holz und Blech
Wasrei Bisse....keiner blieb hängen#d
Sah Häutungsreste....von Seeringelwürmern....auf dem Grund...#hTight lines


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,
heute wieder mit Christoph los gewesen! War ein saugeiler Tag! 
Am Spot angekommen war erstmal ne Std. flaute. Wasser leicht angetrübt, bisschen Restwelle... Alles gut! Nach einer kleine Kaffepause gings wieder rauf auf "meinen" Stein. Dann beim dritten Wurf erster Biss und ein Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze. Top denk ich mir Fische sind da! 3 Würfe später der nächste Nachläufer. Wieder verabschiedet dieser sich mit einem Schwall direkt vor meinen Füßen. Alles nur kleine Fische aber gewurmt hat es mich schon. Danach kam ne gute Std. nichts mehr. Also raus Füße wärmen.
Nach einer Tasse Kaffe gings wieder top motiviert zurück auf den Stein. Neuer Blinker, neues Glück denk ich mir und tüddel nen Gnö in Blau Silber ran! Und schon saust das Ding gen Horizont. Genau mittig auf die Sandbank. Rasant kurbel ich los. 10 Kurbelumdrehungen später genau auf dem Übergang zwischen Sandbank und Mischgrund rumst es in der Rute! Strammer Fisch! 30 Sekunden ging die wilde Fahrt, dann schraubt sich die Trutte in voller Länge aus dem Wasser. Mir blieb fast das Herz stehen, das waren bestimmt 65 cm blankes Silber... Nachdem sie den Zenit ihres Sprunges erreicht hatte, erschlaffte meine Schnur und der Blinker löste sich aus ihrem Maul. 
Nachdem ich meinen Ärger auf die Ostsee hinaus geschrien hatte legt ich allen Frust in den nächsten Wurf! 
Beim Einholen machte ich mir noch immer Gedanken über den verlorenen Fisch! Hätte ich bloß... Naja wie sacht ein Kollege von mir: Es gibt Fische die soll man haben... Inzwischen war der Blinker bis auf wenige Meter an mich heran gekurbelt. Na da kommt doch was hinterher! Spinnstop Rumms sitzt! Kurzer aber knackiger Drill! Im Kescher dann die Erkenntnis: Ne Stealhead! Aber was für eine! 55ch und knapp 4 Kilo! 
Da nach ging nicht mehr viel ein, zwei Bisse dat wars! Haben aber noch ein paar Fische gesehn die Mitangler rausgepuhlt haben. Schöne Fische dabei gewesen!

MFG HHjung 93


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

P.S. So Wolfgang ich hab vorgelegt


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri an alles Fänger und an alle die es noch werden wollen.#6

Ich werde morgen auch wieder angreifen.:q Werde berichten was sich so getan hat.

Falls jemand mit möchte, so kann er mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Ich werde aber recht früh losfahren.

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute wieder mit Christoph los gewesen! War ein saugeiler Tag!
> Am Spot angekommen war erstmal ne Std. flaute. Wasser leicht angetrübt, bisschen Restwelle... Alles gut! Nach einer kleine Kaffepause gings wieder rauf auf "meinen" Stein. Dann beim dritten Wurf erster Biss und ein Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze. Top denk ich mir Fische sind da! 3 Würfe später der nächste Nachläufer. Wieder verabschiedet dieser sich mit einem Schwall direkt vor meinen Füßen. Alles nur kleine Fische aber gewurmt hat es mich schon. Danach kam ne gute Std. nichts mehr. Also raus Füße wärmen.
> Nach einer Tasse Kaffe gings wieder top motiviert zurück auf den Stein. Neuer Blinker, neues Glück denk ich mir und tüddel nen Gnö in Blau Silber ran! Und schon saust das Ding gen Horizont. Genau mittig auf die Sandbank. Rasant kurbel ich los. 10 Kurbelumdrehungen später genau auf dem Übergang zwischen Sandbank und Mischgrund rumst es in der Rute! Strammer Fisch! 30 Sekunden ging die wilde Fahrt, dann schraubt sich die Trutte in voller Länge aus dem Wasser. Mir blieb fast das Herz stehen, das waren bestimmt 65 cm blankes Silber... Nachdem sie den Zenit ihres Sprunges erreicht hatte, erschlaffte meine Schnur und der Blinker löste sich aus ihrem Maul.
> Nachdem ich meinen Ärger auf die Ostsee hinaus geschrien hatte legt ich allen Frust in den nächsten Wurf!
> Beim Einholen machte ich mir noch immer Gedanken über den verlorenen Fisch! Hätte ich bloß... Naja wie sacht ein Kollege von mir: Es gibt Fische die soll man haben... Inzwischen war der Blinker bis auf wenige Meter an mich heran gekurbelt. Na da kommt doch was hinterher! Spinnstop Rumms sitzt! Kurzer aber knackiger Drill! Im Kescher dann die Erkenntnis: Ne Stealhead! Aber was für eine! 55ch und knapp 4 Kilo!
> Da nach ging nicht mehr viel ein, zwei Bisse dat wars! Haben aber noch ein paar Fische gesehn die Mitangler rausgepuhlt haben. Schöne Fische dabei gewesen!
> 
> MFG HHjung 93


Petri aber 55cm und 4kg das kommt nicht hin trotzdem sehr schöne Steelhead#6.


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Dickes Peri, fettes Teil
> @ Jari bist noch oben..? komme morgen auch hoch und Fotos sende ich Dir



Firefox2 Hast du erfolg gehabt? Wo ist das Foto?


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri aber 55cm und 4kg das kommt nicht hin trotzdem sehr schöne Steelhead#6.



War doch ein aufregender Fangtag haufen Bisse und ein guter Fisch. Aber dei Beitrag war sehr spanned. #6


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Sind Samstag zu zweit auf Fehmarn,ist sonst noch jemand da ?????
> WO würdet ihr da jetzt angeln ? Wallnau, Bojendorf oder Staberhuk ,westmarkelsdorf ??? Oder direkt an der Brücke rechts oder links ?
> Wenn noch einer mit kommen will,kann er sich ja melden,ich denke wir werden gegen 9 - 9:30 Uhr auf Fehmarn eintreffen,und die Wathose anziehen :q und hoffentlich Silber sehen ,haben den ganzen Tag ja zeit dafür :m



Ich würde wenn der wind so bleibt westermagelsdorf wehlen wenn der Wind Westlich bleibt aber sterker wird dann Klausdorf.

ich wünsche euch Petri Heil


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



sMaXx schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich doch auch gleich mal angemeldet, hallo zusammen!
> bin noch nicht wirklich lange unter den petri Jüngern aber hatte mit der MeFo auch nicht wirklich viel zu tun ! ein kollege hat mir aber immer von dieser silbernen Schönheit vorgeschwermt... also bin ich am 3.3. zum ersten mal alleine losgezogen und habe den Forellen bei bestem Wetter nachgestellt!
> Nach etlichen Würfen ging dann ein Rucken durch meine Route und nach weiteren Rucklern war ich mir sicher das muss ein Fisch sein  nach einigen Minuten hatte ich dann das Glück meine erste 50 cm MeFo gefangen zu haben und schon war ich infiziert...:q bis auf eine Untermaßige ging an dem Tag nichts mehr aber es zog mich die komplette nächste Woche ans Wasser, ohne Erfolg (4 Anläufe mit unter vom Morgengrauen bis zum Sonnenuntergang) Ich weiss nicht recht wo ich die Motivation hergenommen habe aber es muss wohl der unbeschreiblich tolle Drill und der schöne Fisch gewesen sein!
> Also bin ich gestern nocheinmal mit einem Kollegen los aber konnte keine Fische verbuchen... nach einem Ortswechsel hatte ich dann erneut um ca. 16.00 Uhr das Glück eine schöne  60cm MeFo aus den hohen Fluten zu erbeuten... leider nicht die dickste, aber bestimmt die leckerste !
> offiziell infiziert



Na dann Guten Hunger und weiter PETRI Heil.


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Uhiiiii  schöner Fisch #6..............meiner war gestern zum Geburtstagsessen geladen mit 9 Freunden.......war soooooooooo
> lecker:m



Sieht lecker aus, meiner ist auch schon halb weg die andere Hälfte habe ich ersmal eingefroren.


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Was ne Granate........Dickes Petri von mir. War bestimmt n heißer Drill



Dachte erst ich habe ein Uboot dran, Drill war ganicht so lange nicht mal 5 Minuten.


----------



## Wakkabound

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Leute und Petri Heil allen glücklichen Fängern!

War denn schon jemand auf Rügen dieses Jahr? Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob da etwas geht. Überlege nämlich, mal schnell rauf zu huschen um meine Mefo-Premiere zu absolvieren.
Wäre ja schön, wenn´s gleich beim ersten mal klappen täte - vielleicht hat ja jemand einen heissen Rügen-Anfänger-fahr mal hierhin-da haste gute Chancen-Tipp...?

Besten Dank schon vorab!


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Rügens Gewässer sind noch ziemlich kalt, die Temperaturen schwanken zur Zeit noch bei 3-4°C.
Und heute Nacht hat es wieder gefroren...

Letztes We ging noch nix, da war ich mit nem Arbeitskollegen unterwegs und haben in 4h nicht einen Anfasser gehabt.

Der einzige Tipp wäre momentan die Aussenküste noch zu meiden, da sich das Wasser noch langsamer erwärmt als beispielsweise die Strecke zwischen Sellin und Göhren.

Und jetzt genug der Worte und ab ans Wasser


----------



## Nordjockel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri aber 55cm und 4kg das kommt nicht hin trotzdem sehr schöne Steelhead#6.




Auch von mir ein dickes Petri, das mit den 4 Kilo hat mich ebenfalls gewundert 

Ich hatte letzte Woche auch ne Steelhead genau 55cm wie deine, und es war wirklich ein schöner dicker Fisch mit 2,2 Kilo #h

Ein bisschen Anglerlatein kann ja nicht schaden |rolleyes, trotzdem sehr schöner Fisch.

Gruß,
Jockel


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Dann mach ich mich auch mal auf den soooo langen weg an die Küste.:q

Berichte dann später.#6

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute wieder mit Christoph los gewesen! War ein saugeiler Tag!
> Am Spot angekommen war erstmal ne Std. flaute. Wasser leicht angetrübt, bisschen Restwelle... Alles gut! Nach einer kleine Kaffepause gings wieder rauf auf "meinen" Stein. Dann beim dritten Wurf erster Biss und ein Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze. Top denk ich mir Fische sind da! 3 Würfe später der nächste Nachläufer. Wieder verabschiedet dieser sich mit einem Schwall direkt vor meinen Füßen. Alles nur kleine Fische aber gewurmt hat es mich schon. Danach kam ne gute Std. nichts mehr. Also raus Füße wärmen.
> Nach einer Tasse Kaffe gings wieder top motiviert zurück auf den Stein. Neuer Blinker, neues Glück denk ich mir und tüddel nen Gnö in Blau Silber ran! Und schon saust das Ding gen Horizont. Genau mittig auf die Sandbank. Rasant kurbel ich los. 10 Kurbelumdrehungen später genau auf dem Übergang zwischen Sandbank und Mischgrund rumst es in der Rute! Strammer Fisch! 30 Sekunden ging die wilde Fahrt, dann schraubt sich die Trutte in voller Länge aus dem Wasser. Mir blieb fast das Herz stehen, das waren bestimmt 65 cm blankes Silber... Nachdem sie den Zenit ihres Sprunges erreicht hatte, erschlaffte meine Schnur und der Blinker löste sich aus ihrem Maul.
> Nachdem ich meinen Ärger auf die Ostsee hinaus geschrien hatte legt ich allen Frust in den nächsten Wurf!
> Beim Einholen machte ich mir noch immer Gedanken über den verlorenen Fisch! Hätte ich bloß... Naja wie sacht ein Kollege von mir: Es gibt Fische die soll man haben... Inzwischen war der Blinker bis auf wenige Meter an mich heran gekurbelt. Na da kommt doch was hinterher! Spinnstop Rumms sitzt! Kurzer aber knackiger Drill! Im Kescher dann die Erkenntnis: Ne Stealhead! Aber was für eine! 55ch und knapp 4 Kilo!
> Da nach ging nicht mehr viel ein, zwei Bisse dat wars! Haben aber noch ein paar Fische gesehn die Mitangler rausgepuhlt haben. Schöne Fische dabei gewesen!
> 
> MFG HHjung 93







...das stimmt,bei uns gab es zwei gute Fische......bei mir gab es ein paar Fehlbisse und einen guten Aussteiger und.... ne undichte Wathose....doch der Knaller war die Granate vom Kollegen ein paar Steine weiter......75cm...was für ein geiler Fisch...Petri dem Herren !!!!!!


----------



## linni78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Gestern sind die Mefos in Wohlenberg 5m vor mir gesprungen wie die blöden...hatte aber keine hunger...


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Auch ich möchte mich An/abmelden,
Wie sind ab heute Nacmittag im Aabenraa Fjord auf Mefo-Jagt.

Ist zufällig jemand in der Nähe ? Es sollen viele Angler da sein, es war nämlich kaum ein Haus zu bekommen. 

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...bin heute gleich nach der Arbeit wieder ins Wasser, zuerst gabs nur ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer und dann zwei knallharte Bisse, klasse Drill, konnte beide Fische landen, leider nur eine unterma. und eine maßige. Nichts dolles aber der Mensch freut sich, morgen geht der Spass in die nächste Runde, reingehauen...


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Seit drei Tagen hab ich keine Flosse mehr gesehen. Ich war jeden Tag von morgens bis abends am Wasser.Garnix kein vorsichtig Zupfen kein Nachläufer Nix.Ich verzweifel gerade ein bisschen. Meine Geduld wird gerade ganzschön auf die Probe gestellt. Und dann noch das Wetter. Der Tag hat so schön angefangen und Mittags auf einmal dieser krasse Wetterumschwung


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Verzweifeln? Nach 3 Tagen....:q
Ein bisschen verzweifeln kann man, wenn nach 20 - 30 Tagen fischen nichts geht! Das ist Meerforellen fischen und nicht Barsche zuppeln! Ich kenne erfahrene Angler, die mal 1 Jahr lang keine Meerforelle zu Gesicht bekommen haben! 
By the way.... ich hatte Heute auch nichts!


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Hal9000 ich weiß ja wie das is. Hatte über Weihnachten und Neujahr 14Tage lang auch nix und bin trotzdem jeden Tag raus gegangen. Werde morgen 100% auch wieder am Wasser sein. Aber wenn man immer alleine unterwegs ist kann das schon bisschen frustrierend sein. Geteiltes Leid is ja auch halbes Leid.


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Länderübergreifende Nullnummer...:m
Wann:17.30-20uhr
Wo:Wohlenb.
Womit:Holz und Blech
Nun habe ich entschlossen,die Frühjahrssaison
zu beenden....|bigeyes
Seit 1991 hatte ich nie so ein mieses Fischen...#d
Ist nicht mein Jahr....Tight lines eu|wavey:ch...


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Na Mefo-Jäger .... 
morgen wirds wohl wieder voll anne Küst...

wie stehen die Aussichten bei dem Wetter? (Sonne satt)
Vor zwei Wochen gab es ja nur aus der Rubrik
"Kleene bitte zurück tun"

TL Lenker


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute hatten wir in der Zeit von 07.30 Uhr bis 10.00 Uhr 5 Anfasser.
Alles auf Garnele.

Sven


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...das stimmt,bei uns gab es zwei gute Fische......bei mir gab es ein paar Fehlbisse und einen guten Aussteiger und.... ne undichte Wathose....doch der Knaller war die Granate vom Kollegen ein paar Steine weiter......75cm...was für ein geiler Fisch...Petri dem Herren !!!!!!



Hallo Mr. Wir haben uns am Parkplatz getroffen hast die dicke knapp 4 Kilo Refo von meinem Kollegen auch gesehen.|wavey:

@ Firefox gabs was bei dir am Strand wo wir uns traffen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moinsen,

heute hats endlich mal wieder gescheppert...kurz vor der Dämmerung war der Knüppel krumm.
Nach grandiosem Kampf mit kraftstrotzenden Fluchten konnte ich letztendlich diese wundervolle Kämpferin keschern.
Zuhause zeigte das Maßband exakt 59 cm an.
Der Magen war randvoll mit Seeringlern...denke von denen sind schon einige unterwegs. Trotz alledem hatte die Schönheit im Silberkleid noch Appetit auf meine White Magnus. Mir solls recht sein 
Petri euch allen,

mfG, Grönländer


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri Grönländer, schöner Fisch 
Mit der Flegenpeitsche , die zählt doppelt
sehe ich das richtig ohne Wathose, die zählt dann mind. dreifach


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri den Fängern.#6

Ich war heute auch unterwegs mit Hauke hier aus dem Board.

Hauke konnte eine schöne, fette 51er Refo fangen, welche offensichtlich aus einer Zucht oder einem Heger ausgebrochen sein muss. Dies vermute ich anhand der Färbung und den teilweise kaputten Flossen. Für Hauke war es die erste Forelle auf Fliege und ich habe mich rieseig mit ihm gefreut.#6:vik:

Petri noch mal an dieser stelle an ihn.:m

Nachdem Hauke gegen Mittag zu hause war konnte ich noch ne untermaßige fangen, welche ohne Foto wieder schwimmen durfte. Später passierte mir noch eine fast unglaubliche Story und falls ihr sie hören bzw. lesen wollt so werde ich sie gerne nachtragen!?#c

Im Anhang die Bilder von Haukes schönem Fisch.

Gruß
Lasse|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petriii allen Fängern.


Sven


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Hansen Fight:

Richtig gesehen  ich habe bisher meine besten MeeFos ohne Wathose gefangen...die Silberschätze liegen manchmal näher als man denkt 

und an meinen Vorredner:

...beim Angeln passieren oft die unglaublichsten Dinge  Hau raus die Story - hast du nen Delfin gefangen?


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Also hier die Story die mir heute Nachmittag passiert ist:

Vorweg möchte ich sagen das mir so etwas in all den Jahren in denen ich nun schon auf Mefo Fische noch nie passiert ist und ich es auch immernoch nicht so richtig fassen kann.#d#d:r:r#q#q|gr:|gr:|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Nachdem Hauke nach Hause gefahren war, wollte ich es noch ein paar Stunden weiter versuchen. Nach rund einer Stunde konnte ich auch eine kleine Mefo landen, welche auch sofort wieder in ihr Element durfte. So weit so gut dachte ich. Angestachelt durch diesen kleinen Erfolg war ich natürlich hoch motiviert und versuchte es weiter. Ich bekam noch einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze und dann tat sich nichts mehr. Vier weitere Angler welche ihr Glück vom Strand aus versuchten (nur einer von ihnen trug eine Wathose) wurden durch meinen Erfolg auf mich aufmerksahm und kamen auf mich zu. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es Petrijünger waren, welche ihren Uhrlaub extra wegen den Mefos hier verbringen, da sie noch nie einen solchen Fisch fangen konnten. Einer von ihnen war sehr neugierig und fragte mir auch gleich löcher in den Bauch und ich war natürlich bereit eineige Tips preis zu geben und erklärte ihm zum Beispiel die Führungsweise der Köder und noch einiges mehr. Als ich ihm einen meiner Köder vorführte bekam ich plötzlich einen satten Biss und der Fisch hing tatsächlich. Sofort spürte ich, dass dieser Fisch nicht untermaßig war und als der Fisch das erste mal sprang konnte ich sehen, dass der Fisch doch gut über 50 cm lang war. Der andere Angler war sofort ganz aufgeregt und wollte den Fisch für mich landen. Ich erklärte ihm das sein Kescher (es handelte sich um einen kleinen Fliegenkescher) zu klein für einen solchen Fisch sei, doch der Angler lies sich nicht beirren und stapfte direkt vor meine Füße. Ich erklärte ihm weiter und sehr eindringlich, dass er mir nun im Weg stünde, so dass ich nicht anständig drillen könnte, doch auch dies interessierte den Mann nicht und er sagte nur, dass er mir ja jetzt helfen würde und so weiter. Nachdem er auch meiner dritten sehr energischen Aufforderung mir Platz zu lassen und mich den Fisch landen zu lassen nicht nach kam schlug ich ihm vor, doch wenigstens meinen Kescher zu verwenden, da dieser deutlich größer und geräumiger war als der seinige. Er meinte nur recht trocken, das er schon ettliche Forellen an Bächen und Forellenseen mit diesem Kescher gelandet hätte und dass er das schon hinbekäme. Als der Fisch dann kurz vor seinen Füßen war, war der Fisch jedoch noch nicht ganz ausgedrillt und schwamm recht wild hin und her. Der Mann wurde nun noch nervöser und stocherte wie wild mit seinem "Minikescher" hinter der Forelle her bis, ihr ahnt es sicher schon, das passierte was passieren musste. der Wirbel an Meinem Snaps Blinker verfing sich in seinem Netz und der Fisch schüttelte den Haken ab und war auf nimmer wiedershen verschwunden. Ich stand da und konnte gar nicht fassen was gerade passiert war, doch was nun geschah lies mich förmlich ausrasten. Der Mann der nicht auf mich hören wollte und alles besser wusste und mir schließlich meinen schönen Fisch nach 5 Stunden Angeln versaute, drehte sich mit meinem Blinker in der Hand und einem Lächeln im Gesicht um und sagte nur: "Naja so ist das eben. Mal Gewinnt der Angler und mal gewinnt der Fisch!" Da konnte ich nicht mehr an mich halten und bin förmlich ausgerastet. Ich ging sofort ca. 100 Meter weiter, setzte mich auf einen Stein, fluchte so laut ich konnte und musste erstmal zwei, drei oder vier Zigaretten Rauchen bevor ich die Heimreise antreten konnte. Ich schätze den Fisch auf ca 55 - 60 cm und schön rund und silbern war er auch. Ich werde für die Zukunft mal in Erfahrung bringen ob ein Richter in einem solchen Fall auf Todschlag im Affekt entscheident... nur für den Fall der Fälle.:r Ich meine ich habe ja schon ettliche schöne Fische in meinem Leben verloren aber SO????#q#q#q#q#q#q

Ich hoffe ich habe euch hiermit nicht zu sehr gelangweilt mit der Story aber ich musste das einfach mal loswerden.

Kann jemand von euch von ähnlichen Dingen berichten? 

Gruß
Lasse|wavey:


----------



## Neunauge

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Leute, war heute auch los, 4 Std. leiber nichts auch die anderen am Wasser nichts dabei hatte ich ein so gutes Gefühl.
Noch viel schlimmer hatte einen Nassen Hintern die hose ist erst 3 Monate alt, ich habe echt Pech mit den Wathosen. Ich würde gerne wissen wie lange bei euch die Wathosen so halten wehre super wenn ihr mir was darüber schreiben würdet.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Wir haben uns am Parkplatz getroffen hast die dicke knapp 4 Kilo Refo von meinem Kollegen auch gesehen.|wavey:
> 
> @ Firefox gabs was bei dir am Strand wo wir uns traffen.
> Gruß Christoph



Ahhh....:m...#6..bis zu nächsten Mal....


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey Lasse,

was hast du denn für Experten angelockt? Ich bin ja auch nur als Touri an den Küsten unterwegs, aber solche Touris sind echt ne Schande für meinen Stand. Sollte doch eher zum Indoor Angeln fahren solche Herkulesse....

Ne nee, bitte keine Heimsuchung durch ehrenamtliche Kescherboys. Danke!

Grüße!


----------



## Vxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Selenter Angler

Ganz ehrlich wüsste ich in deiner Situation auch nicht was ich hätte machen sollen wenn diese Leute dann trotzdem versuchen den fisch zu Landen....


----------



## mokki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Oh Mann ey, Lasse. Was für eine Sch...ande.
Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle auch ausgeflippt.

Meine erste regel lautet in solchen Fällen generell. (als Helfender) hilf nur dem, der sich helfen lassen möchte. Ich würde mich sehr ärgern und schämen,wenn ich einem Angler einen so tollen Fisch versauen würde.
Hab mal einen Karpfenangler getroffen, der einen Run bekam und dann einen offensichtlich sehr guten Karpfen drillte. Bin dann mit dem Boot hin und hab gefragt ob ich helfen soll. Der war dann auch dankbar und wir konnten den Karpfen auch landen. Finde diese übertriebene Hilfe sehr dreist und denke das letzte Worte sollte immer der Angler haben.
Ich weiss nicht was ich an Deiner Stelle gemacht hätte. Vermutlich |krach: hätte ich auch ähnlich geflucht wie Du jetzt.
Naja, Kopf hoch, die nächste kommt bestimmt.
Ingo


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Danke schon mal Leute,  dann habe ich ja wohl doch nichts falsch gemacht.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ganz klar betonen, dass ich rein gar nichts gegen angelde Touristen hier habe, selbst wenn sie nicht viel Ahnung haben sollten, da ja jeder erst einmal lernen muss. Also bitte nichts falsch verstehen.

@ mokki: Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich helfe auch jedem der Hilfe braucht und oder möchte aber ich würde diese NIEMALS aufzwingen. Auf die Idee würde ich nicht mal kommen. Und na klar kommt die nächste bestimmt. Wohne ja Gott sei Dank direkt an der Küste.#6:m

Gruß
Lasse|wavey:


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heieiei 

das ist wirklich ne miese Geschichte  Ich weiß schon, warum ich es mir irgendwann angewöhnt habe, meine Fische selber zu keschern...da kann ich im schlimmsten Fall nur mir selber böse sein...es gibt einfach zu viele Klugsch****er auf dieser Welt 
Dann wünsche ich einen besonders dicken Fisch fürs nächste Mal


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Leute!
Ich war heute los!
Es hat nach zwei Tagen dauerwerfen gefunzt....!
Kurz vorm dunkel werden hat sich eine 70ig cm Mefo an meinem Blinker fest gebissen:vik:!!!
3,5 kg wiegt die Schönheit!!!
Ich hab die 1000 Würfe heute voll gemacht....jetzt fange ich wieder bei 0 an...!!!
Fotos kommen später!!!
Hab schon ein Bierchen getrunken...und jetzt kriege ich die Sch..sse nicht vom Handy!!!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Also hier die Story die mir heute Nachmittag passiert ist:
> 
> Vorweg möchte ich sagen das mir so etwas in all den Jahren in denen ich nun schon auf Mefo Fische noch nie passiert ist und ich es auch immernoch nicht so richtig fassen kann.#d#d:r:r#q#q|gr:|gr:|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Nachdem Hauke nach Hause gefahren war, wollte ich es noch ein paar Stunden weiter versuchen. Nach rund einer Stunde konnte ich auch eine kleine Mefo landen, welche auch sofort wieder in ihr Element durfte. So weit so gut dachte ich. Angestachelt durch diesen kleinen Erfolg war ich natürlich hoch motiviert und versuchte es weiter. Ich bekam noch einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze und dann tat sich nichts mehr. Vier weitere Angler welche ihr Glück vom Strand aus versuchten (nur einer von ihnen trug eine Wathose) wurden durch meinen Erfolg auf mich aufmerksahm und kamen auf mich zu. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es Petrijünger waren, welche ihren Uhrlaub extra wegen den Mefos hier verbringen, da sie noch nie einen solchen Fisch fangen konnten. Einer von ihnen war sehr neugierig und fragte mir auch gleich löcher in den Bauch und ich war natürlich bereit eineige Tips preis zu geben und erklärte ihm zum Beispiel die Führungsweise der Köder und noch einiges mehr. Als ich ihm einen meiner Köder vorführte bekam ich plötzlich einen satten Biss und der Fisch hing tatsächlich. Sofort spürte ich, dass dieser Fisch nicht untermaßig war und als der Fisch das erste mal sprang konnte ich sehen, dass der Fisch doch gut über 50 cm lang war. Der andere Angler war sofort ganz aufgeregt und wollte den Fisch für mich landen. Ich erklärte ihm das sein Kescher (es handelte sich um einen kleinen Fliegenkescher) zu klein für einen solchen Fisch sei, doch der Angler lies sich nicht beirren und stapfte direkt vor meine Füße. Ich erklärte ihm weiter und sehr eindringlich, dass er mir nun im Weg stünde, so dass ich nicht anständig drillen könnte, doch auch dies interessierte den Mann nicht und er sagte nur, dass er mir ja jetzt helfen würde und so weiter. Nachdem er auch meiner dritten sehr energischen Aufforderung mir Platz zu lassen und mich den Fisch landen zu lassen nicht nach kam schlug ich ihm vor, doch wenigstens meinen Kescher zu verwenden, da dieser deutlich größer und geräumiger war als der seinige. Er meinte nur recht trocken, das er schon ettliche Forellen an Bächen und Forellenseen mit diesem Kescher gelandet hätte und dass er das schon hinbekäme. Als der Fisch dann kurz vor seinen Füßen war, war der Fisch jedoch noch nicht ganz ausgedrillt und schwamm recht wild hin und her. Der Mann wurde nun noch nervöser und stocherte wie wild mit seinem "Minikescher" hinter der Forelle her bis, ihr ahnt es sicher schon, das passierte was passieren musste. der Wirbel an Meinem Snaps Blinker verfing sich in seinem Netz und der Fisch schüttelte den Haken ab und war auf nimmer wiedershen verschwunden. Ich stand da und konnte gar nicht fassen was gerade passiert war, doch was nun geschah lies mich förmlich ausrasten. Der Mann der nicht auf mich hören wollte und alles besser wusste und mir schließlich meinen schönen Fisch nach 5 Stunden Angeln versaute, drehte sich mit meinem Blinker in der Hand und einem Lächeln im Gesicht um und sagte nur: "Naja so ist das eben. Mal Gewinnt der Angler und mal gewinnt der Fisch!" Da konnte ich nicht mehr an mich halten und bin förmlich ausgerastet. Ich ging sofort ca. 100 Meter weiter, setzte mich auf einen Stein, fluchte so laut ich konnte und musste erstmal zwei, drei oder vier Zigaretten Rauchen bevor ich die Heimreise antreten konnte. Ich schätze den Fisch auf ca 55 - 60 cm und schön rund und silbern war er auch. Ich werde für die Zukunft mal in Erfahrung bringen ob ein Richter in einem solchen Fall auf Todschlag im Affekt entscheident... nur für den Fall der Fälle.:r Ich meine ich habe ja schon ettliche schöne Fische in meinem Leben verloren aber SO????#q#q#q#q#q
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe euch hiermit nicht zu sehr gelangweilt mit der Story aber ich musste das einfach mal loswerden.
> 
> Kann jemand von euch von ähnlichen Dingen berichten?
> 
> Gruß
> Lasse|wavey:


Hi,

üble Story ich glaub ich hätte ihn während des Drills schon mit einem Tritt ins Wasser befördert geht ja garnicht sowas.Habe auch andauernd ärger mit angelnden Touris und Binnenländern.Nicht wie du aber man wird leider sehr oft von solchen Anglern bedrängt am Strand.Stellen sich einfach direkt neben dich ohne zu grüßen und werfen dann noch nichteinmal gerade.Wenn man sie darauf anspricht das der Strand doch groß genug sei und das man beim fischen gerne seine Ruhe und etwas Platz hätte kommen meist nur blöde Kommentare zurück.Nicht alle sind so will das nicht verallgemeinern aber meist sind es Leute die weiter von der Küste weg wohnen oder einfach Anfänger so zumindest meine Erfahrung die ich da leider andauernd machen muss.Keine Ahnung ob es der Druck ist Fisch mit nach Hause zu bringen oder einfach die Unwissenheit das sich sowas nicht gehört.Für mich ist der Tag dann meist gelaufen entspanntes Angeln ist was anderes aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.Hier lesen sicher genug solcher "Bedränger" mit bin ich mir sicher.Also wer sich angesprochen fühlt bitte nehmt doch mal bisschen rücksicht und haltet euch an Abstände.Wenn sich 2 Angler in die Schnüre bekommen könnten stehst du schon zu dicht dran.Man will auch mal etwas quer das Ufer befischen und nicht nur stupide geradeaus.Wollt ihr an eine bestimmte Stelle müsst ihr halt früher aufstehen ganz einfach.Diese Geier versauen einem das ganze Meerforellenangeln teilweise.

Ps: Petri an alle Fänger bei mir gab es nur Sonne gestern keine Fische.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ich war die letzten drei tage los, konnte aber nur nachläufer und aussteiger verzeichnen. an den meisten spots um rostock ging bei mir nichts.
ich hab von vereinzelten fängen gehört aber keine großen fische gesehen. 
es werden täglich neue netze sehr nahe unter land gestellt. im rechten winkel zum strandverlauf und dann dazu versetzt noch eins weiter draussen und 50m weiter.
es sieht aus wie ein heringsnetz wenn der fischer seine täglichen kontrollen macht. unglaublich - da soll mir mal einer sagen dass fischer bei einem kilopreis von mindestens 15€ für mefo und 20€ für lachs um ihre existenz kämpfen müssen.
ich habe gestern noch mit einem mir bekannten taucher gesprochen:
der letzte sturm hat in rostock relativ harte spuren hinterlassen. das meiste seegras ist herausgerissen. die riffe um elmenuwe sind versandet und statt 5 nur noch 3m tief. bis auf massig plattfisch konnte er nichts sehen. keine brut, kein krill, keine forellen. normalerweise sieht er immer größere fische aber seit 2 tagen ists dort wie ausgestorben ....


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> üble Story ich glaub ich hätte ihn während des Drills schon mit einem Tritt ins Wasser befördert geht ja garnicht sowas.Habe auch andauernd ärger mit angelnden Touris und Binnenländern.Nicht wie du aber man wird leider sehr oft von solchen Anglern bedrängt am Strand.Stellen sich einfach direkt neben dich ohne zu grüßen und werfen dann noch nichteinmal gerade.Wenn man sie darauf anspricht das der Strand doch groß genug sei und das man beim fischen gerne seine Ruhe und etwas Platz hätte kommen meist nur blöde Kommentare zurück.Nicht alle sind so will das nicht verallgemeinern aber meist sind es Leute die weiter von der Küste weg wohnen oder einfach Anfänger so zumindest meine Erfahrung die ich da leider andauernd machen muss.Keine Ahnung ob es der Druck ist Fisch mit nach Hause zu bringen oder einfach die Unwissenheit das sich sowas nicht gehört.Für mich ist der Tag dann meist gelaufen entspanntes Angeln ist was anderes aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.Hier lesen sicher genug solcher "Bedränger" mit bin ich mir sicher.Also wär sich angesprochen fühlt bitte nehmt doch mal bisschen rücksicht und haltet euch an Abstände.Wenn sich 2 Angler in die Schnüre bekommen könnten stehst du schon zu dicht dran.Man will auch mal etwas quer das Ufer befischen und nicht nur stupide geradeaus.Wollt ihr an eine bestimmte Stelle müsst ihr halt früher aufstehen ganz einfach.Diese Geier versauen einem das ganze Meerforellenangeln teilweise.
> 
> Ps: Petri an alle Fänger bei mir gab es nur Sonne gestern keine Fische.



#6#6#6
Genau so sieht man es oft genug ich wandere viel auf der ersten Sandbank wenn möglich. Wenn da ein anderer Angler steht steige ich 50m vor ihm aus und 50m hinter ihm wieder ein beim vorbeigehen ein freundliches Petri so sollten es alle machen. Ich glaube das sind die Jungs die sonst nur Forellenpuffs und Heringe angeln kennen|uhoh:. dabei haben wir doch die ganze Ostsee


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Also hier die Story die mir heute Nachmittag passiert ist:
> 
> 
> :r Ich meine ich habe ja schon ettliche schöne Fische in meinem Leben verloren aber SO????#q#q#q#q#q#q
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe euch hiermit nicht zu sehr gelangweilt mit der Story aber ich musste das einfach mal loswerden.
> 
> Kann jemand von euch von ähnlichen Dingen berichten?
> 
> Gruß
> Lasse|wavey:


 
Hilfeleistung nein Danke, leider geht es manchmal nicht anders, aber in fast allen Fällen in den ich mir beim keschern eines guten Fisches helfen lies ging die Sache in die Hose, ich könnte eine Rangliste über die schlechtesten Kescheraktionen erstellen!
Angeführt von Totalverlust, über fast Herzinfakt bis hin zu Fisch außen am Kescher verhakt und dann in die Lüfte gehoben.
Für alle die die es noch nicht wissen: Der Fisch wird zu Kescher geführt und nicht umgekehrt!

Mir stockt noch immer der Atem nach diesem Bericht, was für ein Axxxxxxxx, reingehauen...


----------



## steffen1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Leute,
möchte es dieses Jahr auch mal gezielt auf Mefo versuchen und lese hier hochinteressiert mit. Nun möchte ich euch was fragen. hatte vor die Drillinge am Blinker gegen Einzelhaken zu tauschen, wegen geringerer Hängergefahr. Was haltet ihr davon? Bringt das was,Vor-Nachteile? Wäre für ein paar tips dankbar. viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## hauke

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey

Petri an alle Fänger!!

@ Lasse Danke fürs Posten. Und mein "Beileid". dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.|bigeyes Das man nicht viel Ahnung hat kenn ich ja selber.. aber ich glaub da wurde schon alles zu gesagt. Dann hoffen wir mal auf den nächsten Fisch.


Lg Hauke


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> ....Kann jemand von euch von ähnlichen Dingen berichten ?.....



Ganz sicher nicht......
Ich führe den Fisch - und das nur in meinen Kescher.
Und hätte der Typ sich dazwischen gedrängelt, dann
geht die Rutenspitze eben in die andere Richtung und er kann sich meinen Rücken anschauen. 
Aber ich glaube, dass der Knabe das schon nach meiner zweiten Ansage geschnallt hätte.......

Beim nächsten Mal einfach nicht ran lassen 

#h


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht......
> Ich führe den Fisch - und das nur in meinen Kescher.
> Und hätte der Typ sich dazwischen gedrängelt, dann
> geht die Rutenspitze eben in die andere Richtung und er kann sich meinen Rücken anschauen.
> Aber ich glaube, dass der Knabe das schon nach meiner zweiten Ansage geschnallt hätte.......
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal einfach nicht ran lassen
> 
> #h



das mit der rutenspitze hab ich mir auch gedacht - zumindest so ähnlich. mit dem unterschied, dass er danach garnix mehr gesehen hätte


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> möchte es dieses Jahr auch mal gezielt auf Mefo versuchen und lese hier hochinteressiert mit. Nun möchte ich euch was fragen. hatte vor die Drillinge am Blinker gegen Einzelhaken zu tauschen, wegen geringerer Hängergefahr. Was haltet ihr davon? Bringt das was,Vor-Nachteile? Wäre für ein paar tips dankbar. viele Grüße Steffen



Auf jeden Fall !

Hier ist genügend Lesematerial > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118204&highlight=einzelhaken


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht......
> Ich führe den Fisch - und das nur in meinen Kescher.
> Und hätte der Typ sich dazwischen gedrängelt, dann
> geht die Rutenspitze eben in die andere Richtung und er kann sich meinen Rücken anschauen.
> Aber ich glaube, dass der Knabe das schon nach meiner zweiten Ansage geschnallt hätte.......
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal einfach nicht ran lassen
> 
> #h




Das mit dem einfach nicht ran lassen war leider nicht so einfach, da ich sehr überrascht war, dass dieser Herr so schnell vor meine Füße gestapft ist und da ich den Fisch um einen großen Stein dirigieren musste war das mit dem Umdrehen nicht möglich.:c#q Ich bin dann ja schon vor ihm "weggelaufen" bis eben der große Stein im Weg war.:r Ich glaube wenn mir so was nochmal passiert und jemand nicht hören will gibt es nen Schlag in Nacken oder ich lass ihn schwimmen oder so oder ich zeig demjenigen mal wozu ein harter Kescherstiel eines größeren Watkeschers noch gut sein kann.:q

So ich denke nun ist alles gesagt und nun wieder her mit tollen fängen von hoffentlich sehr tollen Fischen.#6

Tight lines wünsche ich euch allen. |wavey:


----------



## steffen1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo goeddoek, vielen Dank. Fange heute an umzumontieren, alle Blinker und auch Pilker.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Fisch ist jetzt überall da. Lübecker Bucht sind in 3 Stunden von einem Bekannten auf der Ostseite 6 Stück gefangen worden, nur leider nicht von mir. Sitze seit Freitag mit Darmkrämpfen hier und kann es nicht glauben. Dat sind Schmerzen, die braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

jup, der fisch ist da!erst habe ich gedacht da wirft jemand n stein nach mir...fliege hin geworfen und peng,leider nicht gut angeschlagen und die fliege zischte ohne fisch an mir vorbei.kurtz darauf habe ich den noch eine am band ,leider nur ne lüdde,die nun wieder schwimmt.
also petri und gute bässerung  für lovefield:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3t7dt_adams-apfel-ausschnitt-predigt_shortfilms


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Grüsse von der Insel Rügen,
meine Voransage, jetzt geht es los, war fast gescheitert, aber beim zweiten Anlauf heute, konnte ich den ersehnten Fisch haken. Kein Schwergewicht, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.
Knapp 50 in der Länge.
Freu mich dafür um so mehr.
Stephan


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,

hatten heute unsere Premiere auf Meerforelle. Waren in Dazendorf/Kemb....leider haben wir keineMefo erwischt aber war trotzdem ein traumhafter Tag. Platz ohne Ende, tolle Kulisse...na ja und mit den Meerforellen wird es auch noch klappen, ganz sicher.

Die Angler, die wir über den Tag verteilt gesprochen haben, hatten auch keinen Erfolg. 

Fazit: Tolles Wetter, wunderschöne Kulisse, Wathose ist dicht und ich habe gelernt, wo man Dinge wie Fischereischein und Fahrzeugpapiere besser nicht aufbewahrt.....die liegen jetzt auf der Heizung 

Beste Grüße

Tobias


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Grönländer: Klasse Foto :q Beim nächsten Mal dann hoffentlich anders rum :q Werde dann morgen abend mal von Als berichten!

Allseits Tight Lines!


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Schade, aber jetzt wird jeder Tag erfolgversprechender.
Bin jetzt wieder infiziert, der Wecker ist schon gestellt.
Liebe Grüsse und Petri von der Insel Rügen

hatten heute unsere Premiere auf Meerforelle. Waren in Dazendorf/Kemb....leider haben wir keineMefo erwischt aber war trotzdem ein traumhafter Tag. Platz ohne Ende, tolle Kulisse...na ja und mit den Meerforellen wird es auch noch klappen, ganz sicher.

Die Angler, die wir über den Tag verteilt gesprochen haben, hatten auch keinen Erfolg. 

Fazit: Tolles Wetter, wunderschöne Kulisse, Wathose ist dicht und ich habe gelernt, wo man Dinge wie Fischereischein und Fahrzeugpapiere besser nicht aufbewahrt.....die liegen jetzt auf der Heizung 

Beste Grüße

Tobias[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Bin ja eigentlich Neumünsteraner,
Habe tolle Erfolge in Behrensdorf / Lippe gehabt. Wart ihr da mal los?

hatten heute unsere Premiere auf Meerforelle. Waren in Dazendorf/Kemb....leider haben wir keineMefo erwischt aber war trotzdem ein traumhafter Tag. Platz ohne Ende, tolle Kulisse...na ja und mit den Meerforellen wird es auch noch klappen, ganz sicher.

Die Angler, die wir über den Tag verteilt gesprochen haben, hatten auch keinen Erfolg. 

Fazit: Tolles Wetter, wunderschöne Kulisse, Wathose ist dicht und ich habe gelernt, wo man Dinge wie Fischereischein und Fahrzeugpapiere besser nicht aufbewahrt.....die liegen jetzt auf der Heizung 

Beste Grüße

Tobias[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...heute (17.03.2012) Wohlenberger Wiek, dritter Wurf, klatsch bum bang und schon hatte ich die schöne Trutte am Haken, leider nur 42 cm, ab ins Wasser und weiter gings, leider passierte erstmal gar nix, neuer Strand neues Glück, Tarnewitzer Camp, ablandiger Wind, erster Wurf und sofort gefunzt, schöne Trutte von 47cm, geiler Drill und selbst gekeschert #6! Na, die hab ich gleich zum Abendessen eingeladen, reingehauen...


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Selenter Angler einfach unglaublich deine Story so ein Voll....hätte sich bei mir schwimmender Weise als Hilfsboje verabschiedet.
Deshalb ist immer mit Vorsicht zu handeln wie Fangstrände/abschnitte Fotos mit Details zu posten um so etwas vorzubeugen. Das www macht viel in dieser Hinsicht kaputt.
Bei mir gestaltet sich die Situation so das wenn sich Wege kreuzen sollten man aussteigt(wie hier schon gesagt wurde 50 m weiter angelt) grüsst vielleicht zusammen ein Zigarettchen raucht bisschen klönt und seinen Weg weiter geht.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

servus

war heute mit 2 kollegen in brook unterwegs.
ca 16,30 uhr bis 19 uhr.
kollegen jeweils eine 40ziger
ich bin leider leer ausgegangen

hatten noch einige bissen,4 kurze drills und nachläufer..
waren auch aktiv am rauben die mefos..haben sich ab und an,an der oberfläche gezeigt.

traumhaftes wetter gehabt..
und naja es ist schön zu wissen das es solangsam wieder bergauf geht


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ...heute (17.03.2012) Wohlenberger Wiek, dritter Wurf, klatsch bum bang und schon hatte ich die schöne Trutte am Haken, leider nur 42 cm, ab ins Wasser und weiter gings, leider passierte erstmal gar nix, neuer Strand neues Glück, Tarnewitzer Camp, ablandiger Wind, erster Wurf und sofort gefunzt, schöne Trutte von 47cm, geiler Drill und selbst gekeschert #6! Na, die hab ich gleich zum Abendessen eingeladen, reingehauen...



petri maik. werde mich ab sofort auch dieser sorte fisch annehmen.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hier noch ein Nachläufer vom 17.3.:

Ich war nachmittags am Wohlenberger. Eine Mefo entnommen: 54cm/1,4kg. Geiler Drill mit schönen Sprüngen! Noch eine von dieser Sorte hat sich vorm Kescher verabschiedet. Sooo eine S.......!
Sehr viele Kontakte gehabt aber keine entsprechende Taktik entwickeln können, dass sie hängen bleiben (Hakengrösse, Drillgestaltung usw.).
Ausserdem habe ich vier Mefos unter 40cm und wunderschön blitzeblank sauber ausdrillen können und nach Handlandung zurück gesetzt.
Köder: Snaps in 25g kupf.,rt./sw. , HANSEN 22g. bl./si./kupf./rt.  und andere.(z.B. Spöket 18g.)

Morgen werde ich nochmal angreifen!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

So auf gehts zum Strand.
Wünscht mir Glück.

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri maik. werde mich ab sofort auch dieser sorte fisch annehmen.


 
Na dann ran an die Bouletten, als Einsteiger hast Du dir die beste Zeit ausgesucht, sollte es gleich funzen garantiere ich Dir das du sofort infiziert/süchtig bist und nie wieder davon los kommst!
Habe gestern einen Angler kennen gelernt, der zwei Jahre es bei Wind und Wetter auf Mefo versucht hat, leider ohne Erfolg und das Ende vom Lied war, er hat es aufgegeben, so kann es auch gehen, aber was solls`, ich wünsche Dir ein dickes Petri und das Du nicht all zu lange auf deine erste Trutte an der Spinnrute warten mußt , reingehauen...


----------



## Roter Piranha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Mmh zurück von Fehmarn,wo Staberhuk,Katarienenhof,Wallnau und an der Brücke ! Haben leider keinen Fisch gefangen.In Wallnau wurden aber paar kleine gefangen und eine von gut 50cm.Also Angler sind reichlich da  
ach wir waren zu zweit dort,nächstes mal müssen wir 2 Fische min fangen,haben gefühlte 2000 Würfe gemacht


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachläufer vom 17.3.:
> 
> Ich war nachmittags am Wohlenberger. Eine Mefo entnommen: 54cm/1,4kg. Geiler Drill mit schönen Sprüngen! Noch eine von dieser Sorte hat sich vorm Kescher verabschiedet. Sooo eine S.......!
> Sehr viele Kontakte gehabt aber keine entsprechende Taktik entwickeln können, dass sie hängen bleiben (Hakengrösse, Drillgestaltung usw.).
> Ausserdem habe ich vier Mefos unter 40cm und wunderschön blitzeblank sauber ausdrillen können und nach Handlandung zurück gesetzt.
> Köder: Snaps in 25g kupf.,rt./sw. , HANSEN 22g. bl./si./kupf./rt.  und andere.(z.B. Spöket 18g.)
> 
> Morgen werde ich nochmal angreifen!
> 
> Petri und Tschüss.



Hatte vor Jahren ähnliche Erlebnisse. |rolleyes Aber gerade jetzt ist es möglich, mehrere Pausen während der Fischerei einzustreuen. Die Fische sind über den ganzen Tag aktiv, auch wenn es punktuell Schwerpunkte bei den Beißzeiten gibt. Diese Pausen muß man auch nutzen, um seine Psyche zu regenirieren.
Soll heißen:
Ich fische lieber nur 1 Stunde aktiv und konzentriere mich voll und ganz auf den (hoffentlich) baldigen Fischkontakt. Dann pausiere ich für mindestens 15 Minuten, auch auf die "Gefahr" hin, gerade jetzt die "Meerforellengroßmutter" zu verpassen. 
Diese Stunde "aktiven" fischens ist anstrengend. 
Aber nur so gelingt es mir im richtigen Moment schnell zu reagieren. Denn das ist wichtig.
Schlüsselerlebnis für mich war ein Tag, an dem zunächst nicht viel ging. Ab ca. 17:30 Uhr war dann massiv Fisch am Platz, doch kein Fisch wollte hängen bleiben. Ich legte eine kurze Pause ein um meine Konzentration neu aufzubauen. Anschließend fischte ich hoch konzentriert, immer bereit sofort den Anschlag zu setzen. Ich stand förmlich unter "Spannung"! |supergri
Und der Erfolg gab mir recht. Es waren nur kleinste Zupfer zu spüren, aber diese konterte ich mit einem sofortigen Anhieb. Und jetzt saß wirklich jeder Fisch sicher am Haken. Ein befreundeter Mitangler konnte dabei sogar eine 69-er Mefo keschern. Alle weiteren Fische waren zwar deutlich kleiner, jedoch bestärkten auch diese mich in meiner Auffassung, die richtige Taktik gewählt zu haben.
In den Pausen erhole ich mich und lasse gerne den Blick über die zauberhafte Natur schweifen, die uns zweifellos und zum Glück auch immer noch umgibt.

Viel Erfolg bei der Pirsch! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Gestern auf Fehmarn:

Nur ein einziger Fischkontakt: 47 cm und schön gebaut.
Sonst nix. 
Bernd


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Trutte von 47cm, geiler Drill und selbst gekeschert #6! Na, die hab ich gleich zum Abendessen eingeladen, reingehauen...


 
Na, dann können wir uns ja mit Meerfo1 zusammen tun. Bei mir war es heute auch nicht anders.
Petri Jungs !
Sicherlich kommen immer wieder mal fette raus, aber es wird ja nicht alles gepostet.
Sind aber trotzdem einige Grönis am Start. Wenn dann mal eine mit darf ist doch gut .


----------



## Spinnangler MV

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern von 09.00 Uhr bist 15.00 Uhr und heute von 09.00 Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr an der Ostsee an einem Strand, der hier noch nicht namentlich genannt wurde. Deswegen schreib ich mal lieber nicht, wo genau.
Hatte gestern drei anfasser, leider verpennt. Heute war es leider auch nicht besser. Andere Angler hatten nur ganz früh Erfolg. Das Wasser ist sehr klar und hatte heute 6 Grad.
Mein Kumpel hatte gestern eine 47`er und ist heute auch leer ausgegangen.

Ich sehs sportlich und versuch´s nächstes Wochenende wieder.


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Wolfgang |wavey:
> Um ne Granate zu fangen musst du jetzt zur besten Mefo zeit
> angreifen, aber vieleicht ist es besser wenn du zu Haus bleibst
> sonst fängst du uns noch die großen weg.#t
> Gruß Christoph




.....eigentlich wollte ich ja mit der Wathose los, aber Strily hat mich auf eine Fahrt mit seinem Boot eingeladen. Wir sind von Neustadt aus los gefahren. Beim Slippen des Bootes habe ich einige Angler vom Bootsforum kennengelernt und auch Zanderangler getroffen. Diesen Tag werde ich in positiver Erinnerung behalten, besonders deshalb, weil es zwischen den Anglern ein echt freundschaftliches Miteinander war. Auch als wir am Fischen waren, haben sie sich untereinander verständigt, wo und wann sie Fischkontakt gehabt haben #6

Nun aber zum Angeln: Morgens um 7 Uhr am Wasser, aber was für ein Nebel... und der hat sich dann auch noch nur sehr schleppend verzogen.
Am Wichtigsten war daher das GPS. Auf dem Echolot war nur sehr selten Fisch zu sehen. Es dauerte sehr lange, bis sich der erste Fisch zu uns ins Boot verirrte. Was ich dann allerdings mit der grossen Forelle durchmachen musste, war schon mehr als Herzinfakt gefährdend. Am Anfang schwamm sie ja noch locker mit, dann aber explodierte sie förmlich. Als ich zum ersten Mal den Schwall und die Schwanzflosse sah, wurde mir doch schon etwas anders. Nun ging's erst richtig los! Die Mefo schoss aus dem Wasser und was ich kurz sehen konnte, gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Ich angelte mit einem sehr kleinen Wobbler und dieser saß ganz vorne im Fischmaul, so dass ich Angst bekam, die Mefo kurz vorm Ziel zu verlieren.

Ich bin total ausgeflippt und Strily hat die Aktion auch noch mit dem Handy gefilmt. Als wir endlich den Fisch im Netz hatten, sah ich dass der Wobbler nicht mehr im Maul war und der Drilling fast komplett aufgebogen war.... 
Ein rundherum geiler Tag mit Fisch und natürlich Strily :m

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wolfgang du haust mich um, so ne Granate. Alter schwede
Großes Kino #6
Wie lang wie schwer ?
Wenn man dich schon loslässt fängt er die Dicken.
Gruß christoph


----------



## wallerwoller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

glückwünsche für die tollen fische...ich muss noch 2 wochen warten|bigeyes...vielleicht bekomm ich ja auf anhieb die erste ans band...und wenn nicht..  mach ich weiter bis es funzt
#a:z


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Sauber! Fettes Teil hast du da rausgeholt. Da bekommt man glatt Lust direkt loszufahren. Petri Wolfgang und an die anderen fänger natürlich auch


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Jungs,

bei mir gabs heut auch das erste Ostseesilber!

Nachdem ich bei meinen letzten Küstenspinnfischtouren nur Anfasser und jede Menge Nachläufer hatte, blieb heute nun endlich die erste Meerforelle der Saison am Haken hängen!#6
Gefangen habe ich sie auf Sicht, ich sah sie an der Oberfläche buckeln, überwarf sie und zog den Blinker etwa 2m neben der Stelle vorbei, etwa 5m davon entfernt machte es dann "beng" |bigeyes ... und der Tanz ging los!#::q#6 

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und viel Petri Heil!#h

Gruß Heiko


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri den Fängern.....super Fische#6

War´n heute zu dritt bei HRO aber nix zu machen,kein einzigen kontakt#c


Gruß...|wavey:


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Schöner Fisch, viel Petri,
bei mir war es gestern sowéit.
Grüsse von der Insel.
Stephan

bei mir gabs heut auch das erste Ostseesilber!

Nachdem ich bei meinen letzten Küstenspinnfischtouren nur Anfasser und jede Menge Nachläufer hatte, blieb heute nun endlich die erste Meerforelle der Saison am Haken hängen!#6
Gefangen habe ich sie auf Sicht, ich sah sie an der Oberfläche buckeln, überwarf sie und zog den Blinker etwa 2m neben der Stelle vorbei, etwa 5m davon entfernt machte es dann "beng" |bigeyes ... und der Tanz ging los!#::q#6 

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und viel Petri Heil!#h

Gruß Heiko[/QUOTE]


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bei mir gabs heut auch das erste Ostseesilber!
> 
> Nachdem ich bei meinen letzten Küstenspinnfischtouren nur Anfasser und jede Menge Nachläufer hatte, blieb heute nun endlich die erste Meerforelle der Saison am Haken hängen!#6
> Gefangen habe ich sie auf Sicht, ich sah sie an der Oberfläche buckeln, überwarf sie und zog den Blinker etwa 2m neben der Stelle vorbei, etwa 5m davon entfernt machte es dann "beng" |bigeyes ... und der Tanz ging los!#::q#6
> 
> Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und viel Petri Heil!#h
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Heiko




Petri!!

Sehr schöner Fisch und dann noch mit"Ansage"...Goil!!!

Bin Nächste Woche auch mal n büschen am Start und such die Dicke!!|rolleyes

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bei mir gabs heut auch das erste Ostseesilber!
> 
> Nachdem ich bei meinen letzten Küstenspinnfischtouren nur Anfasser und jede Menge Nachläufer hatte, blieb heute nun endlich die erste Meerforelle der Saison am Haken hängen!#6
> Gefangen habe ich sie auf Sicht, ich sah sie an der Oberfläche buckeln, überwarf sie und zog den Blinker etwa 2m neben der Stelle vorbei, etwa 5m davon entfernt machte es dann "beng" |bigeyes ... und der Tanz ging los!#::q#6
> 
> Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und viel Petri Heil!#h
> 
> petri heiko. schönes silber


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

So dann leg ich meine mal auch in die Wertung. Heute gefangen in der Wismarer Bucht. 67 cm und 4,1 kg schwer. Den genauen Bericht gibt`s auf der untenstehenden Homepage. Viel Spaß beim lesen...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

*P E T R I*   allen erfolgreichen Mefojägern. :m

@ Wolfgang, #h

genau so eine Situation hatte ich am 05.04.2009 auch. |bigeyes
Nur das ich über 6 m Wassertiefe an meiner Spinnrute (Shimano Speedmaster 3,05m 15-40 gr. WG), die ich long line mit einem kleinen Wobbler der ca. 1,5 m tief läuft, eine 71-er Mefo mit gut 4 kg drillte. |bigeyes   Ich kann deine Schweißausbrüche also nur zu gut verstehen.  

@ Basti, #h

sag mal. konntest Du nicht warten, bis ich wieder vor Ort bin!? #d  

Petri zu der tollen Granate! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich glaub ich steh am falschen Strand! Heut wieder ne Nullnummer. Und das von morgens um 9- 19uhr. Garnix

Petri den anderen.


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wo: Ostholstein
Wann: Nachmittags
Was: 1 Meefo ca. 45 im Drill verloren, ein Nachlaeufer, 1 Dorsch 75cm! und 2 Dorsche ca. 50cm ach ja und eine Platte auf Spoeket.....

Der Dorsch war ein echter Hammer - hatte den Magen voller Tobis


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> So dann leg ich meine mal auch in die Wertung. Heute gefangen in der Wismarer Bucht. 67 cm und 4,1 kg schwer. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Na klar, werf die mal in die Wertung, evt. ein Rangplatz bei fuf!
> Dickes Petri, Gruss Maik


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wir sind zurück vom Aabernraa-Fjord bzw. Als.
2 Tage von Morgens bis Abends durchgeangelt. Aber größtenteil um den Fisch drurum gefischt. Wir waren in 2 3er Gruppen unterwegs mit dem Ergebnis 1 X 45 silber, 1 X Braun ca. 42, 2 X  untermaß sowie 1 Dorsch 50 cm. Alles auf Blech Blau/Silber und Rot/Schwarz.

Ich habe mit einigen anderen Anglern gesprochen, es wurde teilweise gut gefangen, jedoch nur in Buchten wo das Wasser über 6 Grad hatte.

Gestern Mittag haben in der Bucht Augustenborg 2 Fliegenfischer neben uns jeweils ne geschätzte 50 ziger verhaften können.

Als Hot-Spot hat sich wieder mal die Bucht bei Grästen heraus gestellt.

In 4 Wochen bin ich wieder da oben, dann habe ich hoffendlich mehr Glück.

Petri an alle Fänger.
Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Leute,

gestern von 11:00 bis 18:00 Uhr zu dritt in Däneland/ Flensburger Förde unterwegs gewesen und wat soll man sagen: nada, niente, rien, absolut nüscht. Weder Fisch gesehen, noch Kontakt gehabt. Zuerst haben wir uns gefreut, dass der Strand uns alleine gehört, wie sich dann aber herausstellen sollte, scheint das auch seine Gründe gehabt zu haben...|bigeyes und wir dachten, dass sich ne ablandige stelle gestern bezahlt machen würde, aber naja #c in der Woche gehts dann abends weiter |rolleyes

Allseits Tight Lines!


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wann: Samstag 8:00-13:00 Uhr, Redewisch; 14.00-17.00 Uhr Steinbeck
Was: Nüscht, auch bei 10 anderen nicht bis um 13:00 Uhr, soweit ich das sehen und erfragen konnte, Netze. In SB keine Netze und vereinzelt Fänge.
Womit: Gladsax fiske, Snaps, Spöket
Besonderheiten: Kollege auf Stein ausgerutscht, nass, dann ab nach Hause. Schnelle wetteränderung von Kaiserwetter mit 20 Grad auf kalten Wind und Nebel. Wasser superklar.


Wann: Sonntag 13:00 Uhr - 19.00 Uhr Steinbeck
Was: 1 Nachläufer eine Forelle beim Rauben gesehen aber konnte sie nicht zu einem, Biss verleiten. Paar Trutten sind bei den Nachbarn rausgekommen zum Mittag. Abends gabs hier und da mal einen Dorsch. 4 Boote haben glaube ich ganz gut gefangen
Womit: Gladsax fiske, Snaps, Spöket
Besonderheiten: Wasser superklar. Kaum Wind.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich Neumünsteraner,
> Habe tolle Erfolge in Behrensdorf / Lippe gehabt. Wart ihr da mal los?
> 
> 
> Tobias


[/QUOTE]

Schöne Grüße aus der Ecke. Nur nicht aus diesem Jahr. Die ist wirklich so groß.


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Kieler-Förde, 4 Tage je zwei stunden Aktiv gefischt, bis zu 8 weitere Angler vor Ort, nicht eine Flosse gesehen;+, nicht mal ein zupfer.#d
ist das Wasser doch noch zu kalt ?#h

Gruss Slotterwobbel


----------



## Moe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Slotterwobbel schrieb:


> Kieler-Förde, 4 Tage je zwei stunden Aktiv gefischt, bis zu 8 weitere Angler vor Ort, nicht eine Flosse gesehen;+, nicht mal ein zupfer.#d
> ist das Wasser doch noch zu kalt ?#h
> 
> Gruss Slotterwobbel



  Oh nein und ich wollte von Donnerstag bis Sonntag rund um Kiel mein Glück versuchen #t


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> So dann leg ich meine mal auch in die Wertung. Heute gefangen in der Wismarer Bucht. 67 cm und 4,1 kg schwer. Den genauen Bericht gibt`s auf der untenstehenden Homepage. Viel Spaß beim lesen...



Wirklich strammer Fisch "Glückwunsch" und ich muß mal sagen das ich Deinen Blog auf deiner Page immer sehr genieße........es vertreibt mir die Zeit bis ich mal wieder los kann|rolleyes


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Moe schrieb:


> Oh nein und ich wollte von Donnerstag bis Sonntag rund um Kiel mein Glück versuchen #t


 
Hallo Moe, dann ist ja wieder eine Woche um, und es kann dann schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.|kopfkrat
Wünsche Petri Heil , und lass mal hören was ging.#h


----------



## Moe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ja das dachte ich mir auch,ist ja wirklich noch relativ lange hin bis Donnerstag und ich hoffe auf deutliche Besserung :q
Einen Bericht werde ich natürlich schreiben... hoffentlich mit Foto 

#h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Wirklich strammer Fisch "Glückwunsch" und ich muß mal sagen das ich Deinen Blog auf deiner Page immer sehr genieße........es vertreibt mir die Zeit bis ich mal wieder los kann|rolleyes


 
Danke schön, ich geb mein bestes...Nächstes Wochenende oder vielleicht auch mal mitten in der Woche gibt`s wieder nen Bericht! Ich muss mal sehen, wie es meine Zeit erlaubt.

@ Mefohunter

Ich kann nix dafür. Am 21.12. soll Weltuntergang sein - was ich weg hab, kann mir keiner mehr nehmen....:vik:


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moinsens  und  somit  zum Nachtrag von Samstag:

*Sierksdorf:* schön  zu geflastert mit  Netzen : Fischkontakte  bei mir  sowie  3 weiteren Anglern  0

*Staberhuk :* beste Angelbedingungen , Fischkontakt bei mir  0 auch war bei weiteren Anglern dort  nichts  silbernes  zu deuten

*Westküste Fehmarn :* anlandiger Wind , leicht eingetrübter Ufersaum , Fischkontakte ja  allerdings  nicht verwandelt 

Fazit Vorabcheck für's kommende WE  zum  TdM erfolgreich  absolviert  und 999  Würfe  vorgelegt .  ;-)


----------



## Gian98

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Fettes Petri an euch allen.
Ich wünsche euch noch viele Fangervolge im Jahr 2012


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Petri an alle.
Für mich und nen Kumpel gab es gestern ne Nullnummer. Einen Nachläufer und einen Anfasser konnte ich verzeichnen. Vielleicht gibt es im Laufe der Woche noch was zu holen.

Viel Efolg wünsche ich euch allen.#6

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

gestern Steinbeck


Kumpel und ich

Kumpel: 2 kleine Schollen auf Blinker
ich: nichts

waren noch ne ganze menge andere angler da...die aber auch nichts hatten.

am samstag meinten die da kam wohl eine gute 68er raus und nach dem dunkel werden der ein oder andere dorsch.


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heute Wismarer Bucht mit 2 weiteren angelfreunden angefahren von 7-16uhr ne menge kontakte viele aussteiger kollege hatte eine maßige sonst nur kindergarten und eine dicke ü60 kurz vorm keschern ausgestiegen wind stark aus west mit schönen wellen die über uns kamen, war aber trotzdem ein schöner angelausflug. diese woche gehts weiter


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

so dann will ich auch mal....arbeite ja an der flensburger förde.  habe heute mal ne stunde geangelt.leider waren sie zu klein.habe 5 mefos gefangen(35-40cm).schwimmen alle wieder.am 3.4. gehts wieder nach hause.mit belly und kajak auf dorsch.fischlandmefo,alex,steinbuttt,bgolli und unsereins.und wer noch????bis denne und bis bald


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Auf Seite 33 hab ich die Süsse von Freitag jetzt "reinmontiert":vik:!!!
Ich wünsch auch Euch viel Glück!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde..#h
Nullnummer..#c
Wo:Lübecker Bucht
Wann:gestern 16-19.45Uhr
Womit:Holz und Blech
Keiner hatte Kontakt...5 Angler..
Tight lines


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin.. vllt war ich sogar einer von den 5
Bei mir also ebenfalls ne Nullrunde in der HL'er Bucht
Allerdings kam noch einer mit ner Fusselpeitsche und der hatte eine auf den ersten Wurf, schätz mal so zwischen 45 & 50cm..


----------



## RenéK.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hoffe ich sehe einige von Euch beim TdM.

Bis Samstag dann...

Tight Lines


----------



## Küstenjünger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin war gestern kurz in Sierksdorf. Beim Reinwarten schon Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen, eine kleine c&r, 2 Nachläufer und als Abschluss einen besseren Fisch long line released.....


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Jo Sierksdorf soll gut laufen hab ich gehört|supergri.


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ooooooooh, es wird Zeit, dass ich die Wathose flicke... 
Petr allen Erfolgreichen.

@ Seiman:

Die Idee mit der schonenden Angelweise ist ja schön und gut...aber vielleicht solltest du die Haken doch wieder dranmontieren... :q Gestern gabs Graved Meefo:l


----------



## Küstenjünger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Sea-Trout: Sierksdorf is eher medium, da steht immer noch alles voller Netze....

@Grönländer: das Mal ne gute Idee


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ich hab seit 7 Tagen nicht mal ne Flosse gesehen. und bin fast den ganzen Tag am Wasser.Jetzt kurze Mittagspause und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@davidsFishin: 

Das nenne ich Durchhaltewillen und Stehvermögen. Da du die 1000 Würfe sicherlich schon hast, sollte es bald einschlagen. Petri weiterhin und es klappt bestimmt bald richtig, mit ner 80er Granate.


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

80er Granate wäre natürlich nicht schlecht.
Vielleicht klappt es bei mir ja auch demnächst.|kopfkrat


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> ich hab seit 7 Tagen nicht mal ne Flosse gesehen. und bin fast den ganzen Tag am Wasser.Jetzt kurze Mittagspause und dann gehts weiter.


 
Hi DavidsFishin,

das kann ich gut nachempfinden, ich hatte auch sechs Schneidertage hinter mir, als es letzten Sonntag dann endlich mit der ersten Meerforelle der Saison geklappt hat!:q

Ich freue mich schon auf den 3.4., wenn Du mit Olaf zusammen herkommst und wir dann gemeinsam hier bei uns die Meerforellen ärgern!:q#6

Also bis denne und viel Petri Heil, ich drück Dir die Daumen, das die Pechsträhne schnell wieder vorbei ist!#6 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Habe die letzten vier mal auch ne Nullnummer geschoben, greife Sonntag nochmal mit Andre an.
Werde dann meinen neuen ultra geheimen Köder verwende


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Habe die letzten vier mal auch ne Nullnummer geschoben, greife Sonntag nochmal mit Andre an.
> Werde dann meinen neuen ultra geheimen Köder verwende


 sauber alter 
sonntag gehts los


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

So, heute hatte ich NAchmittag mal wieder frei. Also ab in die Wismarer Bucht.
Wind 5-6 West, bedeckt.
Zuerst die "Windschattenseite" 1 Stunde beharkt. Keinen Kontakt. Standen zwar ein paar Netzte aber relativ weit draußen. Nachdem mein Kumpel dann doch nicht mehr nachkam Stellungswechsel auf die "windige Seite". Waren noch 2 andere Angler da, und doch etwas Wellen. Also einen etwas schwereren Blinker angebaut und los. 1. Stunde wieder nix #d 
Kurz vor 18:00 Uhr ich war in Gedanken schon beim einpacken dann doch noch einen Biß. Kurzer Drill und eine Maßige von 46 cm war gelandet. Immerhin die erste dieses Jahr :vik:, deshalb durfte sie auch mit.

Tja, das Bild ist noch auf dem Handy und mein PC-Spezialist in Kiel. #q Vlt. kann ich das Bild ja nachreichen.

P.S Eine 64´er soll da heute auch noch gefangen worden sein. |bla:


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Leute

80cm sind geknackt
nicht mit einem Fisch.|supergriAber die Durststrecke ist beendet:vik:
einmal 48cm und einmal 42cm.Beide aufn braunen Spöket 18g bei auflandigem Wind 6Bft von West.Die Kleine durfte wieder schwimmen.Beide haben richtig weit draußen gebissen so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00. 
Die 48ger hat erst nur ganz vorsichtig angestupst. 

Spinnstop!

Nix! 

kurz weiter gekurbelt!

Nix! 

Dann ein paar mal getwitcht und 

BAM.

Mann war das Geil.Die is so krass rein gedonnert.
Dachte zwar erst das die was besser ist. hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut.Die Knie haben auf jeden Fall gezittert.|rolleyes
 Die letzten Tage sind vergessen!!!
Danke fürs Daumen drücken


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Jo Sierksdorf soll gut laufen hab ich gehört|supergri.



Da hast Du was falsches gehört...auf sicher..#h
Seit Tagen...haben wir keinen Kontakt#c...
Meine Theorie...die Borstenwürmer haben geschwärmt,
in den letzten Tagen....sind vollgefressen die Trutten...|kopfkrat
Auf dem Grund im Flachwasserbereich waren Häutungsreste sichtbar...
War ganz in der Nähe gestern wieder Schneider...
Tight lines...


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,

Häutungsreste...kenn ich nur von Schlangen!
Wenn die Theorie stimmt müsste doch mal jemand über den Mageninhalt/Ringler berichtet haben oder?
Die Fische die ich entnommen hab hatten Heringe,Tobse und gr.Garnelen drin. Bin im Mom jeden Tag in OH am Wasser, Ringler hab ich noch keinen einzigen gesehen und "Möwenalarm" gabs auch nicht...aber ist schon komisch, seit Ende letzter Woche ists deutlichst weniger bis nix geworden.

Mal sehen was heut geht#h

TL
Micha


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Häutungsreste...kenn ich nur von Schlangen!
> Wenn die Theorie stimmt müsste doch mal jemand über den Mageninhalt/Ringler berichtet haben oder?
> Die Fische die ich entnommen hab hatten Heringe,Tobse und gr.Garnelen drin. Bin im Mom jeden Tag in OH am Wasser, Ringler hab ich noch keinen einzigen gesehen und "Möwenalarm" gabs auch nicht...aber ist schon komisch, seit Ende letzter Woche ists deutlichst weniger bis nix geworden.
> 
> Mal sehen was heut geht#h
> 
> TL
> Micha


...Sind so weiße...Hüllen...ähnlich...eines Fingerlings
nach einer OP....an einem Finger....an der Hand..ich fische jeden Abend in der L.B in der Hauptsaison
Dort wohne ich...ca.10min.vom Strand...und Fische seit 1991..dort...ich hatte noch nie so miese Fänge dort...wie geschrieben....MEINE THEORIE..
Muß...nicht stimmen...T.L


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin moin, also ich hatte auch ne lange zeit nix ( ca zwei wochen), also nicht mal nen anfasser...Ich war denn am 19.03 mit zwei Kollegen los, wetter und wind waren gut... Einer von uns hat denn auch gleich drei Trutten gefangen und zwei verloren, und davon war eine bestimmt 60cm...Er hätte noch mehr gefangen, wenn ich nicht die schnauze voll gehabt hätte..!Wir hatten den gleichen Blinker aber gebissen haben sie nur bei ein von uns..Zufall,glück oder können??? Naja kann passieren,nicht mein Tag. Also bin ich noch mal am 20.03 los. Ankunft am Strand gegen 15 Uhr, nicht lange gefackelt gleich ins Wasser...Auf dem weg ins Wasser treffe ich auch schon die ersten Angler,einer von denen hatte eine 55iger,ein anderer meinte "heut ist ein schlechter Tag",ich sagte nur "ich werd mein glück trotzdem versuchen" .Nachdem 2ten auswurf hatte ich auch den ersten Fisch am Haken (ne 46iger),ok hab ich gedacht der anfang ist gemacht,nach einer halben sdt und ca nen km weiter hatte es gleich noch mal gekracht und diesmal richtig,ich habe gemerkt,das ist ein etwas größerer Fisch,er kämpfte wie wild und einen drill von ca 10 gefühlten min gehabt und dann hatte ich ihn endlich im Kescher.Und ich konnte mich nicht mehr zurück halten mit meinen freudenschreien    Ja ja was für ein geiler fisch !!!!Danach bin ich erstmal raus um mich zu beruhigen,bin dann natürlich wieder rein gegangen nach kurzer zeit und hab auch gleich in den ersten min wieder einen Fisch gelandent ca 43 cm,da er sich so verhakt hatte musste ich wieder raus um ihn vom haken zu lösen.Mhhhh da es so gut lief musste ich noch einmal rein,keine 20 min später hatte ich schon wieder eine diesmal aber nur eine 39iger,die ich natürlich wieder frei lies.Alles in einen war das ein hammer Tag


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@david Jamal
wie groß war denn der Fisch???


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

oh sorry das hab ich ja ganz vergessen 
Nr.1 46 cm
Nr.2 65 cm (gute drei klo:vik: Das ist mein Benutzerbild)
Nr.3 43 cm
Nr.4 39 cm (süße kleine)


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



david.jamal schrieb:


> oh sorry das hab ich ja ganz vergessen
> Nr.1 46 cm
> Nr.2 65 cm (gute drei klo:vik: Das ist mein Benutzerbild)
> Nr.3 43 cm
> Nr.4 39 cm (süße kleine)




na petri zu deinen glück beim nächsten mal bin ich dran!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nargos

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

zwar nicht an der küste aber:

konnte heute in unserem vereinsfluss meine erste mefo 2012 fangen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78701&page=315


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



david.jamal schrieb:


> oh sorry das hab ich ja ganz vergessen
> Nr.1 46 cm
> Nr.2 65 cm (gute drei klo:vik: Das ist mein Benutzerbild)
> Nr.3 43 cm
> Nr.4 39 cm (süße kleine)



Petri zum erfolgreichen Tag.
....und wäre schön wenn du die Region nennen könntest wo du gefangen hast.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Jo Sierksdorf soll gut laufen hab ich gehört|supergri.


 
Da kann man mal sehen !
Sierksdorf ist ein flaches Revier. Eigentlich ja gut, nur wenn bei ca. 2m Wassertiefe eine Netzwand steht kann da nicht viel bei rum kommen.
Also, ich habe nicht nur gehört, sondern auch selbst gesehen und erlebt, dass nicht wenige Angler wie doof innerhalb dieser "Netzwand" fischten und so gut wie niemand was gefangen hat. Sicherlich kommt vielleicht doch der ein oder andere Fisch durch, aber Sierksdorf ist wirklich über die gesamte Strecke mit Netzen versehen.
Ich weiß, wieder dieses leidige Thema und es gibt auch Reviere, da ist es unrelevant.
In Sierksdorf aber ist es wirklich schon pervers :r.

Allen noch 'ne gute Saison :vik: !


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Rhöde schrieb:


> ....In Sierksdorf aber ist es wirklich schon pervers.....



Da bin ich absolut bei Dir.....
Und der Strand hat es gerade zu dieser Zeit wirklich in sich....
Nur blöd, dass das die Fischer auch wissen |gr:


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute morgen um 9 hat es wieder geklappt..|supergri.... aber das war für den restliche Tag auch alles. War bis 19uhr am Wasser. mit 2h Mittagspause. Um 15uhr is die Wathose Olaf noch dazu gestoßen! Nix mehr!!!!#d
Mir tut langsam echt der Rücken weh.Hoffentlich halte ich die letzten drei Wochen noch durch|rolleyes


----------



## Wakkabound

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Gibts denn schon was auf rügen...?

Oder noch zu kalt...?


----------



## Sebastian8686

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin zusammen,
nun war es soweit meine ersten 1 1/2 Angeltsge auf die Mefo in diesem Jahr.
Wann: Mo 19.3
Wo : Fehmarn- Katharinenhof, Gahlendorf, Klausdorf
Köder: Snaps-Wobbler, Morisilda-Blech und Snaps-Blech
Fänge leider keinen Mefo Kontakt, aber ab 18 Uhr nen Paar Küstendorsche im Schnitt unter bis gearde maßig

Wann: 20.3
Wo: Fehmarn rund ums Staberhuk
Köder: siehe oben, Plus nen Illex 
Fänge: einen Nachläufer am Leuchtturm auf Illex schätze die Trutte so um die 50cm sonst keinen Mefo Kontakt aber dann wieder ab 18.00 Uhr nen Paar Dorsche allerdings keiner größer als mein Mindestmaß, 

im grunde blieb mir nur die Ost-Seite zum Fischen weil der Wind doch sehr Heftig aus West kam, hatte eigentlich vor auch mal am Fehmarnsund od. Niobe zu fischen aber die Wellen war schon sehr übel plus sehr unangenhemen Wind.
Na dann Im April gehts wieder hoch und dann bleibt auch mal wieder die eine oder andere hängen 

Petri DavidsFishin ne schöne Silberne haste da.

Gruß


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hatte vor Jahren ähnliche Erlebnisse. |rolleyes Aber gerade jetzt ist es möglich, mehrere Pausen während der Fischerei einzustreuen. Die Fische sind über den ganzen Tag aktiv, auch wenn es punktuell Schwerpunkte bei den Beißzeiten gibt. Diese Pausen muß man auch nutzen, um seine Psyche zu regenirieren.
> Soll heißen:
> Ich fische lieber nur 1 Stunde aktiv und konzentriere mich voll und ganz auf den (hoffentlich) baldigen Fischkontakt. Dann pausiere ich für mindestens 15 Minuten, auch auf die "Gefahr" hin, gerade jetzt die "Meerforellengroßmutter" zu verpassen.
> Diese Stunde "aktiven" fischens ist anstrengend.
> Aber nur so gelingt es mir im richtigen Moment schnell zu reagieren. Denn das ist wichtig.
> Schlüsselerlebnis für mich war ein Tag, an dem zunächst nicht viel ging. Ab ca. 17:30 Uhr war dann massiv Fisch am Platz, doch kein Fisch wollte hängen bleiben. Ich legte eine kurze Pause ein um meine Konzentration neu aufzubauen. Anschließend fischte ich hoch konzentriert, immer bereit sofort den Anschlag zu setzen. Ich stand förmlich unter "Spannung"! |supergri
> Und der Erfolg gab mir recht. Es waren nur kleinste Zupfer zu spüren, aber diese konterte ich mit einem sofortigen Anhieb. Und jetzt saß wirklich jeder Fisch sicher am Haken. Ein befreundeter Mitangler konnte dabei sogar eine 69-er Mefo keschern. Alle weiteren Fische waren zwar deutlich kleiner, jedoch bestärkten auch diese mich in meiner Auffassung, die richtige Taktik gewählt zu haben.
> In den Pausen erhole ich mich und lasse gerne den Blick über die zauberhafte Natur schweifen, die uns zweifellos und zum Glück auch immer noch umgibt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei der Pirsch! #6
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf #h


 

Ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag! Ich werde daraus meine Schlüsse ziehen. Das ist aber nicht so einfach, den Angelgeilheitsschweinehund zu bezwingen und sich selbst scheinbare Zwangspausen zu verpassen!
Aber Du hast wirklich recht. Berufskraftfahrer müssen pausieren, bei jeder Maloche eigentlich müssen Pausen gemacht werden. Auch bei der zweitschönsten Sache der Welt. Und anschliessend sind die Sinne wieder geschärft!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Sportsfreundje#h
Erste Trutte gedrillt gestern|rolleyes
Wann:gestern 16-20Uhr
Wo:L.B.
Womit:Holz und Blech
Ca.40cm GROß....|uhoh:
Sie schwimmt wieder....
T.l.euch


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...gestern 4 Stunden im Wasser gestanden, kein Zupfer, kein Nachläufer, kein gar nix!
Heute geht es weiter...,reingehauen
Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich war gestern auch wieder mit der Spinnrute an der Küste!#:
Bereits nach etwa 15 Min. gabs den ersten Nachläufer, das Wasser war klar und mit der Polbrille, sah ich die Meerforelle schon von weiten hinterher gehen! |bigeyes ... kurzer Spinnstop > Mefo blieb stehen > angezogen > Mefo kam ca. 1m vor > Blinkler abtaumeln lassen > Mefo blieb stehen > angezogen > sie kam dann nochmal ein paar Zemtimeter vor und drehte dann aber ab ... war das spannend!  

Ca. 20Min. später, dann der nächste Nachläufer ... die vieleicht gerade maßige Mefo, die da hinterher kam, erinnerte mich eher an eine Katze, die mit einem Wollkneul spielt |uhoh: ... sie tanzte wie wild um den Blinker und für mich sah es mehr danach aus, als wenn sie damit spielte. Und sie war dabei so vertieft, das sie mich im ersten Moment nicht mal bemerkte, obwohl sie schon auf Rutenlänge ran war. So habe ich mich noch um 180° gedreht und die Meerforelle immer hinter und neben dem Blinker her, dann hatte sie mich wohl doch gesehen und haute ab! |supergri 

Dann paßierte über eine Stunde garnichts mehr ... plötzlich: kurzer Anfasser ... nochmal nachgefaßt und sie hing! ...sofort ging sie mehrmals ordentlich in die Bremse und mir war klar, das war keine aus der "Kinderstube" ... der Fisch machte wärend des Drills ordentlich Druck, doch endlich hatte ich die Meerforelle, die ich auf gute 60cm schätzte, vorm Kescher ... gerade als ich die Rute anhob, um sie über den Kescher zu führen, schlug sie nochmal wie wild los und mir kam der Blinker entgegengeflogen ...:r:r:r ... :e:e:e!!!

Gegen 18.30 Uhr, als ich gerade so dachte, jetzt werde ich mich langsam auf den Heimweg machen, war plötzlich die Rute nochmal krumm und ich konnte eine 49cm Meerforelle über den Kescher führen ... :q ! So hatte es dann doch noch mit einem Fisch geklappt! #6 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Rich.65

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Na dann nen dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich hab auch noch keine Mefo dieses Jahr gefangen. Ich hab noch nie eine Mefo gefangen, weil ich noch nie auf Mefo geangelt habe. Aber spätestens nächste Woche Samstag werde ich am Wasser stehen und meinen ersten von bekanntlich 1000 Würfen machen, um das liebevollgenannte Ostseesilber an den Haken zu bekommen.

PS: Ich verfolge schon seit längerem dieses Gespräch hier und oft wird geschrieben, dass nichts gefangen wird. Vielleicht solltet ihr den Thread in "Aktuelle Nichts-Meerorelle-gefangen" unbennen. Naja, vielleicht muss ich euch erst einmal zeigen, wie man Mefos fängt^^


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Barosz schrieb:


> PS: Ich verfolge schon seit längerem dieses Gespräch hier und oft wird geschrieben, dass nichts gefangen wird. Vielleicht solltet ihr den Thread in "Aktuelle Nichts-Meerorelle-gefangen" unbennen. Naja, vielleicht muss ich euch erst einmal zeigen, wie man Mefos fängt^^


Das liegt oft auch daran das die "richtigen" Leute ihre Fänge nicht an die große Glocke hängen und im Internet posten.Meist sind es halt eher die Angler von weiter weg die so offen mit ihren Fängen umgehen.Die Küstenjungs sind da oft etwas verschwiegener weil sie keine Lust auf "Aufläufe" am Strand haben aber gefangen wird immer irgendwo da kannst du dir sicher sein.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Das liegt oft auch daran das die "richtigen" Leute ihre Fänge nicht an die große Glocke hängen und im Internet posten.Meist sind es halt eher die Angler von weiter weg die so offen mit ihren Fängen umgehen.Die Küstenjungs sind da oft etwas verschwiegener weil sie keine Lust auf "Aufläufe" am Strand haben aber gefangen wird immer irgendwo da kannst du dir sicher sein.


 
Genau so ist es !!#6
Und gerade in diesem Moment warten wir bestimmt alle darauf, dass es uns einmal jemand zeigt !!! |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin Moin!

Ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt, Hotspots geheim zu halten, das niemand seine Fänge postet.
Ich habe kein Problem jemanden an "meinem" Strand zu treffen, und bin auch gerne bereit mal jemandem einen Strand zu zeigen wenn ich nett gefragt werde. 
Die meisten Angler die Meerforellen angeln können eh anhand von Wassertemperatur, Wind, Strömung etc die heißen Strände schon am abend vorher erkennen.

Ich glaube eher das, das ständige zerfetzen von Fangfotos, Ab-und Aufsteiger Vermutungen,  nervtötende C&R Diskussionen sowie die unglaubliche Arroganz einiger User dafür sorgen das die Küstenjungs sich hier nicht mehr melden. Wer einen Fisch zur Verwertung entnimmt wird hier schnell mal zum Mörder bei 2 Fischen in einer Woche auch gerne zum Massenmörder.

Ich poste jedenfalls aus diesem Grund nicht mehr so viel.

Gruß von der Förde 

Sebastian


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,

wenn es vernünftige Leute sind teilt man gerne klar.Ich teile auch einen Hot Spot wo ich gerade stehe und fange mit fremden und hole sie dazu wenn sie mir korrekt erscheinen kahm auch schon mehrmals vor.Aber was man am Strand für Leute trifft teilweise das geht garnicht.Rücksicht ist für viele ein Fremdwort.Da wird sich einfach direkt neben dich gestellt egal ob der ganze Strand leer ist.Auf ein hallo wartet man oft vergebens wurde sogar schon mehrmals einfach ignoriert als ich jemand gegrüßt habe.Die vernünftigen Leute bleiben da leider oft auf der Strecke und dürfen sich dann mit sowas rumärgern.Finde das kann man nicht oft genug erwähnen hier im Forum.Oft habe ich nämlich das Gefühl das solche Leute manchmal garnicht merken das sie einen bedrängen und total auf den Keks gehen.Vielleicht liest das ja der ein oder andere Spezi und denkt mal darüber nach.Ausreichender Abstand ist wenn beide Angler sich nicht in die quere kommen können.Achja und es gibt auch Leute die nicht nur geradeaus fischen sondern auch mal am Ufer entlang also  30m sind auch kein ausreichender Abstand.Finde es einfach schade das die Leidenschaft mit der viele diesen wunderschönen Fisch beangeln von solchen gierigen Geiern zerstört wird.Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@sea-trout:
Es gibt echt dreiste Leute, die sich bei einer kurzen Watpause gleich auf deinen Platz stellen. Zum Ko.....!!! Wenn man in einer vernünftigen Runde, ausglichen einen Hot-spot abfischt mit Hilfe des Rotationsprinzipes halte ich es für das Beste. Leider sind auch immer wieder "Unvernünftige" dabei.

Viele Strände gleichen heute sowieso einem Forellenpuff oder Volksfest, daher ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn man diese Namen in den Mund nimmt. 

Den geheimen Spot, wo man meistens alleine fischt, den würde ich hier auch nicht posten.

OFFTOPIC vorbei: Am Wochenende gehts wieder los.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Das nichts gefangen wird kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
 Bei mir ist es so, dass ich nur sehr oft nichts zum fotografieren mit zum Angeln habe und oft auch einfach vergesse einen Post zu schreiben. Ich werde die nächsten Tage auch weiterhin los. Läuft im Moment gar nicht so schlecht.

Gruß
Lasse|wavey:


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Das liegt oft auch daran das die "richtigen" Leute ihre Fänge nicht an die große Glocke hängen und im Internet posten.Meist sind es halt eher die Angler von weiter weg die so offen mit ihren Fängen umgehen.Die Küstenjungs sind da oft etwas verschwiegener weil sie keine Lust auf "Aufläufe" am Strand haben aber gefangen wird immer irgendwo da kannst du dir sicher sein.



|goodas Wochende naht und vielleicht die ein oder andere Mefo.


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Also wenn ich eine Mefo fangen sollte, dann würde ich mir auch ganz gut überlegen, ob ich das so öffentlich mache. Von seinem Fang zu berichten ist die eine Sache, die Stelle zu nennen  eine andere. Das ist wie mit Pilzsammlern. Die, die mit vollen Korb aus  dem Wald spazieren, verraten auch nicht wo genau sie ihre Stelle haben.
Kann mir aber egal sein, weil es für mich gute 600 km bis nach Dänemark sind. Wer weiß, wann ich da wieder angeln werden. Ob da jetzt jemand den Weg auf sich nehmen will, nur weil ich da vielleicht einen oder 2 Fisch fangen werde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

dummes Geschwätz
als würden hier welche immer Fisch fangen.ich glaub eher dass die meisten es als peinlich empfinden nix zu fangen und das dann hier zu posten.Mefos heißen nicht umsonst "fisch der 1000 würfe" 

und dann gibt es noch die die nicht bei der Wahrheit bleiben. außerdem sind Hotspots nicht immer Hotspots.   ich kenn genug einheimische die seit der ersten Stunde auf Mefos angeln und auch die gehen deutlich häufiger ohne fisch Heim als mit. also bitte den Ball flach halten.

Übrigens ich hatte heut den ganzen Tag nix  von 8-19uhr mit 2h Mittag und das unter anderem an meinem Hotspot


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> dummes Geschwätz
> als würden hier welche immer Fisch fangen.ich glaub eher dass die meisten es als peinlich empfinden nix zu fangen und das dann hier zu posten.Mefos heißen nicht umsonst "fisch der 1000 würfe"
> 
> und dann gibt es noch die die nicht bei der Wahrheit bleiben. außerdem sind Hotspots nicht immer Hotspots.   ich kenn genug einheimische die seit der ersten Stunde auf Mefos angeln und auch die gehen deutlich häufiger ohne fisch Heim als mit. also bitte den Ball flach halten.
> 
> Übrigens ich hatte heut den ganzen Tag nix  von 8-19uhr mit 2h Mittag und das unter anderem an meinem Hotspot



Ja David dazu fällt mir sofort ein..........da gibt es ein paar Spezis die angeblich immer fangen .........nur nicht wenn man selbst gerade da am Wasser ist.......am lustigsten ist es wenn man dann früher geht und dann angeblich hinterher alles ging|kopfkrat.......das ist wirklich zum belächeln


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich wollte euch doch nur ein bisschen ärgern. Meine Erfolgsquote beim Angeln ist seit letzem Sommer auch total mies. Kein nenneswerter Fang, nur im Forellenpuff hatte ich Glück. Zum Glück gibts noch den, sonst würde ich immer ohne Fisch nach Hause kommen.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch wieder mit der Spinnrute an der Küste!#:
> Bereits nach etwa 15 Min. gabs den ersten Nachläufer, das Wasser war klar und mit der Polbrille, sah ich die Meerforelle schon von weiten hinterher gehen! |bigeyes ... kurzer Spinnstop > Mefo blieb stehen > angezogen > Mefo kam ca. 1m vor > Blinkler abtaumeln lassen > Mefo blieb stehen > angezogen > sie kam dann nochmal ein paar Zemtimeter vor und drehte dann aber ab ... war das spannend!
> 
> Ca. 20Min. später, dann der nächste Nachläufer ... die vieleicht gerade maßige Mefo, die da hinterher kam, erinnerte mich eher an eine Katze, die mit einem Wollkneul spielt |uhoh: ... sie tanzte wie wild um den Blinker und für mich sah es mehr danach aus, als wenn sie damit spielte. Und sie war dabei so vertieft, das sie mich im ersten Moment nicht mal bemerkte, obwohl sie schon auf Rutenlänge ran war. So habe ich mich noch um 180° gedreht und die Meerforelle immer hinter und neben dem Blinker her, dann hatte sie mich wohl doch gesehen und haute ab! |supergri
> 
> Dann paßierte über eine Stunde garnichts mehr ... plötzlich: kurzer Anfasser ... nochmal nachgefaßt und sie hing! ...sofort ging sie mehrmals ordentlich in die Bremse und mir war klar, das war keine aus der "Kinderstube" ... der Fisch machte wärend des Drills ordentlich Druck, doch endlich hatte ich die Meerforelle, die ich auf gute 60cm schätzte, vorm Kescher ... gerade als ich die Rute anhob, um sie über den Kescher zu führen, schlug sie nochmal wie wild los und mir kam der Blinker entgegengeflogen ...:r:r:r ... :e:e:e!!!
> 
> Gegen 18.30 Uhr, als ich gerade so dachte, jetzt werde ich mich langsam auf den Heimweg machen, war plötzlich die Rute nochmal krumm und ich konnte eine 49cm Meerforelle über den Kescher führen ... :q ! So hatte es dann doch noch mit einem Fisch geklappt! #6
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
das nennich einen super tag heiko. petri.
samstag bin ich drann


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> dummes Geschwätz
> als würden hier welche immer Fisch fangen.ich glaub eher dass die meisten es als peinlich empfinden nix zu fangen und das dann hier zu posten.Mefos heißen nicht umsonst "fisch der 1000 würfe"
> 
> und dann gibt es noch die die nicht bei der Wahrheit bleiben. außerdem sind Hotspots nicht immer Hotspots.   ich kenn genug einheimische die seit der ersten Stunde auf Mefos angeln und auch die gehen deutlich häufiger ohne fisch Heim als mit. also bitte den Ball flach halten.
> 
> Übrigens ich hatte heut den ganzen Tag nix  von 8-19uhr mit 2h Mittag und das unter anderem an meinem Hotspot



Ja da muss ich dir durchaus recht geben. Ich gehe auch deutlich öfter ohne Fisch nach hause als mit einem. Dennoch läuft es zur Zeit gar nicht so schlecht, was ich aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen der letzten Tage und den Berichten meiner Kumpels schließe. Bei mir gab es zwar drei Nullnummern hintereinander, obwohl ich einige Nachläufer und Anfasser hatte#q aber dafür konnten meine Kumpels einige schöne Fische landen (unter anderem wärend meiner Anwesenheit).

Also holt was raus Jungs.:m Petri heil an alle. Ich werde die nächsten Tage auch weiterhin angreifen und irgendwann reißt die Pechsträhne.

Hoffe man sieht sich mal am Wasser.|wavey:

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn es vernünftige Leute sind teilt man gerne klar.Ich teile auch einen Hot Spot wo ich gerade stehe und fange mit fremden und hole sie dazu wenn sie mir korrekt erscheinen kahm auch schon mehrmals vor.Aber was man am Strand für Leute trifft teilweise das geht garnicht.Rücksicht ist für viele ein Fremdwort.Da wird sich einfach direkt neben dich gestellt egal ob der ganze Strand leer ist.Auf ein hallo wartet man oft vergebens wurde sogar schon mehrmals einfach ignoriert als ich jemand gegrüßt habe.Die vernünftigen Leute bleiben da leider oft auf der Strecke und dürfen sich dann mit sowas rumärgern.Finde das kann man nicht oft genug erwähnen hier im Forum.Oft habe ich nämlich das Gefühl das solche Leute manchmal garnicht merken das sie einen bedrängen und total auf den Keks gehen.Vielleicht liest das ja der ein oder andere Spezi und denkt mal darüber nach.Ausreichender Abstand ist wenn beide Angler sich nicht in die quere kommen können.Achja und es gibt auch Leute die nicht nur geradeaus fischen sondern auch mal am Ufer entlang also  30m sind auch kein ausreichender Abstand.Finde es einfach schade das die Leidenschaft mit der viele diesen wunderschönen Fisch beangeln von solchen gierigen Geiern zerstört wird.Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


100% meine Meinung, genau das ist mir heute so auch passiert!!|uhoh:|evil::r
Leute gibt das!!!#q
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> dummes Geschwätz
> als würden hier welche immer Fisch fangen.ich glaub eher dass die meisten es als peinlich empfinden nix zu fangen und das dann hier zu posten.Mefos heißen nicht umsonst "fisch der 1000 würfe"
> 
> und dann gibt es noch die die nicht bei der Wahrheit bleiben. außerdem sind Hotspots nicht immer Hotspots.   ich kenn genug einheimische die seit der ersten Stunde auf Mefos angeln und auch die gehen deutlich häufiger ohne fisch Heim als mit. also bitte den Ball flach halten.
> 
> Übrigens ich hatte heut den ganzen Tag nix  von 8-19uhr mit 2h Mittag und das unter anderem an meinem Hotspot


Also ich hab in diesem Jahr schon deutlich mehr Mefos gesehen als hier gepostet wurden!
Ich glaube das viele einfach zu faul sind das hier rein zu stellen!(so wie ich meistens|supergri)
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Zudem ist auch nicht jeder Mefoangler im Anglerboard registriert.


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Vier Nullnummern.. aber ich sage nicht Pechststrähne oder so ..
ich sage taktische Pause passives warten 
ab 75 Poste ich auch mal ;0)


----------



## mika

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moinsen, ich war gestern in Börgerende und Stoltera. Eine Nullnummer. Das Wasser war 5 Grad warm, der Wind morgens frisch, MIttags schwach von Nordwest. Aber man gibt nicht auf, wir kommen zurück. Nette Angler getroffen und Sonne satt getankt. Nur das Loch in meiner Wathose war echt uncool, absolut bescheiden waren die vielen Stellnetze vor der Küste.

Erste Amtshandlung heute: Stellenangebote in MV an der Küste checken! Wer etwas weiß im Bereich Fischzucht, Aquakultur, Forschung - gerne per PN an mich 

Micha


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin moin an die Mefogemeinde,

ich bin gerade von der Küste zurück, war aber nur zum gucken an verschiedenen Spots, da ich erst heute Abend angreifen möchte. Ich muss leider sagen, dass fast an jedem Spot ettliche Netze ziehmlich dicht unter Land standen.:r#q Ich habe noch nie so viele Netze in Strandnähe gesehen wie in diesem Jahr.:r:r So langsam finde ich das nicht mehr so witzig und ich könnte heulen, so viele sind das.:c Geht es euch dieses Jahr bei euren Plätzen genau so oder ist es wo anders nicht so schlimm?#c

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ich war jetzt 4-5 mal dabei, wenn sie die netze gehoben haben-WAHNSINN!!!
die waren so voll wie heringsnetze, waren aber leider alles forellen, und was für große tiere!|bigeyes

dat ging so 2-3 wochen so, und jetzt is nix mehr/oder nur noch kleinkram...

da ging leider sehr viel fisch raus!

ich glaube, dass die hauptsaison hier durch ist!
anfang januar war super, dann wieder anfang märz bis vor ca 1 woche.

soo geiles wetter, viele angler und kein fisch-da stimmt wat nich


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

so heute war ich auch mal schnell für 4 std im wasser in DK, traumhaftes wetter knapp 15 grad wenig wind schätze 2 windstärken, wasser glasklar, einen anfasser gehabt direkt an der krautkante ca. 10 m vom ufer.... leider blieb sie nicht hängen und zeigte mir nur kurz ihre flanke und weg war sie danach nichts mehr keinen nachläufer und auch nichts gesehen .... naja nächtes mal wirds wieder was geben ... 

Ach ja also hier in DK und Flensburger Förde sieht es dieses Jahr nicht so schlimm aus mit den netzen hab an meinen angelplätzen fast keine netzte ...  aber schlimm ist es nachdem zu urteilen was gepostet wurde, hab ich auch schon gehört das es immer schlimmer wird mit den stellnetzen ...


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heut Morgen von 6-10 nix
Mittag von 14-18 nix
garnix.......echt traurig und demotivierend.


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Moin moin an die Mefogemeinde,
> 
> ich bin gerade von der Küste zurück, war aber nur zum gucken an verschiedenen Spots, da ich erst heute Abend angreifen möchte. Ich muss leider sagen, dass fast an jedem Spot ettliche Netze ziehmlich dicht unter Land standen.:r#q Ich habe noch nie so viele Netze in Strandnähe gesehen wie in diesem Jahr.:r:r So langsam finde ich das nicht mehr so witzig und ich könnte heulen, so viele sind das.:c Geht es euch dieses Jahr bei euren Plätzen genau so oder ist es wo anders nicht so schlimm?#c
> 
> Gruß
> Lasse#h


 

Leider siehts bei mir auch nich besser aus...Netze mal Parallel zum Ufer, mal senkrecht zum ufer, mit nur einer Anfangsboje, mat sieht nich mal wo die Dinger hinlaufen..und das alles in lockerer Wurfweite..:r:r:rIch glaub wenn die Ihre Netze ziehen, kann Fischersfru nen Stand mit Mefoködern aller Art aufmachen|supergriDas ist scheixxe


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Mahlzeit,
war heut das erste mal überhaupt zum MeFo-Spinnen am Strand.

Der Tag fing erst mal völlig Sch...e an.
Der Bereich um die Schleuse in Börgerende war schon morgens um 8 Uhr ziemlich voll. Hab mich dann erstmal nach ganz hinten direkt an die Schleuse gesrellt.
Nach ner guten Stunde Bleche baden ein herlich knackendes Geräusch - Rutenblank einmal komplett durch....
Nach kurzem Fluchen dann erstmal wieder eingepackt und ab zum Tackle-Dealer und ihm mein Leid erklärt. Hab mir dann ein paar nette Ruten angeschaut und mich auf Grund meines knappen Budgets für ne Shimano Catana entschieden. Ist allerdings nen schönes Teil für wenig Geld. Da schon mal da, auch gleich noch ein paar Bleche mitgenommen.
Und wieder ab zum Wasser.
Diesmal etwas mehr Glück gehabt. Ham grad alle eingepackt, oder waren schon weg.
Also nen schönen Platz raus gesucht und wieder aufgebaut. Nach ner knappen Stunde dann der erste Biss, Anschlag saß und ne kleine 37er gelandet. Kurz versorgt und wieder schwimmen gelassen.
Zwei Würfe später dann gleich der nächste Biss und wieder gehakt. Diesmal ne 48er, die nicht so viel Glück hatte wie die kleine Schwester|smash:.
Mehr ist dann leider nicht passiert, ausser das mir auch noch das Blech mit dem ich gefangen hab abgerissen ist. 
Dafür gabs nen schönen Fisch und die Erkenntnis, warum MeFo angeln süchtig macht. Morgen früh gehts gleich weiter.....


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Komme gerade aus Börgerende zurück.Stellnetze ca.400m vor dem Strand von Heiligendamm bis Nienhagen.Daher auch kein Silber.Bin mit dem Belly bis hinter die Netze gepaddelt und konnte in der Abenddämmerung wenigstens noch einige Dorsche mit Gummi überlisten. Morgen neuer versuch an anderer Stelle. T.L.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



stichi schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus Börgerende zurück.Stellnetze ca.400m vor dem Strand von Heiligendamm bis Nienhagen.Daher auch kein Silber.



Bei der Entfernung liegt es aber nicht nur an den Netzen. 
Die meisten Netze haben eine Höhe von ca. 2,5 - 3,0 m.
In 400 m Entfernung vom Strand dürften es locker 5-7 m Tiefe sein. Für die meisten Mefos kein Problem, da die Netz mit der Bleischnur am Boden liegen. 
Ich hatte bei einer Netzentfernung von ca. 200 m vom Ufer schon wirklich gute Fänge. #6

TL

Rolf   #h

P.S.   Werde eventuell morgen auch mal los düsen...... :q #h


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

an der Außenforde standen die Netze bzw. Bojen der Netze ziemlich genau 100m vom Ufer. Hätte am liebsten mal die Wasserschutzpolizei gerufen.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

morgen mein 1. mefo- angrifftag. bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> morgen mein 1. mefo- angrifftag. bin ja mal gespannt


 

He Mathias #h, da drücke ich Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil! #6

Ich war heute kurz zwischen meinen Arbeitsschichten nochmal an der Küste:
Nach drei Nachläufern und einem kurzen 2-Sekunden-Drill, hatte ich dann endlich eine Meerforelle die hängen blieb, sie hatte vieleicht gerade das Mindestmaß von 45cm, ich hakte sie gleich im Wasser wieder ab, deshalb gibts heute auch kein Foto! #d

Momentan sind sehr viele kleine Fische im Uferbereich bei uns und das seit 3 Wochen glasklare Wasser, macht die Meerforellen zusätzlich vorsichtig!

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Petri Heil!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> He Mathias #h, da drücke ich Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil! #6
> 
> Ich war heute kurz zwischen meinen Arbeitsschichten nochmal an der Küste:
> Nach drei Nachläufern und einem kurzen 2-Sekunden-Drill, hatte ich dann endlich eine Meerforelle die hängen blieb, sie hatte vieleicht gerade das Mindestmaß von 45cm, ich hakte sie gleich im Wasser wieder ab, deshalb gibts heute auch kein Foto! #d
> 
> Momentan sind sehr viele kleine Fische im Uferbereich bei uns und das seit 3 Wochen glasklare Wasser, macht die Meerforellen zusätzlich vorsichtig!
> 
> danke. die werden dumm rein reinschauen, wenn der teletappy ins wasser stampft.


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

moin,

konnte heute morgen um 7 eine schöne (leider noch ziemlich dünn) mefo (63cm) fangen.
köder snaps in weiß 
wind: nw
die mefo hat mir den tag gerettet. war daraufhin noch in sierksdorf. da war ententeichwetter und garnix zu holen


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

So ich war heute (naja man müsste ja gestern sagen) auch los. Ich war von 16 bis 20 Uhr unterwegs und hatte einen Anfasser mit anschließendem Nachläufer. Ich schätze den Fisch auf ca. 50cm. Kaum zu glauben wie viele Angler dort waren.#q Morgen (bzw. Heute) werde ich ganz früh los um überhaupt noch eine Platz zu erwischen.:r Und von wo die überall alle herkommen... einfach unglaublich... Also gibts jetzt nur wenig Schlaf um dann in 4 Stunden wieder aufzustehen und ans Wasser zu düsen.

Petri an alle.

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Hardcorerer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Also grad zurück von der ostsee........punkt 1. Scheiß wetter bis Lübeck alles gut ...ab dann wolken wand und Kalt. 2. Erste angelstelle rechts und links Fischernetzte ausgelegt. Alles egal vollen mutes umgezogen und rein ins wasser. punkt 3 ...Nach 25 würfen merkte ich das es doch recht feucht wurde in der Wathose......******* loch drin........punkt 4. ab zum nächsten angelladen .....autobahn abfahrt gesperrt..keine wendemöglichkeit.......beim angelladen angekommen....erste frage:"....habt ihr kleber" antwort ja klar....ja cool kleber in der hand sagt mir der verkäufer .......muss aber 14 stunden trocknen ......supi..........noch 3 angelstellen angesschaut....überall netzte draussen!!!!!! Was für ein tag


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> morgen mein 1. mefo- angrifftag. bin ja mal gespannt


 
Mein Gutster, nach jedem deiner Wortmeldungen  möchte ich Dir endlich zur Mefo gratulieren und bemerke im letzten Moment das es Zitate anderer User sind, also Mathias, vllt.etwas kürzere Z.und mehr Bericht , dickes Petri und reingehauen...


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Hardcorerer
Ein Kleber ist einer der mir Klebstoffen klebt. Ein Klebstoff ist ein nichtmetallischer Stoff der zwei Fügeteil mittels Adhäsion und Kohäsion miteinander verbinden kann. So oder so ähnlich ist es in der Norm definiert.
#6


----------



## Hardcorerer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@ Barosz

Danke für deine Umpfangreiche definition.......bringt mich mich sicherheit einen großen sprung nach vorne ;-)


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hardcorerer schrieb:


> @ Barosz
> 
> Danke für deine Umpfangreiche definition.......bringt mich mich sicherheit einen großen sprung nach vorne ;-)



Kein Thema, hab ich doch gerne gemacht. Wo hat denn der Klebstoff versagt, also in welchen Bereich der Wathose?


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heute mein 1. versuch.. leider nix. waren noch 5 weitere angler am start da auch nix. was solls. auf jeden fall weiss ich jetzt, das mein geschier was taugt. läst sich super weit werfen. hose ist dicht. der ungewohnte kescher auf dem rücken ist nicht störend. nächste woche neuer versuch und diesmal mit handschuhen.


----------



## Spinnangler MV

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> heute mein 1. versuch.. leider nix. waren noch 5 weitere angler am start da auch nix. was solls. auf jeden fall weiss ich jetzt, das mein geschier was taugt. läst sich super weit werfen. hose ist dicht. der ungewohnte kescher auf dem rücken ist nicht störend. nächste woche neuer versuch und diesmal mit handschuhen.


 

War trotzdem ein schöner Tripp. Hat Spaß gemacht. Sag bescheid, wenns mal wieder zusammen losgehen soll. Waren ja heute noch keine 1000 Würfe. Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt.#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Spinnangler MV schrieb:


> War trotzdem ein schöner Tripp. Hat Spaß gemacht. Sag bescheid, wenns mal wieder zusammen losgehen soll. Waren ja heute noch keine 1000 Würfe. Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt.#6


jo geht klar.


----------



## Hardcorerer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Barosz schrieb:


> Kein Thema, hab ich doch gerne gemacht. Wo hat denn der Klebstoff versagt, also in welchen Bereich der Wathose?


 
Genau am allerwertesten


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

moin,
@hardcorer-denn waren wir wohl in der gleichen ecke unterwegs?

ich hab den tag in der wiek verbracht.
von 05.30-10.00, dann wieder von 16.00-18.30.
morgens totenstill, warm und sonnig, ab 08.00 kam nordwind auf und eine nebelwand kam rasant dichter, dann wind und wellen-so einen wetterwechsel hab ich noch nicht erlebt, das ganze dauerte vielleicht 5min|bigeyes ich konnte den strand nicht mehr sehen, so suppig war dat...

naja, als es hell genug war, hab ich gesehen, dass überall netze stehen:r, trotzdem weitergemacht-3 minis zwischen 40-43cm.

nachmittags wurde es ruhiger und ich bin nochmal los,
10 würfe, 2 fische, 1 nachläufer und ein biss.
leider wieder alles babys(40-43cm)-dann nix mehr

weiß jemand, ob die steinbecker ecke auch zugepflastert ist?
denn könnte ich mir dat frühe aufstehen sparen und erst nachmittags mit´m belly raus...


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War um 5 Uhr los, erfreulicherweise keine Netze, erst tat sich nichts und irgendwie hab ich auch noch nicht meine "Saisonfarbe" gefunden.
Bin so hinter Snaps rot/schwarz hinterhergewesen, dass ich gar nicht gemerkt habe, dass ich nur noch einen in grün/gelb habe, meiner Farbe aus 2010.
Letztes Jahr ging bei mir nur r/s, sicher auch ne Kopfsache.
Aber es war nach letzter Woche wieder grün/gelb, knapp unter 50 cm.
Habe dann mehr Spinnstops eingelegt und habe dann noch eine Bessere verloren, dass wars dann aber auch.
Wassertemperatur 4 Grad, Luft um 5 Uhr 2,3 Grad, Wind nicht vorhanden, starker Nebel.
Toller Tag, das Auto  ist gepackt, allen, die auch los wollen, viel Petri.
L.G von der Insel.
Stephan


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin,
> @hardcorer-denn waren wir wohl in der gleichen ecke unterwegs?
> 
> ich hab den tag in der wiek verbracht.
> von 05.30-10.00, dann wieder von 16.00-18.30.
> morgens totenstill, warm und sonnig, ab 08.00 kam nordwind auf und eine nebelwand kam rasant dichter, dann wind und wellen-so einen wetterwechsel hab ich noch nicht erlebt, das ganze dauerte vielleicht 5min|bigeyes ich konnte den strand nicht mehr sehen, so suppig war dat...
> 
> naja, als es hell genug war, hab ich gesehen, dass überall netze stehen:r, trotzdem weitergemacht-3 minis zwischen 40-43cm.
> 
> nachmittags wurde es ruhiger und ich bin nochmal los,
> 10 würfe, 2 fische, 1 nachläufer und ein biss.
> leider wieder alles babys(40-43cm)-dann nix mehr
> 
> weiß jemand, ob die ... ecke auch zugepflastert ist?
> denn könnte ich mir dat frühe aufstehen sparen und erst nachmittags mit´m belly raus...



ne, ist frei.
ich würd trotzdem mal wieder bei dir vor der haustür versuchen. heute war ein geiler tag!keine angler und viele fische ... trotz netzen


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Hardcorerer schrieb:


> Genau am allerwertesten



Ich dachte ich könnte jetzt etwas schlaues dazu sagen, aber mir fällt dazu jetzt echt nichts ein #d Oder vielleicht doch...
Klebstoffe haben eine hohe Zugscherfestigkeit, also versuch doch beim nächsten mal die Klebung auf Scherung zu beanspruchen
Wie sieht denn eigentlich das Bruchbild aus?


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute meine erste maßige.. 68 cm und knapp 4 kg.. An der unterwarnow..


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

....zurück aus DK...erfolglos die Meerforelle gesucht....erfolgreich die Dorsche gefunden,zu viert über 20 Dorsche gejuggelt....15 davon Ü 50....hat Spaß gebracht.....:q


----------



## twosix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Heute meine erste maßige.. 68 cm und knapp 4 kg.. An der unterwarnow..



Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier noch ein Bild von der kleinen #6

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/138/img0167cd.jpg/http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/138/img0167cd.jpg/


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Danke Kumpel!


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich war wie angeküdigt auch los.
Ergebnis war zu zweit jeweils eine Refo von knapp 45cm. Nach zwei Stunden angeln machten wir eine Pause um was zu essen und direkt nach der Pause schien ein größerer Trupp Refos vorbeizuziehen, denn erst hatte ich einen Aussteiger, dann konnte mein Kumpel eine der besagten Refos landen und dannach dann ich auch noch eine. Und nach 10 Minuten war der Spaß dann auch schon wieder vorbei. Alles in allem also gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

Gruß
Lasse

P.s.: Ich werde an den Wochenenden nicht mehr so oft mein Glück versuchen, denn bei den Anglermassen kommt man sich ja vor wie beim Heringsangeln in Kiel. Echt nicht mehr normal wie sich das in den letzten paar Jahren hier entwickelt hat.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Gestern wieder an meiner Lieblingsstelle in der Lübecker Bucht gewesen. Zu Hause bei Sonne und kurzärmlig losgefahren, am Wasser 5°C, bedeckt (später Nebel) und arschkalter Nordwind :c
Wir waren zu dritt, also ich, mein Sohn und ein Freund, der früher hier auch gepostet hat, dem es aber veleidet wurde 
Gefangen haben wir einen Dorsch kurz vor Schluß, ich hatte eine kleine Mefo kurz im Drill. Außerdem war noch ein Nachläufer. 
Aber es war ein schöner Nachmittag.
Nächster Versuch am Dienstag (wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten muß) und nächsten Samstag auf nach Langeland |jump:


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



atzencore schrieb:


> Heute meine erste maßige.. 68 cm und knapp 4 kg.. An der unterwarnow..




Petri ,Mann...

schöner Fisch...und das auf der Ecke...da wars doch bestimmt voll mit rus...Mitbürgern...die werden jetz alle auf Mefo,statt auf Barsch angeln|uhoh:

Petri allen Fängern!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> P.s.: Ich werde an den Wochenenden nicht mehr so oft mein Glück versuchen, denn bei den Anglermassen kommt man sich ja vor wie beim Heringsangeln in Kiel. Echt nicht mehr normal wie sich das in den letzten paar Jahren hier entwickelt hat.


Hi,

ich gehe schon lange nicht mehr am Weekend los.
Aber das war schon immer so an manchen Stränden.Schon als ich vor 15 Jahren meinen ersten Versuch auf Mefos gestartet habe warn die Strände am Weekend voll.Würde der Großteil aus normalen rücksichtsvollen Anglern bestehen ok.Bloss wenn man mal ehrlich ist sind viele Idioten die entweder total unfreundlich sind nichteinmal grüßen oder sie bedrängen einen und stellen sich direkt neben dich.Diese Entwicklung macht mir viel mehr Sorgen als die Menge an Anglern.Erst letztens wieder so einen ganz tollen Macker mit Sonnenbrille am Strand sitzen sehen.Ich gehe an ihm vorbei habe Augenkontakt grüße ihn und was macht er er ignoriert mich.Und das sind immer die gleichen Leute von ausserhalb sehr oft aus Hamburg echt zum kotzen.Bin kurz davor am Strand niemand mehr zu grüßen macht einfach kein Spaß wenn man da immer wieder mit solchen Spezis zu tun hat.Nicht alle von ausserhalb sind so aber das ist nicht das erste mal und es sind irgendwie fast immer Leute mit HH Nummernschild keine Ahnung wieso.Habe aber auch schon viele korrekte Leute kennengelernt natürlich auch aus HH es sind zum Glück nicht alle so.Will hier nichts verallgemeinern sind nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit denen ich aber leider nicht alleine stehe.Vielleicht sollten mal alle Küstenjungs die Elbe unsicher machen und sich da selber so ******* benehmen:q.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

konnte 2 schöne Exemplare am WE vor Fehmarn erwischen ... #6


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



HD4ever schrieb:


> konnte 2 schöne Exemplare am WE vor Fehmarn erwischen ... #6


Petri! #6


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,

das sieht gut aus! Petri!! Ich habe am Freitag einen sehr guten Fisch durch aufgebogenen Karabiner verloren (Materialfehler oder Karabiner nicht richtig geschlossen gewesen? - Keine Ahnung. Habe ich jedenfalls noch nie gehabt und mich natürlich tierisch geärgert). Eine Runde gedreht und noch einmal über die gleiche Stelle gefahren; wieder ein guter Biss. Diesmal hat es geklappt und ich konnte eine 78er verhaften die jedoch noch ziemlich schlank war und deshalb wieder schwimmen durfte. Danach ging nix mehr und ansonsten war es auch ziemlich mau.

Wie wurde denn bei Euch insgesamt so gefangen?


----------



## atzencore

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Petri ,Mann...
> 
> schöner Fisch...und das auf der Ecke...da wars doch bestimmt voll mit rus...Mitbürgern...die werden jetz alle auf Mefo,statt auf Barsch angeln|uhoh:
> 
> Petri allen Fängern!!!!!!!!:vik:



Jupp, waren 3 ......... Dabei und ham gestaunt..  waren aber sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Mein Wochenende ist auch gelaufen. Insgesamt 11 Stunden im Wasser ohne irgendwelche Kontakte. :c

Den genauen Bericht gibt`s auf der unten stehenden Homepage im Blog...


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heute westlich von rostock von 6.45-9.00uhr.
sehr schwierig zu angeln! 1-1,5m wellen zeitweise, doller nord-west wind und sehr trübes wasser..
1 mal 52er doch noch verhaftet.

*10564*


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

heute von 9 bis 18 con der Flensburger innenförde bis zur geltinger bucht geschleppt.nix. ey als hätt ich ******** am haken.ich könnt so kotzen.....alles probiert von 1m bis 10m gefischt... garnix....ich muss es mir mit Petrus echt verscherzt haben.naja 15tage hab ich noch dann geht wieder uni los....


----------



## Norgeguide

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Tach Leude,
zurück vom TDM in Neustadt.
Wir waren mit 7 Anglern vor Ort.
Angefangen haben wir Sonnabend  in Dahmeshöved.Insgesamt 15 Blechwerfer,5 Fusselfischer,3Kajaks,2 Bellys und 6 Schleppboote, da war richtig Verkehr.
Von 14.00 bis 20.30 gefischt. Ausser 3 kleinen Dorschen keinen Kontakt. Der Witz dabei, wir fischten von dem großen Riff aus ins offene Meer hinein ( Wattstrecke ca. 80m). Beim zurückgehen hatte ich vor mir in 60cm tiefen Wasser einen Strudel und konnte eine 50er Forelle bei der Flucht beobachten.Sonst aber keine Silber gesehen.
Sonntag morgen um 03.30 Uhr raus und ab zum Weißenhaus.
Bereits 10 Angler vor. Wir durch bis zur zweiten Spitze.
Ingesamt 4 Kontakte aber kein Fisch an Land bekommen. Als es hell wurde konnte ich 25 Angler und ein Boot zählen. Ich habe von einer 60er gehört, habe sie aber nicht gesehen. Leicht auflandiger Wind aus N-W und leichte Wellen, alles im Rahmen. Um 09.00 aufgehört und eingepackt wie viele andere auch.Wir hatten zum Glück dicke Sachen mit den es war A... Kalt. Sonnabend hatten wir erst ab halb fünf Sonne, sonst sehr zäher Hochnebel.
Nächstes Jahr sind wir aber wieder vor Ort.
Gruß Norgeguide#h


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



HD4ever schrieb:


> konnte 2 schöne Exemplare am WE vor Fehmarn erwischen ... #6



Hallo Jörg,
dazu brauche ich ja wohl nichts sagen außer:vik:.
Ich komme leider erst wieder los, wenn bei Roman ein Platz auf dem Boot frei ist. Viel Erfolg weiterhin.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> naja 15tage hab ich noch dann geht wieder uni los....



Ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, wieso du soviel Zeit hast. Du bist ja fast täglich am Wasser. So ein Studentleben ist schon eine chillige Angelegenheit 
Was studierst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Hardcorerer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Tach Leude,
> zurück vom TDM in Neustadt.
> Wir waren mit 7 Anglern vor Ort.
> Angefangen haben wir Sonnabend  in Dahmeshöved.Insgesamt 15 Blechwerfer,5 Fusselfischer,3Kajaks,2 Bellys und 6 Schleppboote, da war richtig Verkehr.
> Von 14.00 bis 20.30 gefischt. Ausser 3 kleinen Dorschen keinen Kontakt. Der Witz dabei, wir fischten von dem großen Riff aus ins offene Meer hinein ( Wattstrecke ca. 80m). Beim zurückgehen hatte ich vor mir in 60cm tiefen Wasser einen Strudel und konnte eine 50er Forelle bei der Flucht beobachten.Sonst aber keine Silber gesehen.
> Sonntag morgen um 03.30 Uhr raus und ab zum Weißenhaus.
> Bereits 10 Angler vor. Wir durch bis zur zweiten Spitze.
> Ingesamt 4 Kontakte aber kein Fisch an Land bekommen. Als es hell wurde konnte ich 25 Angler und ein Boot zählen. Ich habe von einer 60er gehört, habe sie aber nicht gesehen. Leicht auflandiger Wind aus N-W und leichte Wellen, alles im Rahmen. Um 09.00 aufgehört und eingepackt wie viele andere auch.Wir hatten zum Glück dicke Sachen mit den es war A... Kalt. Sonnabend hatten wir erst ab halb fünf Sonne, sonst sehr zäher Hochnebel.
> Nächstes Jahr sind wir aber wieder vor Ort.
> Gruß Norgeguide#h



Na mensch dahmeshöved war ich ich zu dem zeitpunkt....also ich war einer  der blechwerfer.....der mit dem loich in der wathose.......Ja war  ordentlich betrieb...außerdem als ich da wech gefahren bin kahm auch  noch einer mit nem kajak ..der ist aber gleich wieder umgedreht.


----------



## fetti05

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich will nächste Woche mal wieder los!!!!!
Hoffentlich kann ich nach über 2 Jahren ohne Rute in der Hand etwas positives mitteilen.
Morgen erstmal los, neue Drillinge und Geflochtene Schnur besorgen.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moinsen, heute (25.03.2012) von 7.00 - 11.30 Uhr in der Wismarbucht gefischt, ich konnte eine kleine Süsse aus der Kinderstube verhaften, danach gings nach Hause zur Mama, 
von 15.00 - 20.00 Uhr sind wir wieder auf Tour gewesen, der Wind kam schwach aus Nord, beim reinlaufen noch Flachwasser gehabt, in kürzester Zeit hatte wir auflaufendes Wasser, bis zu den Brustwarzen und ein Stück drüber weg gestanden, beide hatten wir uns nen nassen Axxxx geholt und das alles für gar nix, 
in diesem Sinne weitermachen und reingehauen...


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Barosz schrieb:


> Ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, wieso du soviel Zeit hast. Du bist ja fast täglich am Wasser. So ein Studentleben ist schon eine chillige Angelegenheit
> Was studierst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?



oh ja!!! Student sein is echt die beste Zeit im Leben. ich studier Agrobiotechnology in Gießen.bin auch seit Anfang März mit ein oder zwei Tagen ausnahme jeden Tag am Wasser gewesen. und hab leider bis jetzt erst 10 erwischt. und die Größte hatte auch nur 56cm.hab mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erhofft. aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was gescheites.Wassertemperatur war heut Nachmittag bereits 8grad.halte euch aufm laufenden... Gruss und Petri


----------



## Fischerman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Heute von 14-18 Uhr bei tollem Wetter (Anglerwetter|supergri)
Nienhagener Strand unsicher gemacht aber leider keinen Kontakt bekommen. 
Wasser war recht Trübe mit gut Wellen aus Nord/West die auch mal meine Wathose von Innen sehen durften #q
Wäre ich noch trocken gewesen hät ich nen Tollen Sonnenuntergang erlebt aber mir wurd es einfach zu kalt im Nassen Nierenbereich |kopfkrat.

Ein Kollege wollt noch open End machen............kam da noch was ?


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

hey fischerman.
bin morgens dort gewesen. bei nebelbrühe,kalt und wellen..52er mefo.
blätter ne seite zurück


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Fischerman schrieb:


> Heute von 14-18 Uhr bei tollem Wetter (Anglerwetter|supergri)
> Nienhagener Strand unsicher gemacht aber leider keinen Kontakt bekommen.
> Wasser war recht Trübe mit gut Wellen aus Nord/West die auch mal meine Wathose von Innen sehen durften #q
> Wäre ich noch trocken gewesen hät ich nen Tollen Sonnenuntergang erlebt aber mir wurd es einfach zu kalt im Nassen Nierenbereich |kopfkrat.
> 
> Ein Kollege wollt noch open End machen............kam da noch was ?



Der Kollege (ich) hat bis zur Dämmerung durchgehalten = trotzdem Nullnummer.

Verstärkung durch Observer plus Begleitung erhalten. Er hat nen Hering gerissen :q . Das sah vom weitem so aus. War ne kleine Trutte und danach noch nen lütten Dorsch.

Jetzt reichts, 3 Nullnummern. Beim nächsten mal knallts.

MFG #h


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Sonnabend nachmittags  Westkküste  Fehmarn mit 4  Leuten  glatte  Nullnummer  :::das  einziges was  es  gab  war  Nebel  Nebel  Nebel .Dann  nochmal  nen  Stop Heiligenhafen gemacht...auch dort gab es nur Nebel.
Heute nachmittags  dann mal nach  Jahren  WH  angesteuert, strahlender Sonnenschein anlandiger Wind  der  Stärke 2-3   aber auch dort  null.

Wenn da  mal  nicht  der  Hering oder Seeringler weiter  draussen  zu sehr  gelockt  hat und  die  Trutten gerad  ne  Blechdiät  halten.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich war heute (also gestern) auch nochmal für zwei Stunden los. Ergebnis: Saubere Nullnummer. Naja vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Lasse

P.s.: Bei uns fangen die Seeringler an zu schwärmen, also denke ich das es in anderen Gegenden ähnlich sein wird.


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hey Mefo-Freunde,
am Samstag gehts nach Dänmark zum Mefo-Angeln. Habt jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tipps?
Sollte ich die flachen Bereiche abfischen oder doch tieferes Wasser suchen? Und welche Farbe ist derzeit der Renner? 
Hab ja nur eine Woche Zeit ne Mefo an die Angel zu bekommen.

War jemand auch mal die Tage in DK? Da kann ja alles ganz anders sein.

Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Moe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War zwischen Donnerstag Abend und Sonntag Abend  etwa 20 Stunden am Wasser, rund um Kiel... Außer einem Nachläufer (~50cm) gab es nichts... Die anderen Angler die ich gesprochen habe haben auch keine MeFo zu sehen bekommen...
Nächstes mal wieder :vik:


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Sonnabend nachmittags Westkküste Fehmarn mit 4 Leuten glatte Nullnummer :::das einziges was es gab war Nebel Nebel Nebel .Dann nochmal nen Stop Heiligenhafen gemacht...auch dort gab es nur Nebel.
> Heute nachmittags dann mal nach Jahren WH angesteuert, strahlender Sonnenschein anlandiger Wind der Stärke 2-3 aber auch dort null.
> 
> Wenn da mal nicht der Hering oder Seeringler weiter draussen zu sehr gelockt hat und die Trutten gerad ne Blechdiät halten.


 

...was im Hafen geht,geht sicher auch bei den Mefos..versuch es doch mal mit drop shot:q
Bis zum 16.5.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wolfgang , wenn  ich die  erste Mefo  geshotet  habe wird  das  hier  umgehend  gepostet.Nur dann haste  nen  Problem...da  verlierst DU  dann den  Glauben ans  Angeln .   ;-)

Lg  Rene'


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Barosz schrieb:


> Hey Mefo-Freunde,
> am Samstag gehts nach Dänmark zum Mefo-Angeln. Habt jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tipps?
> Sollte ich die flachen Bereiche abfischen oder doch tieferes Wasser suchen? Und welche Farbe ist derzeit der Renner?
> Hab ja nur eine Woche Zeit ne Mefo an die Angel zu bekommen.
> 
> War jemand auch mal die Tage in DK? Da kann ja alles ganz anders sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin #h



Wo soll es denn hingehen in DK?? 

Meine erfahrung nach zumindest nach den letzten 2 mal zu urteilen sind die mefos recht dicht am Ufer kommt natürlich auch auf den Hotspot an da wo ich fische hatte ich die Bisse im 10m bereich gehabt kann natürlich von strand zu strand anders sein ....  gruß und viel erfolg  ...


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ok seit dem letzen erfolg am 15.3 war ich 6 mal im kieler raum unterwegs, ohne einen fisch zu sehen... ! nicht nur mir ging es so, sondern auch allen anderen die ich traf! insgesammt waren das gut 26,5 Stunden am wasser, uhi wenigstens mal ne trutte beim nachbarn, morgen probier ichs nocheinmal langsam muss mal wieder was kommen !!

achja netze hab ich wohl genug gesehen und auch mal die eine oder andere untermaßige...
und noch ein nachtrag ! mir is auch aufgefallen, dass es selbst am wochenende immer weniger angler an den mir bekannten stellen werden? 
wat mach ich falsch ?


----------



## ChrisinSchweden

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Servus miteinander,

erstmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle und interessant hier die Beiträge zu lesen!
Bin Student in Schweden (Skone) und möchte nun endlich die Gelegenheit nutzen mal das Meeresforellen-Angeln zu erlernen.
Habe am Wochenende vor die Gegend um Ystad zu erkunden, vorraussichtlich im Bereich "Englische Brücke" und "Ales Stenar".
Hat dieses Jahr dort schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir noch gute Ratschläge geben?

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße aus dem Norden!

Chris


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Es heißt Meerforelle. Soviel kann ich dir schon mal sagen, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Mein Wochenende ist auch gelaufen. Insgesamt 11 Stunden im Wasser ohne irgendwelche Kontakte. :c


 
Warum soll es Dir besser gehen als anderen :c:c !


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern abend auch noch mal ein paar Stunden los. Ergebnis war ne 50er. Fast zeitgleich hat neben mir auch noch ein Kollege zugeschlagen, ebenfalls geschätzte 50.
Heute dafür nix ausser kalte und nasse Füße.#c


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Mein Wochenende ist auch gelaufen. Insgesamt 11 Stunden im Wasser ohne irgendwelche Kontakte. :c


 
Möönsch Ossi, ... kuckst Du 

Nachmeldung vom Samstag,
Was: 1x Silber, 50 cm 
Wo: Ossi´s Lieblingsplatz
Bei Nebelwetter und Seewind gab es von Zeit zu Zeit vorsichtige Kontakte, von denen dann am Nachmittag auch endlich einer bis zum Kescher hängen blieb. 

In den Beisspausen gab es genug Gelegenheit sich mit anderen Infizierten auszutauschen. |bla:
Grüße #h an: trethupe, Mefohunter, Ossi und seinen Kollegen.

Kurz vor Schluß haben der Mefohunter und ich noch ein bischen gefachsimpelt und "nebenbei" gefischt. Prompt wurden wir durch einen Biss kurz vor unseren Füssen daran erinnert, weshalb wir dort im Wasser standen. Nach ein paar kräftigen Kopfstößen, war sie wieder frei. Wir haben´s locker genommen und uns gefreut, das Fisch am Platz war.
Das gab noch mal einen guten Motivationsschub.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Viehmann

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hat jemand Mefos in der nähe Strande oder Kieler Förde gefangen ??
Gruß Hauke


----------



## Wakkabound

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War am We auf Rügen. Geschätzte 10.000 Würfe - nix, nix und nochmal nix... Samstag früh an einem der Hotspots bei einer Pension frage ich einen Kollegen, ob er schon eine hat. Schüttelt den Kopf - ich frag seit wann er´s schon probiert? Antwort: seit Montag! Also eine Woche lang nix. Verdammte Axt, hat das demotiviert! Hab´s trotzdem probiert - 5h nix.
Alle Stellen abgeklappert, Steine, Sand, tiefes Wasser, flaches Wasser - nix. Keiner was. Wetter war aber auch grauslig - Wasser 4,2°C Luft 5°C und straffer Nordwind mit ultradichtem Nebel. Bin sicher nicht weichgespült, aber so macht das keinen Spaß.... vor allem nich, wenn de danach noch im Zelt nächtigen musst. #q 
Werde die Wassertemperaturen beobachten und in ein, zwei Wochen noch mal angreifen wenn das Wetter besser ist.

Allen Petri heil!


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Und genau das hält mich momentan auch noch von Rügen ab, das Waser ist einfach noch zu kalt....


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



pohlk schrieb:


> Und genau das hält mich momentan auch noch von Rügen ab, das Waser ist einfach noch zu kalt....


 
Dat kann man so nich sagen..War am WE auf der Insel Kein Nachläufer,kein Biss...Kumpel hatte nen Nachläufer, ca 60cm...sonst auch nix. Wetter war grenzwertig inclusive Vollbad:m
Dann steigt auf dem nächsten Riff jemand ins Wasser,erster Wurf Peng... Fisch!|kopfkrat Waren 2 nette freaks und hatten schon mehrmals Erfolg an dem Tag...Am Sontag trafen wir dann niemanden der was hatte..


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

sooo... 7ter ''leerer'' angeltag in folge an der kieler küste ! echt demotivierend aber irgendwann hauts auch hier mal wieder rein :vik: achja wieder niemanden mit fisch gesehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Timstah

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern Vormittag mal in Neustadt an der Klinik. War dort von ca 0700 bis 1200 und nüscht. Wind kam leicht aus West Nord-West und das Wasser war zuerst spiegelglatt. Gegen mittag wurde es ein welliger. Es war aber nichts da. kein Anfasser, kein Nachläufer, nichts. Hab danach noch kurz mit einem geschnackt der aus Pelzerhaken kam, da soll es genauso gewesen sein. Sierksdorf Steilküste soll auch nichts laufen haben ich schon aus mehreren Ecken gehört. Was ist bloß los? Naja, auf den Hering warten bis der dichter kommt.

Grüße


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Möönsch Ossi, ... kuckst Du
> 
> Nachmeldung vom Samstag,
> Was: 1x Silber, 50 cm
> Wo: Ossi´s Lieblingsplatz
> Bei Nebelwetter und Seewind gab es von Zeit zu Zeit vorsichtige Kontakte, von denen dann am Nachmittag auch endlich einer bis zum Kescher hängen blieb.
> 
> In den Beisspausen gab es genug Gelegenheit sich mit anderen Infizierten auszutauschen. |bla:
> Grüße #h an: trethupe, Mefohunter, Ossi und seinen Kollegen.
> 
> Kurz vor Schluß haben der Mefohunter und ich noch ein bischen gefachsimpelt und "nebenbei" gefischt. Prompt wurden wir durch einen Biss kurz vor unseren Füssen daran erinnert, weshalb wir dort im Wasser standen. Nach ein paar kräftigen Kopfstößen, war sie wieder frei. Wir haben´s locker genommen und uns gefreut, das Fisch am Platz war.
> Das gab noch mal einen guten Motivationsschub.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Tja da hab ich noch einen ....... 
Besagter Arbeitskollege hat, nachdem du gerade weg warst, eine 57-er gefangen. Wir haben dann noch ein paar nette Worte ausgetauscht. Vielen Dank auch dafür, denn auch das macht eine guten Törn aus.  #6
Und ganz nebenbei hatte mein Begleiter noch 2 gute Mefos im Drill, die sich leider nach einigen Saltos etwa 5-10 m vor der Rutenspitze, wieder verabschiedeten. Beides waren Fische von knapp ü 60! #6
Zwischenzeitlich war es schon seeehr neblig, so das wir kaum noch das etwa 80 m hinter uns liegende Ufer erkennen konnten. #d
Und die Köderfarbe? |kopfkrat
Rot/schwarz war´s nicht, auch kein blau/silber oder grün/silber. #d
Gelb oder orange war auch nicht mit dabei. 
Mehr Infos kann ich leider nicht geben. 

Fisch war also definitiv da und nicht nur Grönländer. #6

In diesem Sinne,

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Ich war gestern und heute für jeweils 3 Stunden zum Küstenspinnfischen bei uns vor Zingst los!

Gestern ging überhaupt nichts, nicht die kleinste Fischaktivität war auszumachen! 

Heute waren im Prinzip die gleichen Bedingungen, doch bereits nach 10 Minuten Angeln, konnte ich die erste Meerforelle hinter meinem Blinker herflitzen sehen, leider drehte sie etwa 5m vor mir ab |uhoh: ... trotzdem war ich aber erstmal darüber erfreut, das die Mefos da und aktiv sind!:q

Etwa eine halbe Stunde später, als ich gerade so ein wenig in Gedanken versunken vor mit herkurbelte, gabs plötzlich einen kurzen, aber harten Ruck in der Rute ... doch das war leider auch schon alles, da hatte eine Meerforelle nur mal kurz "angefasst"! :q

Dann tat sich über eine Stunde garnichts mehr ... plötzlich sah ich eine Meerforelle hinter dem Blinker herschwimmen |bigeyes ... kurzer Spinnstopp ... und "beng", sie hing!
Keine 10m von mir entfernt, tobte die Meerforelle, die ich auf etwa 50-55cm schätzte, wie wild umher ... hoffentlich bleibt der Blinker bei dem Getobe hängen, dachte ich so bei mir! Und da sie keinerlei Anstalten zu einer Flucht machte, sondern nur weiterhin vor mir ihren "wilden Tanz" aufführte entschied ich mich dafür: Nix wie rein in den Kescher mit ihr, soll sie darin weitertoben! Also griff ich zum Kescher und zog den immer noch umsichschlagenden Fisch zum Kescher ... tja, und keine 5cm vor dem Kescherbügel, kam mir dann der Blinker entgegengesaußt, :c ich war kurz davor, mit dem Kescher in der Hand, hinter ihr herzutauchen! 
War ich sauer :r... vor allem ist mir das vor einer Woche, bei einem noch größeren Fisch schonmal passiert!#q 

Aber so ist nun mal das Angeln, mal gewinnt der Angler und mal der Fisch und das ist auch gut so!!!:m

Die verbleibende Zeit tat sich dann leider nichts mehr! #d

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bgolli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Hallo Heiko,

toller Bericht - bist wohl schon für nächsten Dienstag am trainieren ;-)

Freue mich schon riesig auf die ganze Truppe - hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!

Viele Grüsse

Björn


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,

einen Fisch gab es am Sonntag in Sierksdorf mindestens;

eine 49er vom Kajak aus geschleppt.

Gruß OA.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



bgolli schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> toller Bericht - bist wohl schon für nächsten Dienstag am trainieren ;-)
> 
> Freue mich schon riesig auf die ganze Truppe - hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> 
> Björn


 
Hallo Björn|wavey:,

auf den Tag freue ich mich auch schon sehr ... wird bestimmt lustig ... so ein Haufen "verrückter Angler", die an dem Tag gemeinsam losziehen!:q #6

Und wie ich unseren Olaf kenne, wird er vor lauter Vorfreude, schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit nicht mehr schlafen können!?:q :m :q

Übrigends habe ich vom 1.4. bis zum 6.4. Urlaub bekommen und auch von meiner Frau grünes Licht erhalten:vik:, da werde ich mit meinem bayrischen Angelfreund Alex 6 Tage durchangeln!:vik: Wenn Du willst, kannst Du Dich gern mit anschließen!:q Ab wann bist Du denn hier?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wo:Mecklenburger Bucht

Wann:SA.24.03.12-DI.27.03.12

SA von 0600 Uhr-1200 Uhr
        SO von 1400 Uhr-1930 Uhr
        MO von 1500 Uhr-2000 Uhr
        Di   von 0700 Uhr-1130 Uhr

Was:1x Aussteiger,1x untermaßig released

Womit: Snaps 20g Perlmutweiss

Nächstes WE gehts weiter!|wavey:


----------



## twosix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin,
war eben noch kurz in Börgerende, hatte eine ~40er Mefo gegen 19.15uhr. Die anderen Angler, geschätzte 10 Mann, fingen in der Zeit nichts..


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Björn|wavey:,
> 
> auf den Tag freue ich mich auch schon sehr ... wird bestimmt lustig ... so ein Haufen "verrückter Angler", die an dem Tag gemeinsam losziehen!:q #6
> 
> Und wie ich unseren Olaf kenne, wird er vor lauter Vorfreude, schon seit 'ner Ewigkeit nicht mehr schlafen können!?:q :m :q
> 
> Übrigends habe ich vom 1.4. bis zum 6.4. Urlaub bekommen und auch von meiner Frau grünes Licht erhalten:vik:, da werde ich mit meinem bayrischen Angelfreund Alex 6 Tage durchangeln!:vik: Wenn Du willst, kannst Du Dich gern mit anschließen!:q Ab wann bist Du denn hier?
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
kann ich mih auch mal nen tag anschliessen

gruss mathias


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



pohlk schrieb:


> Und genau das hält mich momentan auch noch von Rügen ab, das Waser ist einfach noch zu kalt....



so kalt kann es nicht sein, wenn die ersten alulatten schon gefangen werden,,|uhoh:


----------



## Immer Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin zusammen,

langsam beschleicht mich ein seltsames Gefühl. Wir haben *März 2012*. Eure Fangmeldungen der letzten 3-4 Jahre haben hier nicht´s zu suchen #d  ( :m )
Ich habe jetzt seit Montag letzter Woche Ostholsteins Nord-, West- und Ostküste beangelt. Wind auflandig, gute Welle, Wasser klar bis leicht getrübt, aber nüscht. Ablandiger Wind nahezu Ententeich auch nüscht. Heute Fehmarn´s Westküste bei perfektem Westwind (3-4 Bft) runter geangelt und wieder meinem Nickname alle Ehre gemacht. #q Alle Angler, die ich in den letzten Tagen traf (das waren etliche), hatten ebenfalls seit Tagen auch nix. Das man mal einige Tage schneidert ist ok, aber so viele!? #c Auffällig ist auch, dass kein Leben in Ufernähe zu sehen ist. Weder Garnelen, Stichlinge, noch Würmer. Auch null Vogelaktivität wie Möwen u.ä. Heute Nachmittag habe ich meinen ersten Kleinfisch"schwarm", vermutlich Tobse (25-30 Stk), gesehen seit 8 Tagen!!! 
Das die Ringler schwärmen, mag für die Hohwachterbucht gelten, aber etwas nördlich davon sind wir scheinbar noch Wochen von entfernt. Normal ist das nicht und viele andere einheimische Angler verstehen die Welt auch nicht mehr so ganz. Obwohl das Wasser hat trotz der herrlichen Sonnentage immer noch nur bummelige 4-5°C, optimale Wassertemperaturen sind das auch nicht gerade.  
Mein 1. Mefo-Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende zu und ich kann nur noch abends an die Ostsee. Wenn das so weiter geht, verpasse ich diese Woche aber auch nichts mehr. Mitte April auf Langeland wird es dann bestimmt besser.

Sonst verbleibe ich wie ...

Immer Schneider


----------



## bgolli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Heiko: Werde Freitag Abend mit der Family anreisen.
Wir bleiben dann bis Osterdienstag. - Ob ich jeden Tag los darf ...?

Björn


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Immer Schneider schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> langsam beschleicht mich ein seltsames Gefühl. Wir haben *März 2012*. Eure Fangmeldungen der letzten 3-4 Jahre haben hier nicht´s zu suchen #d  ( :m )
> Ich habe jetzt seit Montag letzter Woche Ostholsteins Nord-, West- und Ostküste beangelt. Wind auflandig, gute Welle, Wasser klar bis leicht getrübt, aber nüscht. Ablandiger Wind nahezu Ententeich auch nüscht. Heute Fehmarn´s Westküste bei perfektem Westwind (3-4 Bft) runter geangelt und wieder meinem Nickname alle Ehre gemacht. #q Alle Angler, die ich in den letzten Tagen traf (das waren etliche), hatten ebenfalls seit Tagen auch nix. Das man mal einige Tage schneidert ist ok, aber so viele!? #c Auffällig ist auch, dass kein Leben in Ufernähe zu sehen ist. Weder Garnelen, Stichlinge, noch Würmer. Auch null Vogelaktivität wie Möwen u.ä. Heute Nachmittag habe ich meinen ersten Kleinfisch"schwarm", vermutlich Tobse (25-30 Stk), gesehen seit 8 Tagen!!!
> Das die Ringler schwärmen, mag für die Hohwachterbucht gelten, aber etwas nördlich davon sind wir scheinbar noch Wochen von entfernt. Normal ist das nicht und viele andere einheimische Angler verstehen die Welt auch nicht mehr so ganz. Obwohl das Wasser hat trotz der herrlichen Sonnentage immer noch nur bummelige 4-5°C, optimale Wassertemperaturen sind das auch nicht gerade.
> Mein 1. Mefo-Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende zu und ich kann nur noch abends an die Ostsee. Wenn das so weiter geht, verpasse ich diese Woche aber auch nichts mehr. Mitte April auf Langeland wird es dann bestimmt besser.
> 
> Sonst verbleibe ich wie ...
> 
> Immer Schneider


das ist dieses jahr wirklich anders wie die letzten jahre, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
war die tage auch öfters unterwegs und habe auch noch nie so wenig kleinfische gesehen wie dieses jahr...
mefos halten sich auch sehr zurück bei uns und sind eher klein als das was man wirklich haben will 
aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt #6

*ein dickes petri euch allen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:vik:


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Was geilen sich einige Leute an meiner Bemerkung auf???

Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass mir das Wasser dort noch zu kalt ist.
Und wenn Ihr alle fangt, dann freut Euch doch und seit noch viel mehr zufrieden das ein Angler weniger am Wasser steht.

Und Janko: 

Dein Augenrollen lass mal lieber stecken. Wenn Dir die Meinungen anderer nicht passen, dann melde Dich lieber in keinem Forum mehr an.
Das soll nämlich öfter vorkommen, dass Leute eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge haben.

MFG
Karsten


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

War gestern los,leider nichts


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> das ist dieses jahr wirklich anders wie die letzten jahre, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> war die tage auch öfters unterwegs und habe auch noch nie so wenig kleinfische gesehen wie dieses jahr...
> mefos halten sich auch sehr zurück bei uns und sind eher klein als das was man wirklich haben will
> aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt #6
> 
> *ein dickes petri euch allen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:vik:


Hi,

bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.Wenig Masse dafür gute Fische dabei.Hatte dies Jahr wenig Grönis dafür schon eine 67er und eine 70er bei meinen Kollegen sieht es ähnlich aus jeder hat seinen guten Fisch gefangen.Aber halt nicht die Mengen Grönis die man sons immer dabei hatte.Aber da kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.Wenig Masse dafür gute Fische dabei.Hatte dies Jahr wenig Grönis dafür schon eine 67er und eine 70er bei meinen Kollegen sieht es ähnlich aus jeder hat seinen guten Fisch gefangen.Aber halt nicht die Mengen Grönis die man sons immer dabei hatte.Aber da kann ich gut mit leben.


wir fangen hier auch sehr häufig, aber halt 95% untermaß 
macht trotzdem spaß |rolleyes
und die richtig dicken hatten wir bis jetzt auch nur vom belly im januar!
aber das wird schon alles noch rocken, da bin ich mir sicher wenn der wind es endlich mal zulassen würde


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



janko schrieb:


> so kalt kann es nicht sein, wenn die ersten alulatten schon gefangen werden,,|uhoh:



Von wo wurden die denn gemeldet? Oder haste selber schon welche gefangen?|kopfkrat


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Im Moment scheint das wie Verhext war letzten Freitag und Samstag los nicht einen Anfasser keinen Nachläufer und das nicht nur bei meinem Kollegen und mir .War bei allen mit denen ich gesprochen habe das gleiche Trauerspiel, dabei haben sie am Freitag ständig in Wurfweite gebuggelt und Tobbse hab ich auch gesehen.An der Wassertemp. denke ich liegt es nicht denn ich habe in der Woche davor an der selben Stelle 6 Fische gefangen(1x52 und 5x <45)


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Moin moin,
bei mir ist das dieses Jahr auch alles etwas komisch.;+ Zwar stimmt die Wassertemperatur hier bei uns und über zu wenig Nahrung m Wasser kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren aber die Fänge sind trotzdem nicht so doll was die Mefos angeht. Dafür haben ich und meine Kollegen noch nie so viele Refos wie in diesem Jahr gefangen. Es ist zwar nicht ungewöhnlich, da mein Lieblingsstrand für seine guten Stealheads bekannt ist aber normalerweise kommen auf jede Stealhead im Schnitt mindestes 5 Mefos und dieses Jahr ist es bei uns komplett umgekehrt. Echt komisch und ich habe keinen Plan woran das liegt.|kopfkrat Fisch ist zwar Fisch aber Mefos wären mir persönlich dann doch etwas lieber. Naja mal sehen was sich anfang April so tut, denn da habe ich noch ein paar Tage frei.

Gruß
Lasse#h

P.s.: Das mit den Hornis würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht wirklich glauben.|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Das mit den hornis stimmt auch nicht am weekend war absolutes horni wetter und es hat nicht ein einsigen  biss gegeben 
das zum thema horni 
wenn die da würden würden die auf alles beißen


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.war auch sehr überrascht.heute zwei schöne fische an der fliegenrute verloren.


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

yo beim 8ten mal los hats heut geklappt, leider untermaß sie schwimmt wieder aber der beweis, dass fisch da ist wars für mich


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

"mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.war auch sehr  überrascht..."

@DavidsFishing: Komisch, der eine klagt über zu kaltes Wasser und du gehst schon baden... 

Hatte gestern in der FL Förde auch mal wieder die Ehre, 2 Silberdamen an meiner Fliegenrute zum Tanze bitten zu dürfen. Eine dritte hat nur kurz an der Wurmfliege genascht...

Petri weiterhin, bzw. viel Erfolg


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.war auch sehr überrascht.



Hornis im März ? |kopfkrat ... also, ich glaube, ihr trinkt Euch da die Grönländer schön, ihr Hochschläfer 

Dann wirds wohl Zeit, die Multenfussel zu binden ...


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@grönländer  
ja ganz soweit is es noch nicht. wobei ich morgen wohl eher den Kite auspacken werden  hier hats ja schon 8,5grad also ab ans oder ins Wasser!!!!!Morgen solls wieder 6Bft von WNW geben also beste Bedingungen fürs Angeln und Kiten......


Das mit dem Horni is echt mein ernst.....dacht auch ich seh nicht richtig....der war vielleicht 30cm lang....echt seltsam....Haben andere ähnlich Erfahrung gemacht?????

Gruß und Petri


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.



Du warst also bei diesen Temperaturen SCHWIMMEN und der Horni ist hinterher? 

Wars vielleicht ein verwirrtes Weibchen ? #c

Wollte bestimmt nur ein bisschen schnäbeln.

Merkwürdig, was es alles gibt.

Sorry für offtopic, Fänge gibts ja nicht zu posten.

MFG #h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.war auch sehr überrascht.QUOTE]
> 
> Einem guten Freund von mir ist es ähnlich ergangen, er hatte in der letzten Woche ne schöne Alulatte am Haken, ist sicherlich noch Altbestand und hat nichts mit der Hornfischinvasion zu tun.
> Aber wer weiss, mit der Klimaverschiebung ist alles möglich, Massen von Alus im März und demnächst keimen Kokosnüsse an unseren Stränden , reingehauen...


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Du warst also bei diesen Temperaturen SCHWIMMEN und der Horni ist hinterher?
> 
> Wars vielleicht ein verwirrtes Weibchen ? #c
> 
> Wollte bestimmt nur ein bisschen schnäbeln.
> 
> Merkwürdig, was es alles gibt.
> 
> Sorry für offtopic, Fänge gibts ja nicht zu posten.
> 
> MFG #h



Hey mein Bruder und ich sind an heiligabend ne Runde schwimmen gegangen.was letzt endlich in nen rettungseinsatz geendet hat.nicht das uns was passiert war aber ein Anwohner hat allen ernstes die Feuerwehr gerufen.dümmer Weise sind wir aber schon ausm Wasser gewesen und sind die 200m  nachhause gerannt,da sau kalt, und plötzlich war alles  voller blaulicht und zwei rettungsboote sind am Wasser rum gegurkt.bin dann zu den leuten und hab die Sache auf aufgeklärt.....war echt gut.....bestimmt 30mann vor Ort.der Anwohner meinte da waren zwei Taucher im Wasser die plötzlich verschwunden waren......am Ende haben die Feuerwehrleute auch gelacht.....gibt halt nicht viel dumme die bei solchen Temperaturen ne Runde schwimmen gehen....und trotzdem is mir gestern ein horni HINTER DEM BLINKER HER GESCHWOMMEN.......


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Aber wer weiss, mit der Klimaverschiebung ist alles möglich, Massen von Alus im März und demnächst keimen Kokosnüsse an unseren Stränden , reingehauen...



|good:

Haha sehr geil... und dann fangen wir bald echte Marline und Tunas hier... 

Naja wenn der Wind wieder nachlässt werde ich auch wieder mein Glück versuchen.

Petri an alle.#h


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> DavidsFishin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.war auch sehr überrascht.QUOTE]
> 
> Einem guten Freund von mir ist es ähnlich ergangen, er hatte in der letzten Woche ne schöne Alulatte am Haken, ist sicherlich noch Altbestand und hat nichts mit der Hornfischinvasion zu tun.
> Aber wer weiss, mit der Klimaverschiebung ist alles möglich, Massen von Alus im März und demnächst keimen Kokosnüsse an unseren Stränden , reingehauen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann gibt es umsonst Drinks am Strand, vielleicht noch zehn Jahre hin. Sry für das OT Gefasel. Am WE wird angegriffen, obwohl die Fänge ja zu wünschen übrig lassen. Vielleicht stimmt das kältere Wetter die Mefos ja etwas beißfreudiger.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Das mit den Hornfischen im März, glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe.|kopfkrat Kann es sein das ein Tobiasfisch hinter eurem Blinker her war ?


----------



## FischFan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@hansen f.
Sehr wahrscheinlich Sandaal (große Sorte) !
Hatte ich letztes jahr im Herbst einige von in Ebeltoft. Die waren korrekt gehakt am Drilling hinterm MeFo-Blinker..


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Bei uns sieht man neben den Tobiasfischen auch wieder mehr große Sandaale. Ich gehe auch davon aus, das es einer von den Burschen war


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht man neben den Tobiasfischen auch wieder mehr große Sandaale. Ich gehe auch davon aus, das es einer von den Burschen war



den unterschied musst du mir mal erklären 


edit: erledigt. wikipedia hat geholfen: "Der Tobiasfisch (Ammodytes tobianus), oft auch als Kleiner Sandaal bezeichnet, ..."
großer sansaal wird bis zu 40cm. tobse bis max 20cm


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

ich bin zwar kein ichthyologe aber war mir ziemlich sicher das es ein hornhecht war....


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

vielleicht wars ja einfach ein einzelner versprengter. oder einer, der es nicht abwarten kann|rolleyes

oder was ganz anderes?? dieser kollege hier hat auch nen schnabel und soll auch bis in die westliche ostsee vorkommen

http://www.unterwasser-welt-ostsee.de/html/makrelenhecht.html


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Soviel zum Fisch der Tausend Würfe.
Erstes mal auf Mefo und gleich beim dritten Wurf...
47cm auf Blech
... und Papa war platt


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> vielleicht wars ja einfach ein einzelner versprengter. oder einer, der es nicht abwarten kann|rolleyes
> 
> oder was ganz anderes?? dieser kollege hier hat auch nen schnabel und soll auch bis in die westliche ostsee vorkommen
> 
> http://www.unterwasser-welt-ostsee.de/html/makrelenhecht.html




... und ich dachte immer, ich kenne hier alles, was rumschwimmt ;+|kopfkrat

man lernt wohl nie aus! Wenn es diese Burschen tatsächlich im westlichen Ostsee gibt und die auch nicht über Winter abhauen, könnte das ja tatsächlich eine logische Erklärung für Eure Sichtungen sein. Ich kannte die Jungs jedenfalls bislang noch nicht und hätte ebenfalls auf einen Tobiaswächter getippt. Nur hat der keinen Schnabel, und das wäre dem kundigen Auge wohl aufgefallen...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Nach meinem bisherigen Wissen dachte ich immer Makrelenhechte wären noch seltenere Sommergäste als die hier bekannten Hornis...

Allerdings hab ich noch Ende November (!!) nen Horni gefangen und auch von anderen gehört, dass die so spät im Jahr noch welche gefangen haben. Also wer weiß... vielleicht gehen die später und kommen früher (Klimaschwankung oder so).
Ist ja auch immerhin schon Ende März... So lang isses ja nicht mehr hin bis zur Rapsblüte (Ende April/Anfang Mai) was ja sonst als "Indikator" für Hornis gegolten hat...


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Wenn hier jetzt ein richtiger Horni vorbei kommt, sage ich bescheid.|pfisch:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Fisch der Tausend Würfe.
> Erstes mal auf Mefo und gleich beim dritten Wurf...
> 47cm auf Blech
> ... und Papa war platt


 mein glückwunsch zur ersten #6


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Vielen Dank,
 und der Kurze hat,* von seiner Forelle*, die Hälfte allein verputzt.
Sei es ihm gegönnt...


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Fisch der Tausend Würfe.
> Erstes mal auf Mefo und gleich beim dritten Wurf...
> 47cm auf Blech
> ... und Papa war platt



Petri kleiner GROSSER Mann! Komplett gegen den Trend, Fangmeldungen sind rar und Du landest mit dem 3. Wurf - Respekt!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> und der Kurze hat,* von seiner Forelle*, die Hälfte allein verputzt.
> Sei es ihm gegönnt...


Hi,

Petri an deinen Sohn#6.Ist doch schön wenn das beim Nachwuchs so schnell klappt.Als ich mit meinem Vater damals immer los war sind wir immer blank nach Hause höchstens mal Dorsche gehabt.Ich musste erst älter werden und auf eigene Faust los um Fische zu fangen mein alter Herr hatte immer zu wenig Ausdauer|supergri.


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Fisch der Tausend Würfe. Erstes mal auf Mefo und gleich beim dritten Wurf...
> 47cm auf Blech... und Papa war platt


 
Ich könnt mich ja beömmeln..... 

*Ganz dickes PETRI an den Sohnemann* :vik:

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ich seit geschätzten 4000-5000 Würfen keine mehr gefangen habe....#q.....ich freue mich für ihn. #6...aber warum er und nicht ICH???:q


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

mein glückwunsch ! dickes dickes petri!
jetzt ist dein sohn auch infiziert was


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Fisch der Tausend Würfe.
> Erstes mal auf Mefo und gleich beim dritten Wurf...
> 47cm auf Blech
> ... und Papa war platt


 
Na, das nenne ich ja mal den perfekten Start! Aber ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei dem "Lehrer" |supergri
Glückwunsch an den Sohnemann!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Fisch der Tausend Würfe.
> Erstes mal auf Mefo und gleich beim dritten Wurf...
> 47cm auf Blech
> ... und Papa war platt



Schnell noch dem Jungangler ein fröhliches Petri Heil gepostet #6.....fein gemacht....zeigs dem Papa beim nächsten fischen gleich noch einmal wie es richtig geht :vik:


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Grönländer schrieb:


> "mir ist gestern auch n horni hinter her geschwommen.war auch sehr überrascht..."
> 
> @DavidsFishing: Komisch, der eine klagt über zu kaltes Wasser und du gehst schon baden...
> 
> Hatte gestern in der FL Förde auch mal wieder die Ehre, 2 Silberdamen an meiner Fliegenrute zum Tanze bitten zu dürfen. Eine dritte hat nur kurz an der Wurmfliege genascht...
> 
> Petri weiterhin, bzw. viel Erfolg


 
So früh würde ich nicht schwimmen gehen


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

nach langer zeit ohne beitrag, muss ich jetzt doch mal wieder etwas schreiben.
nachdem das frühjahr recht schleppend began, durfte ich am 29. und 30. mal kurz in den mefo-himmel blicken|rolleyes und mein altgedientes küstenschwert hatte gut zu tun.

am mittwoch erreichte ich mit einer kleinen schar meiner lieblingsblinker( ca.3kg) recht entspannt erst gegen neun die küste und bei genauer betrachtung von wind und welle war keine allzugroße motivation und zuversicht vorhanden.
aber wenn ich schon mal da war....
so ließ ich gut eine stunde den 30g blinker duech die wellen gleiten ohne kontakte. in gedanken schon auf dem rückweg dann auf voller wurfweite hing die erste am band und war auch gleich wieder weg.nächster wurf wieder fisch und nach einigen sekunden wieder weg.#q danach erstmal nichts mehr außer kraut, seegras und dergleichen.davon war mehr als genug im wasser.
wo waren die forellen hin? nun galt es sie zu finden und ein sonst bei mir absolut unbeliebter großer schwarzer wasservogel sollte sich knapp einen km strand abwärts als glücksbringer und fischfinder erweisen.
schließlich wieder fisch weit draußen und diesmal kam er mit bis in meine hand. eine gutgenährte ca. 45 die mir dann während ich noch überlegte sie mitzunehmen einfach aus der hand sprang.#c
so tage gibt es halt. auf jeden fall hatte ich fisch gefunden und die nächste dreiviertel stunde hatte ich bei jedem wurf den ich ohne krautkontakt(einer von fünf) zuende fischen  konnte fisch am band. zwei mal 55, eine unter vierzig, zwei mitte vierzig und zur krönung ein zartes schwein von 68cm und knapp über 4kilo:vik:
was für ein tag. acht fische am band, sechs raus und noch zwei bisse.trotz allem bissen die fische recht vorsichtig und attakierten den blinker meoißt mehrfach bis sie hingen.

sollte das noch zu toppen sein???

nächster morgen ca gleiche zeit und ähnliche bedingungen nur noch mehr wind. nach gut einer stunde fischen der erste kontakt. gut 45.nächster wurf wieder fisch, 60. nächster wurf-sitzt.die war größer so fühlten sich zumindest die schläge an und nach einigen minuten legte sich dann die schönheit auf die seite zum keschern.73 und auch über vier kilo ergab zuhause das offizielle vermessen:vik:.
was soll ich sagen.stand eine halbe stunde voll im fisch.habe den tag neun forellen landen können, zwei für mich und eine für einen kollegen entnommen, eine verloren und noch einige bisse gehabt.was für ein tag!!! und das zwei mal nacheinander. ach ja war nicht allein, ein kollege der mit war musste leider knoten pulen während ich die ersten drei fing. nach dem er mir dann nacheilte und neben mir fischte: vier würfe in folge hatte er fisch am band, leider verabschiedeten sich drei davon. eine gute 60++  dierekt vor seinen füssen#q  später wurde der wind so stark, das kein fischen mehr möglich war.


nun ist vielleicht verständlich warum ich behaupte mal kurz im mefohimmel gewesen zu sein.#6



allen silbersuchern petri heil



fotos werden nachgereicht!


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

so hier die bilder. 
das rechte vom 29. das linke von gestern.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

...geile Fische man...Petri !!!!..schöner Bericht....


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Aalonso

Fettes Petri zu deinen Silberbarren#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Aalonso schrieb:


> so hier die bilder.
> das rechte vom 29. das linke von gestern.



Würde mal sagen Du hast gut aufgeholt|supergri........was für eine Strecke, da brauche ich ja gar nicht mehr fischen dies Jahr, sind ja alle raus....lach

fettes Petri mein Freund#6


----------



## Fischerman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

@Alonso

dickes Petri auch von mir, da hast ja voll ins Nest gestochen und für uns gleich mitgefangen bei der Stückzahl. 

SEHR SEHR Neidisch bin ich #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*

Aalonso,

Ganz großes Tennis!!! So eine Stunde hätte ich auch mal gerne, dieses Frühjahr bin ich zu oft zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort...


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2012*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Aalonso,
> 
> Ganz großes Tennis!!! So eine Stunde hätte ich auch mal gerne, dieses Frühjahr bin ich zu oft zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort...


Hallo Felix so gings mir auch. 11 x im März los gewesen u. nur 2 Fische |kopfkrat
Ich würde es aber immer wieder machen. Noch 14 Tage dann gehts nach Langeland
Gruß Christoph


----------

